#ubuntu-no 2010-11-15
<Malin_> jo-erlend, har du testet?
<jo-erlend> ja. Det ser ut til å ha blitt litt bedre. 
<Malin_> jau
<Malin_> syntes i grunn den har vært en del treg slik den var jeg, så om dette funker frammover, gjerne for meg :)
<Malin_> nei, det var vel senga nå? :)
<Malin_> natti
<jo-erlend> natta :)
<jo-erlend> På verktøylinjen i endel GTK-applikasjoner, har jeg sett at noen knapper er delt i to, for eksempel "Ny". Da lager den store knappen en ny av det som er standard, mens den lille pila ved siden av viser en meny over nye ting du kan lage. Hvilken widget er det? 
<jo-erlend> eller rettere sagt; hvordan får jeg til det? :)
<Kagee> har du en eksempelapp ?
<Kagee> jeg er mest vant til guiprogrammering i swing, men jeg ser for meg en combobox med buttons ...
<Kagee> jo-erlend: A gtk.MenuToolButton is a gtk.ToolItem that contains a button and a small additional button with an arrow. When clicked, the arrow button pops up a dropdown menu.
<jo-erlend> i Evolution. Der har du "New" og en pil ned. Hvis du klikker på New og du er i kalenderen, så lager det en ny kalenderoppføring i den kalenderen du har merket. Hvis du klikker på fila, får du mulighet til å lage en ny kalender, etc.
<jo-erlend> ah! Takker. :)
<jo-erlend> det har tydeligvis ikke Glade støtte for. 
<Kagee> dette var fra python-gtk-docs, om det har noe å si
<Kagee> nå fikk jeg lyst til å få til samme knappen i java ...
<jo-erlend> programmerer du i Java fordi du har lyst, eller fordi du må? :)
<Kagee> begge deler ?
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg bare fleiper. :)
<Kagee> jeg tar valgfag i gui-programmering emd java, men jeg har også funnet ut at jeg liker java veldig godt
<Kagee> *med
<Kagee> nå sitter jeg å leser kommentarene på det første mellomstore programmet jeg (gruppa mi) har laget 
<jo-erlend> jeg likte faktisk Java godt jeg også. Jeg kan egentlig ikke fatte og begripe hvorfor, når jeg ser tilbake på det. :>
<Kagee> jeg ser jeg må ta et ord med foreleveren. Både om ting jeg vil han skal forklare, og ting han sier vi mangler som jeg vet vi har implementert
<Kagee> *foreleseren
 * Kagee vil ha stavekontroll i irssi
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du skjønner ikke at du likte java?
<jo-erlend> korrekt. :)
<Kagee> såeh, hvorfor liker du det ikke nå ?
<Kagee> og hva i alle dager mener han med at koden vår ikke var indentert....
<jo-erlend> lurer du på hva han mente, eller hva indentering er? 
<jo-erlend> jeg liker ikke Java fordi det er altfor komplisert for å være et høynivåspråk og altfor lite effektivt til å konkurrere med lavnivåspråk. 
<Kagee> så vidt jeg kan se er koden vår indentert
<Kagee> den er indentert med tabs, men anyway...
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd å bruke gui-filer fra Glade i Java? 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hvilken versjon av Glade er det du bruker ?
<jo-erlend> 3.6.7
<Kagee> jeg leser helt tilbake i 2008 at den hadde gtkmenutoolbutton, men at den ikke støttet å legge inn menyitems
<jo-erlend> den støtter å legge inn menyer nå i hvertfall, men jeg finner ingen menutoolbutton. 
<Kagee> Versjon: 
<Kagee> 3.7.0.is.3.6.7-0ubuntu2
<Kagee> det var litt av et versjonsnummer...
<jo-erlend> heh
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hvis du leker litt med Glade, vil du gjøre meg en tjeneste? Her kræsjer det (nærmest) konsekvent når jeg prøver å legge til et stock-ikon for en toolbarbutton fra edit-vinduet. Altså, hvis du høyreklikker på en toolbar og velger Edit, så får du opp et eget vindu hvor du kan legge til og fjerne knapper. Det er der jeg mener.
<jo-erlend> hvis det kræsjer hos deg også når du gjør det, så kan jeg registrere en bug på det.
<Kagee> *installere glade*
<jo-erlend> Glade selv sier at "current version is 3.6" og release notes for 3.7 sier: «Note that this release; while only adding stability to the 3.6.x series should be considered "unstable" for all intensive purposes, this release is not targeting GNOME 2.30.» <-- det kan være det som er årsaken til det snåle versjonsnummeret.
<Kagee> jeg bruker glade omtrent en gang hver gang jeg installerer ubuntu
<Kagee> for å redesigne skjermbeskytter-locked-dialogen
<Kagee> men har aldri laget noe fra bunnen av
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri brukt det særlig mye jeg heller, men nå har jeg fått jobbet endel med det og det er jo veldig praktisk.
<jo-erlend> utvilsomt det beste verktøyet for å lage GUI jeg noen gang har brukt. 
<Kagee> hvordan adder jeg en toolbar?
<jo-erlend> klikker på toolbar i verktøykassa og trykker på containeren du vil ha den i etterpå.
<Kagee> jeg finner ingen knapp for Toolbar
<jo-erlend> joda. Den ligger under Control and Containers og heter "Tool Bar" :)
<jo-erlend> woops...
<jo-erlend> sorry, under Containers. :)
<Kagee> du lager en toolbar
<Kagee> legger den inn
<Kagee> klikker på den
<jo-erlend> høyreklikker og velger Edit. 
<Kagee> og klikker edit i toppmenylinja i glade
<Kagee> eller det, ja
<Kagee> og da kan du legge til Type: Meny
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<Kagee> Redigering av verktøylinje - toolbar 1 -> Hieraki -> Add -> Type: Meny
<Kagee> for MenuToolButton (den new-knappen med pil ved siden av)
<jo-erlend> hvordan velger du "Type: Meny"? 
<jo-erlend> når jeg klikker Add, så kommer det opp en ny toolbutton. Jeg får ingen valg.
<jo-erlend> ah. Under Name. Mange takk. :)
<jo-erlend> men.... Mens du først har den oppe.
<jo-erlend> hvis du nå legger til en toolbarbutton og velger et ikon fra Stock Id comboboxentryen. Kræsjer det hos deg da?
<Kagee> http://bildr.no/view/758766
<jo-erlend> valgte du de ikonene fra det vinduet, eller fra hovedvinduet? 
<Kagee> vel, du ser det dårlig, men det der er Standard-ID: gtk-quit(Avslutt) og  gtk-apply
<Kagee> mmm
<Kagee> rullal litt lenger ned på den sida til høyre
<Kagee> *rulla
<jo-erlend> flott. Da er det enten fikset eller bare meg. :)
<Kagee> jeg installerte versjonen du så på 10.10
<jo-erlend> mhm. Men jeg bruker lucid.
<Kagee> har du forsøkt å installere glade fra maverick ?
<jo-erlend> versjonsnummeret var ikke så fryktelig annerledes, men det kan jo være at det er fikset der.
<jo-erlend> det har jeg jo faktisk gjort, ettersom jeg kikket på Quickly på laptopen. 
<jo-erlend> mhm... Der funka det også bra ja. Smart du :>
<Kagee> Quickly?
<jo-erlend> Quickly er et prosjekt fra Ubuntu som gjør det veldig mye raskere og enklere å sette igang med python/gtk applikasjoner. 
<Kagee> aha
<jo-erlend> det er et veldig fint prosjekt. Også har de noen widgets som bruker CouchDB, som gjør det veldig enkelt å lage sånne små-databaseprogrammer for personlig bruk. 
<Kagee> jeg liker Java. men så har jeg kun mer en bittelitt erfaring med c++, php og java
<Kagee> i java så går det rett fra hodet mitt og til kode, mens i c++ og php må det "konverteres"
<jo-erlend> jeg elsker Python. 
<jo-erlend> mye mindre pes og mye mer behagelig å lese. 
<jo-erlend> Kagee, går ut fra at du har sett denne? :> http://xkcd.com/353/
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hvis du ikke har sett noe særlig på Python, så kan jeg anbefale denne videoen som en apetittvekker: http://static.linuxformat.com/files/hudzilla-pygtk.ogv
<Kagee> not today
<jo-erlend> det er en screencast med en skikkelig underholdende fyr som lager en webkit nettleser i Python interaktivt shell. 
<jo-erlend> last den ned og se på den når du har tid og lyst. Det er absolutt verdt tiden. ;)
<SlimG> Jeg har en Fujitsu Siemens tablet som _kun_ vil boote fra minnepinne med MT86+ (memtest), og CD med Windows XP Tablet Edition
<SlimG> Noen som utfra dette vet hvorfor disse to er det eneste som starter på maskinen? jeg regner med det ligger inne en slags lås i BIOS
<Kagee> Er det noen som kjenner til et program som kan "overvåke" microfonen min og kjøre predefinerte kommandoer når den hører ting som knips eller klapp?
<Kagee> Jeg har funnet et perl-script som gjør noe av dette, men det fungerer ikke da det leter etter /dev/dsp
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hva mener du med boote i denne sammenheng? 
<jo-erlend> Kagee, raske, korte og høye lyder, altså? Eller skal det også gjenkjenne lyden? 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: jeg skal bare ha det til å reagere på noe som helst.
<Kagee> så raske, korte, høye lyder høres ut som det jeg vil
<Kagee> Temaet er litt vanskelig å søke etter, da ham helst finner tråder som folk som har problemer med lydkort
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Usikker på hva du ikke forsto, jeg ønsker å installere ubuntu uten å måtte ta ut harddisken
<jo-erlend> hør med jonnor. Han har litt peiling på sånt, tror jeg. Dessuten jobber han jo nå med å utvikle fri programvare, så kanskje han kan lage et hvis det ikke finnes noe. :)
<jo-erlend> SlimG, ja, men altså... Hva skjer? "booter ikke" kan jo bety nesten hva som helst. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: han edr ikke her nå :-/
<SlimG> den ignorerer CD og minnepinne (med mindre det er MT86+ eller XP Tablet Edition), og går videre til å boote harddisk
<SlimG> Så jeg lurer på hva disse har til felles som gjør at BIOS booter fra dem og ingenting av andre ting jeg prøver
<SlimG> så jeg evt. kan finne en workaround som gjør meg i stand til å installere ubuntu uten å ta ut harddisken
<blaamann> SlimG: Virtualbox kanskje?
<blaamann> SlimG: Dårlig forslag fra meg (tenkte på en annen situasjon).
<SlimG> hvis eg hadde klart å liveboote noko som kunne køyrt virtualbox så hadde det vore ei løysing
<SlimG> Reknar med BIOS har blitt forkrøpla av M$, litt usikker på kvifor
<jo-erlend> Kagee, http://www.jonnor.com
<SlimG> Og for å flashe BIOS med uforkrøpla firmware, så må eg boote ... :P
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg kan ikke forestille meg annet enn at noen som er vant til å jobbe med lyd kan fikse det der i løpet av en røykepause. 
<jo-erlend> SlimG, booter wubi?
<SlimG> hvis jeg har windows fra før av ja
<jo-erlend> har du ikke det nå?
<SlimG> det er 15 laptops med varierende innhold
<Kagee> jo-erlend: mja. kjenner ingen som jobber med lyd, dog
<jo-erlend> SlimG, du er sparsommelig med detaljene nå, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg har som sagt en slags følelse av at jonnor har endel peiling på det der, uten at jeg kan love noe på hans vegne, naturligvis. :)
<SlimG> windows/linux/bsd etc.
<SlimG> jeg vil gjerne ha ubuntu på alt
<jo-erlend> går ut fra at pixie ikke funker?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Hva er pixie?
<jo-erlend> PXE for oss som er late. 
<Sakarias> nettboot :P
<SlimG> har ikke testet, takk for tips
<jo-erlend> men det hadde vært spennende å vite hva som var årsaken, så du har å fortelle det hvis du finner det ut.
<jo-erlend> det hadde sikkert ikke skadet hvis du sa hvilken maskin det gjaldt, eller hvis det er flere, hvilke. 
<SlimG> siden alle maskinene har samme problemet, og xp tablet cden som følger med fungerer, regner jeg med at M$ har lagt inn begrensninger i BIOS
<jo-erlend> det tviler jeg litt på, faktisk.
<SlimG> det er ca. 15 like tablets av typen fujitsusiemens T3010
<SlimG> donert fra M$ i sin tid (kraftig smøring regner jeg med)
<Sakarias> SlimG: ser ut som folk har installert 8.04 på T3010 uten problemer
<jo-erlend> SlimG, men hvis det var en BIOS-greie, burde det vel være mulig å boote wubi? Jeg tviler sterkt på at de har gått over skog og hei for å forhindre det, hvis det skulle være tilfelle. 
<SlimG> Det er ingen problem å boote fra harddisk
<jo-erlend> p. 
<jo-erlend> jeg mener. 
<jo-erlend> å.
<jo-erlend> hva med unetbootin? 
<SlimG> problemet er å boote installasjonsmedier (eller hva som helst)
<SlimG> har ikke testet unetbooting enda, skal gjøre et forsøk
<jo-erlend> hehe, eller loadlin.exe :>
<jo-erlend> hvis det er snakk om mange maskiner, er vel pixie å foretrekke uansett. Men hvis ikke det funker og du har en adminkonto på windows-booten, så bør unetbootin funke. 
<Berge> pixie?
<jo-erlend> ingen som er vant til det uttrykket? PXE.
<jo-erlend> at _du_ skulle spørre om det, kom som en stor overraskelse enkli.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: hvordan får du forkortet "Preboot Execution Environment" til pixie ? :P
<jo-erlend> pi eks i. 
<jo-erlend> kunne sikkert skrevet det på mange andre måter, men jeg tror uttalen er nokså vanlig. 
<Sakarias> mao, du driver med phonetisk forkortelse
<jo-erlend> sier du A P I, eller sier du "api"? Jeg sier "api" og synes det er helt kurrant.  
<Sakarias> jeg sier A P I
<jo-erlend> hmm. Høres slitsomt ut. Hvordan uttaler du Qt?
<Sakarias> Q t
<jo-erlend> Qt har jo gjort et nummer av det der, ved nettopp å gjøre T-en liten. Det uttales "cute".  
<Sakarias> nå bruker jeg Qt så lite, at jeg utaler det vel en gang hvert skuddår
<Sakarias> så da blir det Q.t.
<jo-erlend> ja... Selvom det er feil? :>
<jo-erlend> men det blir jo en tullete diskusjon. Litt liknende det Nav gjorde for en stund siden, da de kranglet med seg selv -- og brukte massevis av penger på å finne ut -- om det skulle hete NAV, som en forkortelse på Norsk Arbeid og Velferd eller Nav som et symbolsk ord på hva de gjør... Jeg brukte ikke fem sekunder på å skjønne hva som var riktig: NAV Arbeid og Velferd.  Så kan alle andre mene nøyaktig hva de vil. :>
<jo-erlend> æsj. Nav Arbeid og Velferd, skulle det være. 
<jo-erlend> referanse: http://www.morgenbladet.no/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091127/OAKTUELT/711279933/-1/AKTUELT
<pakistaniel> hei, er det noen her som kan hjelpe meg med å installere ubuntu på min laptop?
<jo-erlend> pakistaniel, si hva du vet, hva du har gjort og hva som er problemet. Jeg må gå, så jeg kan ikke hjelpe, men det pleier vanligvis å være så enkelt at alle som har gjort det kan hjelpe. 
<pakistaniel> oki takk
<pakistaniel> Jeg har en HP laptop. Jeg har gjort brukt universal usb installer og "installert" ubuntu på min usb harddisk (?), deretter har jeg puttet den inn i laptopen som jeg skal ha ubuntu installert på, jeg har forandret bios boot order til at USB Diskette on Key er den første i boot orderen, jeg har også disabled CD-ROM Boot og Floppy Boot...når jeg da går ut av bios, og skal installere Ubuntu 
<pakistaniel> får jeg opp en {DRDY} feilmelding som status og {UNC} error
<pakistaniel> etterhvert dukker Ubuntu logoen opp og loader...men hvis jeg trykker F10 så får jeg se den hvite teksten med den samme feilen igjen
<Malin_> jeg kan ta over hjelpen litt her :)
<SlimG> unetbootin hjalp ikke på bootproblemet mitt
<Malin_> når du ser at den loader, får du etterhvert noe valg osv?
<SlimG> pakistaniel: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1034762.html
<SlimG> Ser ut til at du må forsøke å starte ubuntu med parameter
<SlimG> pakistaniel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<SlimG> ^ Den var for GRUB1, du har nok GRUB2 -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SlimG> pakistaniel: Hvis det blir for kryptisk å sette seg inn i så kan vi alltids hjelpe deg stegvis
<pakistaniel> oki, takk for hjelpem SlimG, jeg tok meg friheten til å spørre om hjelp i #ubuntuforums der jeg får hjelp til å gå inn i livemode og redde filene mine
<pakistaniel> jeg diagnotiserte harddisken min og det står at jeg må bytte den ut
<pakistaniel> malin_: takk for hjelpen men som du ser ovenfor så gikk jeg til #ubuntuforums og spurte om hjelp
<Malin_> oki :)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, Tenkte på angående den "hacken" en kunne gjøre på n900, at den jo gjør ting raskere, virker sånn. Det jeg tenkte på var om du ante om det gikk an å få nettleseren raskere, altså til å reagere raskere enn den gjør?
<xt> installere opera? (:
<Malin_> xt, ja... :p har den der også ;) Faktsik er jeg veldig Opera-fan, men syntes i grunn den innebygde leseren er bedre enn Opera mobile på en del områder :) hehe
<Malin_> noen andre enn meg som i Ubuntu opplever at icedtea ikke avsluttes og blir liggende i bakgrunnen og når cpu-load på over 90%?
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-16
<sigurdga> ja opera ppå n900 er ganske trist... men mest fordi den ber om de mobilvennlige sidene.
<SlimG> Jeg holder på å sette opp en PXE server, og da må jeg legge inn "next-server" og "filename" i DHCP server
<SlimG> DHCP krever at jeg oppgir koder for disse i numerisk form, såvidt jeg kan se i dokumentasjonen, skal "next-server" ha "TBD" som kode, så her har jeg et problem, noen kloke innskudd?
<xt> SlimG: om du har fornuftige DHCP-servere så treng du då ikkje det
<SlimG> Det er DHCP server på en Juniper brannvegg, den tar i mot "kode", "type" og "verdi"
<xt> verdi er vel fint?
<xt> du får sjekke manualen din.
<xt> dette er veldig produktspesifikt (:
<xt> skru av dhcp på juniper, og bruk linux.
<SlimG> ah, trodde koden var noe offisielt fra DHCP spesifikasjonen
<xt> ja, det er det
<xt> i dhcp så har du koder for alt
<xt> 'option-128' osv
<xt> men om du har fornuftig programvare, så skjuler jo den det for deg
<xt> om det er kun kva kodane er for noko du lurer på, så veit google det
<SlimG> Sliter med å finne koden som tilsvarer "next-server", fant for 67 for "filename"
<comradekingu> Jeg har fått det til, uten at jeg vet hva TBD betyr...
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, to be decided. Altså, ikke avgjort. 
<SlimG> SÃ¥ konklusjonen er at den "#%"!% Juniper brannveggen ikke kan henvise til en TFTP server :P
<xt> kan den sikkert
<Sjefskoder> Hey! Et plutselig lite problem her.. har en local server med php oh serveren er en ekstern harddisk.. nå får jeg plutselig ikke tilgang til denne.. unable to mount eller hva fan det står.. noen tips?
<Sakarias> tja... kan du gi oss bedre feilmelding, så hadde det hjulpet en del 
<Kagee> or not
<Sakarias> er som når mutter skal ha hjelp "pc'n min virker ikke"
<molven> Eller viss du ringer til ein verkstad og seier «bilen min virker ikkje»
<Kagee> jeg syntes ikke banning hjelper noe på seriøsiteten på spørsmålet heller ...
<Sjefskoder> ehh.. null feilmelding mer enn : cannot mount blablabla, already mountet.. eller noe sånt.. jeg har ikke tid til problemer nå. fasan!!  jeg har en deadline på et stort prosjekt og det skal overleveres før kl. 1500... aaaaarg!!
<Sjefskoder> dette har aldrig skjedd før.., begynte når jeg startet opp pc'n idag..
<SlimG> 13:47 < Sakarias> tja... kan du gi oss bedre feilmelding, så hadde det hjulpet  en del
<molven> For ikkje å snakke om 14:05:29 < Kagee> jeg syntes ikke banning hjelper noe på seriøsiteten på spørsmålet heller ...
<Kagee> HVa har serveren med den eksterne harddisken å gjøre ?
<Mogget> javell
 * sigurdga tror ikke han vil ha hjelp
<citoyen> Han er muligens litt stresset akkurat nå :)
<SlimG> Jeg har satt opp Juniper DHCP med "pxelinux.0" som option 66 (dette vises som "tftp-server-name" i dhclient.leases hos en ubuntu klient, men jeg får beskjed at maskinen ikke finner filen når jeg forsøker å PXE boote
<SlimG> Guiden jeg følger, sier jeg skal sette opp "next-server" i DHCP server, fremfor "tftp-server-name" ... er det en annen dhcp option code?
<Sakarias> har du lagt fila i riktig mappe på tftp serveren ?
<SlimG> jeg har vært inn og hentet filen fra en klient med via tftp, så alt virker å ligge til rette
<SlimG> s/med//
<xt> SlimG: lett å sniffe
<xt> om du vil sjekke kva som faktisk skjer.
<xt> kva path den requester, osv
 * SlimG drar frem kabelhaien
<SlimG> Argh! ... PXE fungerer greit fra en annen laptop
<SlimG> Jeg prøver i utgangspunktet PXE fordi disse maskinene ikke vil boote noe via CD eller USB
<SlimG> Eg får svelge blodsmaken og begynne den møysommelige jobben med å ta ut harddiskene, installere via et annet system og sette dem inn igjen :P
<comradekingu> SlimG du kunne jo koblet til bare en maskin til sånn at du slapp alt annet
<SlimG> comradekingu: huh?
<comradekingu> Istedenfor å tukle med brannmur tenker jeg
<SlimG> PXE tjenesten fungerer fint, det er tablet maskinene som er problemet
<SlimG> fwiw brukes optionkode 66 (tftp server ip) og 67 (filnavn)
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<kleinbottle> Korleis endrar eg språket for stavekontrollen i hele Impress-presentasjonen og ikkje berre ord for ord når eg køyrar han?
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-17
<citoyen> Dang. Jeg må være raskere på labben. Nå nr 4 i køen for ny bok @bergenbibliotek sendte mail om i natt. Håper de får inn flere eks.
<citoyen> uh
<citoyen> hvorfor havnet det i denne kanalen?
<Kagee> god spørsmål
<Kagee> blandet du #ubuntu-no og &bitlbee ?
<lnostdal-laptop> noe spennende?
<lnostdal-laptop> altså bok?
<citoyen> Kagee: Jeg postet det til riktig kanal også
<citoyen> har antakelig vært borti pil-opp og enter uten å legge merke til det
<citoyen> lnostdal-laptop: Ikke sikkert det er spennende for deg. Boken er http://bergenbibliotek.no/cgi-bin/websok?tnr=438030
<lnostdal-laptop> oi, nei, dette har ikke jeg noe greie på .. heh :)
<Sakarias> det var jo en spennende bok :P
<jo-erlend> citoyen, det er vinter snart skjønner jeg? :)
<jo-erlend> æsj, å skrape hjemmesidene til brreg.no var ingen morsom affære. Helt sinnsykt at det går an å skrive _så_ dårlig HTML. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: tilbyre ikke de @@–api'er ?
<Kagee> s/@@/$$/
<jo-erlend> hva er en $$-API? 
<jo-erlend> jeg sendte nettopp en mail og spurte om de hadde XML-RPC API-er, men jeg regner med å aldri få noe svar. Jeg har prøvd å sende mail til dem før, men jeg har aldri fått noen tilbake. :)
<Kagee> betalt tilgang
<jo-erlend> ah.. Jeg synes ikke den tilgangen skal være betalt, ettersom informasjonen er gratis tilgjengelig på webben. Men jeg kunne kanskje ha vært villig til å betale for det hvis de hadde en god XML-RPC API. 
<xt> XML-RPC er vel feil.
<xt> remote procedure call?
<xt> bruker du beautifulsoup, jo-erlend ?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hva er det du skal ha tilgang til ?
<xt> gjer jo ingenting om html er grisete så lenge du bruker den
<jo-erlend> Kagee, først og fremst nøkkelopplysninger, men også kunngjøringer. 
<jo-erlend> xt, lxml / xpath.
<xt> usj
<xt> prøv beautifulsoup
<jo-erlend> lxml kan vel bruke beautifulsoup, tror jeg? 
<jo-erlend> xt, men hvis du ser på http://w2.brreg.no/enhet/sok/detalj.jsp?orgnr=985619433
<jo-erlend> så ser du at det ikke er nok å rense opp i HTML-en. Det er... Det er så mye feil med det at det er vanskelig å sette ord på. 
<xt> so?
<jo-erlend> altså.. Jeg har ingen problemer med å finne frem til datastykkene. Problemet er at datastykkene i seg selv er formatert på en grusom måte. 
<jo-erlend> xt, hvorfor mener du at XML-RPC er feil? Det er jo herlig å jobbe med og veldig tilgjengelig, uavhengig av språk og plattform. 
<Kagee> vel, de har forskjellige api'er, f.eks for adresser
<xt> jo-erlend: eg trur du meiner REST
<jo-erlend> xt, hva mener du med det? XML-RPC er vel en REST-arkitektur? 
<xt> nei
<jo-erlend> neivel, ok. Jeg synes uansett at XML-RPC er fint fordi jeg ville ha kunnet gjøre på fem minutter, det jeg måtte bruke mange timer på å gjøre med html scraping. 
<xt> ja, eg skjønte jo kva du meinte, eg ville bare påpeike at du truleg snakkar om feil teknologi
<jo-erlend> fordi? 
<xt> for å opplyse?
<jo-erlend> ja, altså du sier stadig at jeg trolig mener noe annet enn det jeg sier. Jeg synes ikke det er så rart å lure på hvorfor. 
<pider55> Har en harddisk på 80 GB som jeg tenkte jeg kunne installere Windows 7 på, går det an å installere på denne (/dev/sdc1) når jeg har ubuntu på en annen disk (/dev/sda1)?
<lnostdal-laptop> pider55, jeg ville tatt ut alt av disker og kun hatt 80GB-disken i maskinen før jeg installerte ..     
<lnostdal-laptop> pider55, eller når jeg installerte
<lnostdal-laptop> pider55, videre tror jeg du er ute etter informasjon om "grub" og "chainloader" ..    altså for å få windows til å boote når du har satt alle diskene inn igjen
<Kagee> jeg mener å ha lest at linuxbrukernavn ikke kan begynne med store bokstaver, men jeg aner ikke hvorfor. Kan noen tilfredstille med med positive/negative kilder?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, sudo adduser Kagee --force-badname ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det er vel bare fordi brukernavn er case-sensitive og at man helst ikke vil ha massevis av brukere med "samme" brukernavn. Hadde jo vært irriterende hvis kagee@dittdomene.no er feil, mens Kagee@dittdomene.no er riktig, for eksempel. 
<pider55> Har lest litt om hvordan re-installere grub2, god ide å ta ut alle de andre diskene slik at windows ikke finner på å installere seg på dev/sda1. Men skal grub installeres på /dev/sdc1
<Berge> Dessuten behandler forskjellige autorisasjons- og auntetiseringssystemer case-sensitivtet forskjellig.
<Kagee> så .. det stemmer ?
<Berge> Nei, ofte virker det med store bokstaver.
<Berge> men ikke alltid.
<Berge> Så det er veldig best practice å kun bruke små.
<Berge> jo-erlend snakker om epostadresser, tror jeg, som er noe annet. (Der er per spek local part case-sensitivt og domain-part case-insensitivt, men case-preserving, siden det er DNS-navn.)
<Berge> kagee@dittdomene.no og Kagee@dittdomene.no er to forskjellige konti. De fleste MTAer behandler dem likt, dog.
<jo-erlend> ja og det er jo et problem. Derav '"samme" brukernavn'. 
<Kagee> Berge: ja.
<Kagee> takker
<Kagee> men dersom du bruker en stor bokstav i ubuntu-installasjonen, så er bare Forward-knappen deaktivert, den sier ingenting om det.
<jo-erlend> det ville jeg si er en bug.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ja. det er det nok. 
<jo-erlend> jeg satte opp en konto for tanta mi og hun reagerte litt på det at hun måtte skrive navnet sitt med liten forbokstav. 
<Kagee> http://www.diskusjon.no/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=403434
<Kagee> en V som ikke er der er ikke lett å se for nye brukere
<jo-erlend> hva mente du egentlig med det? 
<Kagee> jeg regner med at når man taster inn et gyldig brukernavn, så kommer det en V ved brukernavnet
<jo-erlend> gjør det det ja. 
<jo-erlend> det burde ha kommet opp en boks med en gang man trykket en stor forbokstav i brukernavnet. 
<Kagee> jeg vet ikke. 
<Kagee> ja, nettop
<jo-erlend> det er tross alt noe du bare gjør hvis du ikke vet at det er feil, så det er ok å gjøre det litt plagsomt. :>
<SlimG> jeg har en merklig enhet på nettverket (pullprint) som jeg prøver å få tak i via HTTP, firefox og chromium får HTTP 400 (Bad syntax in URI), og sidene fungerer fint i IE8
<Berge> HVa om du gjør det for hånd?
<Berge> telnet dinsgs 80
<Berge> GET / HTTP/1.0
<Berge>  
<SlimG> Berge: Urrr... Den gir meg riktig HTML (~60 linjer) mot FF/chromium's ~10 linjer (HTTP 400)
<Kagee> hirr
<Berge> SlimG: Pakkedump og se hva Chromium sender og får.
 * SlimG tar frem kabelhaien igjen
<Kagee> kael?
<Kagee> +b
<Berge> tcpdump -s5000 -w fil port 80
<xt> chromium bruker nok HTTP/1.1
<xt> GET / HTTP/1.1
<xt> Host: printerip
<xt> prøv det
<Berge> xt: Den sender nok masse rart av Accept-Languange, Content-type og slikt.
<SlimG> Beklager tregt svar, fant ut at den snubler i Accept-Language
<Kagee> :-/
<SlimG> Gidder ikke finne ut hvilken verdi den foretrekker, sender bugrapport
<Berge> PÃ¥ Canon-saken?
<Berge> Lykke til (-:
<SlimG> Takk for nyttig hjelp Berge og xt :)
<Berge> np
<SlimG> fwiw er det snakk om Safecom Pullprint, ok maskinvare, absolutt eneste positive
<Kagee> safecom har websider ?
<SlimG> HTTP, FTP og Telnet
<SlimG> skiftet passord på den, fikk ikke logget på etterpå, beskjed fra support: passord lengre enn 8 tegn blir automatisk kortet ned til 8 tegn uten notis :P
<Kagee> høres ut som interbase/firebird-databasen. den har samme begrensningen
<SlimG> Uff, etter endel mysql knoting driver jeg nå å legger til semikolon bak bash kommandoene mine :P
<SlimG> Hvordan kan jeg 1. fjerne Firefox ikonet fra panelet, og 2. Sette Chromium som default browser i default profilen til Ubuntu?
<Kagee> SlimG: øøø
<Kagee> 1. høyreklikk på det, vel slett
<SlimG> /etc/skel er så godt som tom, må jeg lage en gconf i /etc/skel? eller kan jeg fjerne dette en annen plass i systemet?
<Kagee> System-> Instillinger -> fprvalgte programmer
<Kagee> (2)
<Kagee> ahh
<Kagee> jeg la ikke merke til default-delen
<SlimG> :)
 * SlimG prøver s/firefox/chromium-browser/ i 10_libgnome2-conf og 05_panel-default-setup.entries (/usr/share/gconf/defaults/)
<SlimG> 10_libgnome2-common*
 * SlimG har endelig fått unnskyldning til å merke absolutt alle språk for installasjon på Ubuntu, nedlastingsstørrelse: 1.2 GB
<Kagee> why??
<SlimG> Utlånspc på internasjonal skole
<Kagee> :)
<SlimG> Prøver å sette opp maskinene så de gir best mulig førsteinntrykk av Ubuntu for de som ikke har brukt systemet før, og da hjelper det ikke med FF som default
<Berge> hvorfor ikke, egentlig?
<SlimG> treg nettleser på trege maskiner blir tortur
<SlimG> opera og chromium går veldig smertefritt
<Berge> Inn med ufri programvare? (-:
<SlimG> Chromium er jo fri
<Kagee> chromium?
<Berge> SlimG: Ja, men ikke Operea.
<Berge> Kagee: Chromium er den frie utgaven av Chrome
<SlimG> Nei, den får være med fordi den var Norsk ;)
<Kagee> Berge: vel ja. Jeg vet det. Men det er jo akkurat Chromium han legger inn
<Sakarias> SlimG: "var" ? :P
<SlimG> Alle relevante nettlesere er der så folk kan velge sin favoritt
<Berge> SÃ¥ norsk, ufri programvare er bedre enn annen ufri programvare?
<SlimG> Sakarias: Skjer ikke Opera utviklingen hovedsaklig utenforbi norge nå?
<Sakarias> SlimG: dunno... kjenner bare en Opera utvikler, og sist jeg snakket med han, så jobbet han med Opera mini
<Berge> SlimG: Det skjer mye utvikling i Oslo.
<SlimG> Berge: Grunnen til at jeg har lagt inn opera og chromium er hovedsaklig fordi de er gode nettlesere, om det er FOSS kommer i andre rekke for meg
<SlimG> Jeg ser det er flere nye nettlesere tilgjengelig for linux med webkit motor, men de er ikke helt ferdige
<SlimG> har slengt inn dropbox, truecrypt og spotify (via wine for brukere uten spotify premium konto). Flere tips til nyttige applikasjoner som ikke følger med?
<jo-erlend> du har glemt notepad.exe! å, nei, den følger jo med wine den. :)
<jo-erlend> SlimG, Chrome bruker jo Webkit? 
<jo-erlend> så er det vel noe som heter reconquer eller noe sånt, men den har jeg ikke prøvd. 
<SlimG> jo-erlend: nettleserene er ikke helt ferdige, har ikke noe å utsette på webkit
<jo-erlend> åh, jeg misforsto jeg da. :)
<SlimG> humm.. finner partimage-doc i repos, men ikke partimage
<SlimG> Den er visst kun tilgjengelig for i386 via repos
<jo-erlend> hardy har. 
<jo-erlend> hmm. Riktig nok bare 0.6.4. Kanskje det har skjedd et eller annet med den etter det? 
<SlimG> ser det blir nevnt endel plasser at amd64 ikke er helt stabil
<SlimG> amd64 er nok stabil, men ikke partimage for amd64 ;)
<jo-erlend> heh, og sånne verktøy vil du helst skal være nokså stabile. 
<maneatingduck> Jeg skal prøve meg på å gjøre noen endringer i kilden til et stort python-prosjekt. Er eclipse med python-plugin OK som IDE, eller finnes det bedre alternativer? Jeg er spesielt interessert i å enkelt kunne spore programflyt (som i "fra hvor blir denne funksjonen kalt opp" og "hvor settes/endres egentlig denne variabelen")
<SlimG> maneatingduck: Tips: Spør i #python, sikkert noen der óg som har gode tips
<jo-erlend> det er noe som heter pdb. 
<maneatingduck> SlimG: Det var kanskje det beste tipset :)
 * SlimG trodde eclipse kún var populært blandt java utviklere ...?
<maneatingduck> Jeg er ikke programmerer, men har jobbet en del med et php- og et javaprosjekt. Java-gutta brukte stort sett eclipse, ja. 
<jo-erlend> maneatingduck, temmelig sikker på at pdb kan gjøre det der.
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: pdb virker veldig kraftig, jeg ser på det når jeg er våt på føttene. I første omgang mente jeg egentlig mer å inspisere koden for å få litt oversikt over hva som gjøres hvor. Er som sagt ikke utvikler, det kan godt hende jeg spør om ting som ikke er fornuftig :)
<maneatingduck> prøver forresten eclipse først, siden jeg har brukt det før for å isolere bugs i Java
<jo-erlend> altså, hvis du setter et breakpoint i begynnelsen av en funksjon, så vil du kunne se nøyaktig hvordan du kom dit. 
<SlimG> Google Translate oversetter engelske "jeg" til norske "nettsamfunnet" ...
<Sakarias> I altså ?
<SlimG> I?
<Kagee> haha, piloten i Ducktales heter Launchpad :)
<Sakarias> Kagee: først oppdaget det nå? :P
<papamike> Hei. jeg har tenkt å installere ubuntu på en asus eee pc via minnepenn. Jeg vil beholde windows 7 starter, så hvordan gjør jeg det i partisjonsprogrammet for å få fram de nødvendige partisjonene uten å slette windows?
<Mogget> papamike: hvis du har ledig plass til å lage en ekstra partisjon for ubuntu så er det ikke noe problem, da er det bare å installere det
<Mogget> men hvis du har brukt absolutt all plass til windows så er det jo en annen sak.
<papamike> ja, jeg har ledig plass, men her er tre partisjoner opprinnelig, og disse vil vel bli slettet.
<papamike> hva slags partisjoner skal jeg lage?
<Mogget> nei nei, hvis du starter installasjonen av ubuntu så spør den deg om dui vil slette windows delen eller om du vil beholde den og kjøre ubuntu side om side med windows
<Mogget> og hvis du får valget så er ext3 eller ext4 valget tenker jeg.
<papamike> nei, den gjør faktisk ikke det via det programmet jeg bruker, unetbootin
<papamike> den trenger en root partisjon..
<Mogget> ok da har jeg ingen anelse, har installert ubuntu kun med isoene som man finner på sidene til ubuntu og da bare oppretter den partisjoner siden om side med windows hvis jeg har det installert.
<papamike> tidligere når jeg har installert med iso på cd så har det ikke vært noe problem, men jeg har ikke cd-rom på asus eee..
<Mogget> å slik ja, 
<papamike> men takk skal du ha :)
<Mogget> Du må i allefall ha en swap partisjon, en ext3 eller 4 partisjon
<Sakarias> usb cdrom :P
<Mogget> det er egentlig alt du trenger. 
<papamike> alle usb cdrom-butikkene her i området har stengt i kveld..;)
<Sakarias> kan fort løse det med en murstein :P
<papamike> hehe
<Sakarias> men kan man ikke bruke unetbootin til å mekke usb boot sak fra iso'n?
<Sakarias> da burde du jo få samme installeren som ligger på iso'ene
<papamike> jo, det er det jeg har gjort, men den har ikke de installasjonsalternativene som jeg er vant med..
<papamike> enten formatere hele disken eller angi partisjonsområdene manuelt..
<Sakarias> og med manuelt så får du ikke lov til å resize windows partisjonen ?
<Sakarias> papamike: du kan jo boote opp http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php og resize med den ?
<Sakarias> også installere ubuntu?
<papamike> jo, det får jeg sikkert, men jeg får ikke noe alternativ for å få fram en swat partisjon..
<papamike> jeg må se litt mer på dette..kansje jeg kan prøve å lage en boot usb fra denne pcen..
<papamike> jeg har ikke partisjonert manuelt siden fdisk på win 98 ser du..
<papamike> :)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> heldig du da :P
<Malin_> Er visst en som har starta på jobb som er Ubuntu-fyr :D
<Malin_> Fikk Ubuntu-klistremerker av han her om dagen :)
<papamike> hva skal jeg sette som monteringspunkt på den nye partisjonen?
<Mogget> '/'
<Mogget> mest sannsynlig.
<Mogget> du lagde en swap og en ekstra partisjon så  er det '/'
<papamike> jeg får ikke laget en swap..var det jeg hadde håpet at jeg kunne gjøre med et monteringspunkt..
<papamike> er det noen spesiell plass på disken jeg må lage en swap partisjon?
<Mogget> nei egentli ikke.
<Mogget> swap partisjon er en egen type partisjon bare.
<papamike> rart at jeg ikke får det opp som alternativ..
<Mogget> Men ud har en del minne på din pc så strengt tatt så er det ikke sikkert du trenger
<Mogget> det
<papamike> ah..vekselfil?
<Mogget> mhm
<papamike> men den mangler en root partisjon...hva slags type er det..
<papamike> ?
<Mogget> root partisjon er /
<Mogget> ext4 eller ext3 er vell det som er standard på ubuntuen
<papamike> ah..nå finner jeg fram..hehe..
<papamike> takk
<Mogget> np
<papamike> hvor stor bør root være?
<papamike> er det en fordel å kjøre hele linuxpartisjonen som root?
<Mogget> står vell hvor mye den må være minimum, det er rundt 8 gig, men du trenger jo plass til programmer etc.
<Mogget> så mellom 8 gig til så mye du har plass til.-
<papamike> så jeg trenger ikke noe annet enn en root partisjon?
<papamike> ok
<Mogget> altspå
<Mogget> de fleste har en egen partisjon for /home 
<Mogget> og noen mere avanserte brukere har også egne partisjoner for /usr og anoen andre mapper.
<papamike> ja, men jeg skal egentlig bare teste litt nå, så kansje jeg tar det en gang senere..
<Mogget> hvis du bare tester ut så kan du kline alt på en partisjon
<papamike> da var jeg igang...takker så mye..:)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-18
<papamike> Da var alt i orden...10 sekunder fra pålogging til maskinen er ferdig å tenke, mot windows 7 som har 66 sekunder, og i tillegg er veldig treg å gjøre noe som helst med..:)
<papamike> Hvor får jeg lagt inn beskjed om bug i ubuntu?
<papamike> fant det..
<Kagee> hvilket verktøy from desktop-opptak anbefales om dagen ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, kanskje jeg kan anbefale søvn? :>
<jo-erlend> men gtk-recordmydesktop er fint.
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> pokker
<Kagee> er klokka så mye ?
<Kagee> hihi
<jo-erlend> hehe, det kan du si det... Jeg sto opp omtrent på denne tiden igår. :)
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-19
<Kagee> Hvis jeg har to bokser som står bak brannmurer, er det mulig å koble dem sammen (nettverkskommunikasjon) via en ekstern server? 
<Malin_> Jeg ville anta det, men det der er på ingen måte noe jeg har prøvd, eller føler meg veldig kompetent på
<Malin_> Tenker at en kan jo kommunisere med maskiner på andre siden av jorda, gjennom brannmurer, så hvorfor ikke et nettverk?
<Malin_> ja, ja.. jeg ser ikke begrensninger i alle fall :p
<geirha> VPN?
<Malin_> geirha, ja, det var det jeg tenkte på f.eks... hehe
<Malin_> men lurer jo på hva Kagee tenkte, eller han som lurer liksom :)
<geirha> Åja, du kan ikke lese tanker du?
<Malin_> nei :p
<Malin_> kandu? :p
<geirha> Nei. :(
<kjes> Kagee: er det sånn at du ikke har noe kontroll over brannmurene?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, du kan sette opp en tunell med ssh på den som er fri. 
<Malin_> ssh funker ofte flotters
<kjes> ssh er nesten alltid den beste løsningen på alt
<geirha> Så når skriveren ikke fungerer er ssh løsningen?
<kjes> ja, ssh til skriveren, start print spool igjen
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ingen av dem er fri, men jeg har tilgang til en fri server
<Malin_> noen som veit om en kan lage en diger fil med aktuelle bash-kommandoer, så i et scriptingspråk som ruby, hente ut fra fila, den kommandoen man trenger. I stedet for å lage en tekstfil for hver bidige bash-kommando
<Kagee> kjes: ja. der def er det to androidtelefoner bak nat jeg skulle ha koblet sammen
<geirha> Ja, lag funksjoner i stedet
<geirha> Malin_: ^
<Berge> Kagee: Hvordan «koblet sammen»?
<Berge> NAT != brannvegg, fwiw
<Kagee> Berge: jeg sitter egentlig å sjekker noen ting før en backeloroppgave.
<Kagee> jeg prøver å finne ut som det går ann å opprette en omtrent-direkte tilkoblig mellom to androidtelefoner over wlan eller mobilt nettverk
<Berge> Jeg forstår ikke problemstillingen.
<Berge> Hva mener du med «omtrent-direkte tilkobling»¿
<geirha> Malin_: Dvs. Jeg antar at du mener bash-skript når du sier «bash-kommando».
<Kagee> jeg skulle ha sendt data mellom to identiske applikasjoner på to androidtelefoner, over f.eks 3g
<Kagee> men da vil jo telefonene være NAT'et, og vil ikke kunne koble seg til hverandre
<Berge> Hvorfor vil de være NATet?
<Berge> Mobilleverandøren min NATer ikke 3G.
<Kagee> Berge: og din leverandør er ?
<Berge> Kagee: OneCall.
<Berge> Men vanligvis gjennom NWN.
<Kagee> newermind?
<Kagee> Berge: ok, men får du koblet til telefonen via noen protokoll ?
<Berge> Kagee: Ja.
<Kagee> :-?
<Kagee> kan du gi et eksempel ? 
<Berge> SSH?
<Berge> ICMP?
<Malin_> geirha, ja.. det stemmer. hvordan lage et script medmange kommandoer, så ha et annet script (i mit tilfelle ruby) der en kan trykke bare en f.eks. 1 for å utføre en bestemt kommando i script-fila
<geirha> Jeg bare skriver funksjoner i egen fil (~/.bash_functions) og «sourcer» den fra ~/.bashrc
<Malin_> geirha, okey
<SlimG> Noen som har peiling på et sentralt system for høyttalere+mikrofon som kan brukes i et klasserom til konferansesamtale med andre?
<Malin_> jeg har nemlig funnet ut at jeg vil lage et program som er litt mer oversiktelig enn hva dmidecode er
<Malin_> eller jeg bruker jo det programmet i bunn :)
<SlimG> Som ikke forutsaker feedback med en eller annen smart teknologi
<Malin_> men vil lage forklarende tekster for hva en vil finne ut osv
<Malin_> slik det er nå, må en vel bruke man-fila heftig for å finne ut hvordan finne ut hva osv :) hehe
<SlimG> Malin_: Er ikke det en jobb som bl.a. lshw gjør?
<geirha> Ser tungvindt ut å tolke utdataen fra den kommandoen med bash.
<Malin_> ja. ser faktisk ut som at lshw som root viser mer enn hva dmidecode gjør, men veit ikke om de viser det samme?
<Malin_> hm...kanskje ta utgangspunkt i lshw da? men der finnes det jo et gui også ser jeg
<Malin_> sukk og jeg osm endelig trodde jeg skulle lage noe nyttig :p
<Malin_> hm... hva skal jeg da lage for noe morro?
<SlimG> de fleste behov jeg kommer over når jeg bruker *nix systemer er som regel noen før meg som har løst
<Malin_> SlimG, hm..ja.. sukk
<Malin_> men jeg veit noe jeg kunne tenkt meg å begitt meg utpå.. 
<Malin_> Fikk nemlig høre at jeg var den førsten som hadde fått et intervjuprogram de bruker på jobb til å kjøre på mac (har aldri prøvd det på mac), men viritualisering funker fint på mac også det hehe
<Malin_> men om jeg fant ut hvilket språk intervjufilene er skrevet i, kan jeg eventuelt prøve å lære meg å lage noe som kjører plattformuavhengig til det
<geirha> Er det åpen kildekode på det?
<SlimG> tilfeldig tips: du kan jo forsøke å lage script for å automatisere arbeidsoppgavene dine
<jo-erlend>  Malin_ quickly er veldig fint hvis du vil sette igang med programmering. Det baserer seg først og fremst på python og gtk. Det er veldig lett å komme igang.
<Malin_> geirha, tviler, men jeg har jo den intervjufila, og der står det jo alt i klartekst programmet som leser fila er det verre med
<Malin_> kanskje quickly er noe for meg? Jeg kan litt Ruby nå da, så da kan jeg vel litt annet fortere også
<Malin_> greia er at jeg ønsker å lære programmering, men er kanskje ikke så tolmodig alltid :p
<Malin_> er det lett å lage gui der også jo-erlend ?
<Malin_> er liksom det som hadde vært litt morro å hatt
<Malin_> softwarecenter ville ikke installere quickly :( så ble det cli igjen :D
<Malin_> men det er jo slik de unge vil ha (eller hva han der Valen sier :P )
<jo-erlend> Malin_, veldig lett. 
<Malin_> :D
<jo-erlend> når quickly er installert, så kan du kjøre quickly tutorial ubuntu-application for å komme raskt igang.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, det skal jeg :D
<Malin_> så smart å bli tipset om noe så enkelt :)
<jo-erlend> det er jo litt lettere å komme igang med programmering når du kan få laget programmer som ser litt fine ut og som gjør noe nyttig. :)
<Malin_> eneste jeg ikke får til nå er å finne ut hvordan jeg starter programmet :p eller må jeg gjøre det via cli?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja det er vel vitkig for selvfølelsen tror jeg....
<Malin_> jeg har jo også en tendens til å undervurdere meg selv... :S
<jo-erlend> du starter det med quickly run fra applikasjonsmappen. Senere kan du lage launcher, men det er jo ikke så viktig når du holder på å mekke.
<Malin_> altså alt + f2?
<Malin_> skriver jeg quickly i terminalen får jeg opp det en får om en skriver quickly --help
<jo-erlend> hva er det du har gjort? 
<jo-erlend> ikke "quickly". "quickly tutorial ubuntu-application". Det betyr at du vil ha en tutorial for å lage programmer med "ubuntu-application"-malen. Det finnes flere av dem.
<Malin_> aha
<Malin_> spratt opp et qui osv når jeg brukte guiden, men har ikke helt forstått hvordan jeg får opp en sak som gjør det mulig å editere design og kode
<Malin_> fant ut nå.....
<Malin_> hehe
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, du burde se den videoen her: http://static.linuxformat.com/files/hudzilla-pygtk.ogv
<jo-erlend> det er en screencast av en litt morsom fyr som lager webkit-basert nettleser i Python. Varer i ca tjue minutter, men den lærer deg også mye på en morsom måte.
<jo-erlend> quickly automatiserer endel av de tingene han gjør, men det kan være nyttig å være klar over de elementære tingene likevel.
<Lily> Heisann
<Lily> Lurer paa om jeg ogsaa skal begynne aa bruke Linux. Tips? :D
<Sakarias> Lily: du kan begynne med å prøve Live-versjon av f.eks Ubuntu
<Lily> hm joda er nesten sikker paa at jeg vil begynne aa bruke Linux men lurer paa om jeg burde velge Ubuntu eller Fedora hehe kanskje en litt feil plass aa sporre om paa en Ubuntu kanal :p
<Lily> vil si jeg er en over avrage bruker liker aa utforske og leke meg med systemet
<Sakarias> Vi må nesten si at du må velge Ubuntu framfor Fedora :P
<xt> Lily: men average brukar har jo norske teikn????
<Lily> jeg er fra amerika vi vet ikke hva norske tegn er :P
<jo-erlend> Lily, gå for Ubuntu du. Det er mye enklere å komme igang med og du går ikke glipp av noe. 
<Lily> jo-erlend, da blir det Ubuntu 10.10 paa meg i kveld :) takker
<jo-erlend> morsomt. :)
<Lily> xt, er halvt norsk (morsiden) men bor i Des Moines, IA. om du har lyst aa sende meg et norsk tastatur saa vaersegod :D
<Berge> Lily: Men du IRCer fra NTNU?
<Lily> Berge, riktig :) VPN
<Berge> Lily: Det fysiske tastaturet har ikke så mye med saken å gjøre, dog (-:
<xt> Lily: det er lett å bytte tastaturoppsett sjølv om du har engelsk tastatur, men eg skjønar deg.
<Berge> Akkurat hvilke klistremerker som er på tastene, betyr ikke så mye.
<Lily> Berge, hos meg har det det hehe
<jo-erlend> bortsett fra hvis du har bakgrunnsbelyst tastatur, sånn som jeg har. :)
<Berge> Bakgrunnsbelyst tastatur er en bug, ikke feature, IMHO (-:
<Sakarias> hirr
<jo-erlend> haha... Det er herlig. 
<Sakarias> liker lys i tastaturet framfor lommelykten i skjermen som lenovo har/hadde :P
<Berge> Jeg vet hvor tastene er.
<jo-erlend> lommelykt i skjerm? 
<Berge> Trenger jo ikke lys på dem.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: lampe i skjermen, som lyser ned på tastaturet
<xt> om folk må sjå på tastaturet for å skrive, er det brukarfeil
<Sakarias> Berge: av og til jeg leter etter en knapp jeg normalt ikke bruker, da er det kjekt med lys (spes siden jeg aldri slår på lyset hjemme)
<Lily> Lys og skjerm er bloat synet skal jo ikke forlate skjermen uansett
<xt> Lily, akkurat, så kvifor treng du norsk tastatur ?
<xt> hah!
<jo-erlend> jeg og. Det er ikke alltid jeg husker hvilken knapp som brukes for vertikal maksimering, for eksempel.
<Berge> xt: (=
<SlimG> apropos belysning, leste en plass at siste skrik fra lesebrett verdenen nå kom med bakgrunnsbelyst skjerm ... :)
<Lily> xt, fordi tastene blir ikke riktig possisjon paa US taster
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men hjelper det å se ned på tastaturet for det?
<Berge> Det er vel ikke en vanlig knapp å ha klistremerke på.
<jo-erlend> Berge, de har jo ikoner på seg? 
<Lily> det er helt annen layout
<Berge> jo-erlend: Maksimer-vertialt-ikonet?
<xt> Lily: eg greier å skrive med engelsk tastatur-layout, på norsk tastatur (:
<jo-erlend> Berge, nei, men jeg husker det når jeg ser ikonene. :)
<Lily> xt, imponerende
<xt> Lily, slikt får ein inn med morsmelka.
<Sakarias> xt: jeg har det mottsatt, norsk layout på engelsk tastatur :P
<Berge> Det gjør jeg òg.
<jo-erlend> Berge, ok... Jeg søker vel litt vel langt. Det er ikke _nødvendig_ med bakgrunnsbelysning, men det er fint. :)
<Berge> xt: Usanske tastaturer er gjerne 102-tasters, dog.
<Berge> SÃ¥ entertasten er brukket.
<Lily> xt, æøå ÆØÅ happy? :D
<xt> Lily: særs glad
<Lily> *progression made*
<jo-erlend> Berge, kan jo skru av lyset også, eller bare dempe det. Men jeg vil ha det på :)
<Lily> om det er logitech MX serien du har så vil jeg si at det er veldig komfortabelt å skrive på ellers er det mye ekstra der jeg aldri bruker :p
<Berge> <3 KeyTronic.
<jo-erlend> hmm... Merkelig. Da jeg skiftet språk, så ble jeg spurt om jeg ville oppdatere navnene på mappene i hjemmeområdet mitt. Det ville jeg. Den lagde nye mapper, men de gamle er der også. 
<Lily> http://www.guru-board.com/ tastatur for dere som er så flinke til å huske alle knappene :p
<Berge> Das Keyboard er vel klassikeren der.
<geirha> Det er vel sånn i tilfelle du har noen «hardkodede» stier til de gamle katalogene. 
<geirha> jo-erlend: ^
<jo-erlend> det som så litt fint ut med det der, er vorten. 
<jo-erlend> geirha, du mener at det er bevisst altså? 
<jo-erlend> da burde jeg ha fått beskjed om det, synes jeg.
<geirha> Vil nå anta det i alle fall.
<SlimG> Noen triks til hvordan jeg får ødelagt filsystemet på en floppy uten ødelegge den fysisk, eller å putte den i en diskettstasjon (har ikke)? er kraftig magnet eneste utvei?
<Sakarias> hvorfor ikke ødlegge disketten?
<Sakarias> jeg hadde stappet den i makuleringsmaskina på jobb :P
<SlimG> Sakarias: Jeg vil lære noen gamle hoder at disketter har lett for å bli ødelagt og ikke bør brukes, også vil jeg fremskynde prosessen litt :)
<SlimG> Det er noen som har spurt meg om jeg kan sende dem noe viktig på floppy
<Sakarias> SlimG: aha... bare å fjerne alle diskettstasjoner på arbeidsplassen din det :P
<SlimG> Det er til en annen bedrift, jeg har allerede fjernet de få eksisterende diskettstasjonene på bruket her
<SlimG> hvilket gjør at jeg ikke kan fylle diskettene med /dev/urandom
<Sakarias> *vifte med usb diskettstasjon*
<Sakarias> :P
<SlimG> usj :)
<Sakarias> må faktisk bruke det av og til, hvert skuddår
<Kagee> hø?
<Sakarias> har noe gammalt ræl som ikke booter usb
<geirha> shred(1)?
<Sakarias> driver å blir faset ut ja
<Sakarias> TTJLT
<geirha> Åh, uten å bruke diskettstasjon
<SlimG> husker da jeg lærte å hate floppy: hadde 20 disketter og skulle hente data hos en nabo (~700 meter) som tok 40 disketter, det som egentlig skulle bli to/tre turer ble til 12 turer, satt igjen med _en_ diskett som fungerte
<geirha> Legg den oppå en stor høyttaler og spill høy musikk :)
<SlimG> jeg har ikke store høyttalere her, kun et headset med 2x AA batterier
<Sakarias> SlimG: hirr... ble ikke noe bedre da man "oppgraderte" til zip-drive heller :P
<Sakarias> click of death :)
<SlimG> uff... har en slik liggende en plass også
<Sakarias> beit aldri på jaz-driven heldigvis
<SlimG> tror jeg heller ville vurdert å printe dataene med liten font, og satset på scanner og OCR da :)
<Sakarias> tror jeg hadde printet med en OCR font for å være sikker på å få scannet det etter på :P
<geirha> Er det ikke et eller annet statlig organ som fortsatt bruker disketter?
<Sakarias> skulle ikke forundre meg
<geirha> Hva er internett lissom?
<Kagee> helsevesenet?
<geirha> Ja, noe sånt :)
<Sakarias> geirha: en døgnflue som snart blir borte :P
<SlimG> I skrivet fra Statistisk sentralbyrå står det at jeg kan velge mellom CD og floppy
<Kagee> Siden fastlegeordningen ble innført i 2001 har norske leger mottatt oppunder én halv million datadisketter. Hver måned postlegges disketter med oppdaterte pasientlister til landets drøyt 4000 fastleger. I løpet av et år utgjør det rundt 48.000 disketter, ifølge E24. 
<SlimG> hehehe
<SlimG> lurer på hvilken feilrate de er vant med
<SlimG> eller om de i det hele tatt har CRC sjekk på innholdet
<Kagee> hihi
<Sakarias> sist jeg var hos legen, så ble "jeg" hentet fram fra en diskett
<SlimG> Kjedelig å bli feilbehandlet i dette milenniumet pga. floppy :)
<Sakarias> var i forrige årtusen jeg var hos legen sist :P
<SlimG> Sunn mann Sakarias?
<Sakarias> nei, bare liker ikke leger
<Sakarias> er vant med de skavankene jeg har :P
<SlimG> det er vel den egentlige grunnen til at jeg ikke tok vaksine mot H1N1, liker ikke disse sprøytegærningene
<Sakarias> 14 år siden jeg var hos tannlegen sist også
<jo-erlend> er ikke så fryktelig glad i de folka der jeg heller. :)
 * virtuelv leser backlogg
<virtuelv> jeg vet ikke helt om jeg synes det er fint eller synd at optiske medier snart er "borte"
<virtuelv> altså, til PC-bruk er jeg sjeleglad for det, men nå som CD-er er dødt for musikk blir jeg litt trist
<virtuelv> nesten på samme måte som jeg var trist da CD-en tok over for LPer
<Sakarias> musikk CD? LP? hva er det? :P
<virtuelv> skulle bare ønske spotify-folka kunne skrive en boxee-plugin
<Sakarias> tipper det kommer, hadde det i xbmc en stund
<Sakarias> virtuelv: boxee box du har?
<virtuelv> har ikke, men spotify på den ville muligens overtalt meg til det
 * virtuelv leser enda eldre backlogg
<virtuelv> og svaret er: nei, hva gjelder desktop-produktet, så er det aller meste i oslo
<virtuelv> (Opera, altså)
<Sakarias> hehe, stille fredag? :P
<virtuelv> og hva gjelder selve kjernen i Opera, så er det i hovedsak Oslo og Linköping
<virtuelv> ja, forsåvidt
<virtuelv> og så sitter jeg og venter på at Opera skal hente 47531 mail
<virtuelv> og bodies
<virtuelv> (og så lurer jeg på om noen har testet siste snapshot av 11, http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2010/11/17/new-and-improved
<virtuelv> og hvis så, hva synes dere om endringene i det bygget?
<Sakarias> får laste ned og titte
<Sakarias> showstopperen min er http://help.agile.ws/1Password3/opera.html
<Sakarias> hmm, syntes scrollingen hakker
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-20
<virtuelv> Sakarias: du kan skru av smooth scrolling
<virtuelv> (hvis du da ikke er på Linux som har det avskrudd som default nå)
<Malin_> har denne hacken egnetlig noe for seg? http://www.itavisen.no/856482/slik-gjor-du-ubuntu-superkjapp
<Malin_> må innrømme at jeg har testet den, og tja, jeg burde nok testet den virituelt først jo-erlend :p men tja, jeg aner ikke om jeg har merket noe forskjell jeg. har linux2.6.36 av et eller annet slag her
<geirha> Likså greit å vente til neste Ubuntu-utgivelse, den har helt sikkert en linux med den lappen.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hva snakker du egentlig om nå?
<geirha> Den lille linux-lappen som gjør linux raskere.
<jo-erlend> åh. Såvidt jeg forstår, gjelder det under noe spesielle omstendigheter.
<jo-erlend> og du merker vel bare forskjell når maskinen er under tung belastning. 
<Malin_> geirha, jeg har oppgradert kjerna mi til 2.6.36, men aner ikke om denne hacken er med der eller ikke (kaller det hack jeg, kanskje patch er mer rett? )
<jo-erlend> men hvis får gjort det sånn at for eksempel filoperasjoner drar nytte av det, så kan det være en veldig stor forbedring for folk flest. Noen ganger, når jeg kopierer store mengder data, så må jeg hoppe over å se film på noen timer, for det hakker så det blir helt ubrukelig. Der kan nok den patchen gjøre underverker.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det er den ikke. Den kommer antakelig med i .38.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, okey
<Malin_> da har jeg i alle fall lagt den til nå, så har jeg lagret sida osv, så jeg kan fint ta den ut igjen, om det blir ustabilt her
<Malin_> har lagra oppskriften, så må vel kunne reversere den
<jo-erlend> men jeg tviler på at du vil merke noe særlig til det selvom du får med den patchen. Den i seg selv vil ha liten effekt for en vanlig bruker. 
<Malin_> faktisk, om det er noe jeg savner i endel guider, så er det hvordan fjerne det jeg har gjort igjen (der har jeg ikke vært flink selv heller i mine guider....)
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja, je regnet i grunn med jeg ikke ville merke det store..... :)
<jo-erlend> det kan ha en viss effekt i Ubuntu O tenker jeg, hvis de klarer å dra nytte av det til andre ting, for eksempel filoperasjoner og kanskje Transmission og sånne ting. 
<Malin_> hm... 
<Malin_> kanskje teste å kopiere en diger fil og se?
<Malin_> hender jo maskina "låser" seg helt når sikkhetskopieringa starter veit jeg
<Malin_> blir velig uresponsibel
<jo-erlend> altså... Den patchen _har ikke_ kommet med i Linux enda. Den vil antakelig ikke komme inn før i .38. 
<Malin_> sant....
<Malin_> kanskje den blir optimalisert ytterligere?
<Malin_> men jeg har som sagt lagt den inn allerede, så jeg kan jo teste nå
<jo-erlend> Malin_, for sånne ting kan den patchen der ha stor innvirkning, i hvertfall på sikt. Jeg kjenner ikke detaljene godt nok til å vite om det automatisk vil ha effekt på sånt som filkopiering med mindre du gjør det fra en terminal. Da skal det hjelpe. 
<Malin_> så kun om det er via terminal? hm.. da spørs det jo om det skjer stor nå
<Malin_> men er jo kommandoer som kjører i bakgrunnen i det en kjører et program osv også
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at det bare vil ha en effekt hvis du gjør det fra en terminal, men jeg er ikke sikker. Jeg kjenner som sagt ikke detaljene godt nok, så jeg støtter meg bare på andres utsagn. 
<Malin_> skjønner
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hvordan går det med programmeringen, kommer du noe vei med quickly? :)
<Malin_> har ikke gjort så mye mer i quickly enda, men så måtte jeg jo på jobb og ut rett etter jobb og Sverige-tur i dag, så har ikke fått sett så mye mer på det, men virket jo i grunn relativt enkelt
<Malin_> men finer nok ut mer etterhvert også. Eneste nå er vel at jeg må sette meg mer inn i python :)
<Malin_> nå kan jeg jo lettere mekke det ene og det andre osv :D
<Malin_> men kan sikkert lage noen unyttige programmer også
<Malin_> noen mulighet for å koble det opp mot Ruby?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er en av fordelene ved å designe GUI med Glade. Da kan du hente det inn i mange forskjellige språk, inkludert Python og Ruby.
<jo-erlend> men Quickly har bare maler for Python foreløpig. Jeg vet at det er en som har laget noen maler for Ruby også, men jeg vet ingenting om hvilken kvalitet det holder. 
<Malin_> ja men python er jo vanligere i Ubuntu-verdenen ser jeg, så blir vel til at jeg uansett lærer det
<Malin_> uttales Python: Payton, eller Pyton ?
<jo-erlend> men altså, hvis du føler at du behersker Ruby litt, så vil du beherske Python veldig raskt. Du skummer igjennom python tutorial på noen få timer. 
<jo-erlend> Malin_, Monty Python. Det er der det kommer fra. 
<Malin_> ja :) jeg behersker veeeldig elementær Ruby og må sjekke litt annen kode for å sjekke om jeg gjør rett :p
<Malin_> men det er jo en start
<Malin_> aha :)
<Malin_> da har jeg uttalt det en del feil :p
<Malin_> knis
<Malin_> var ei veninne som pratet om Python og pratet med Monthy Python-uttale, så kjente ikke igjen språket med en gang
<jo-erlend> jeg sier vel pyton på norsk og python på engelsk. 
<Malin_> hun går datateknikk eller dataingeniør eller noe sånt
<Malin_> oki ;)
<Malin_> da er vi temmelig lik
<Malin_> Brukete jo Vinduer XP en gang i tida :P
<Malin_> nei, så nazi på det var jeg ikke :p
<jo-erlend> jeg holder på å skrive et CRM-system nå, men jeg står litt fast. Jeg vet nøyaktig hvordan jeg vil ha det, men jeg vet ikke helt hvordan jeg skal implementere det. Slitsomt. :)
<Malin_> crm? :)
<jo-erlend> customer relationship management. Kundesystem, på godt norsk. :)
<Malin_> ah :)
<jo-erlend> det mest kompliserte jeg vet om, er å gjøre ting enkelt. 
<Malin_> ja :p
<Malin_> men får å gjøre noe enkelt, må en vel vite at en kan gjøre det vanskelig?
<Malin_> siden den enkle måten, er enklere enn en mer komplisert måte :p
<jo-erlend> jo, men implementasjonen er ofte komplisert hvis brukeropplevelsen er enkel. 
<jo-erlend> målet mitt er at CRM-systemet skal kunne brukes i nærmest alle sammenhenger. Men det skaper en masse problemer. 
<Malin_> sukk, er det ikke det ene, er det gjerne det andre osv :p
<Malin_> hm... denne artikkel som viser før og etter den patchen jeg omtalte for litt sida: http://www.hardware.no/artikler/linux_kan_bli_raskere_/79501
<jo-erlend> mhm. Men som sagt... Jeg tror ikke du behøver å tenke noe særlig på det.
<Malin_> nei... har jo allerede gjort det :p
<Malin_> kansje prøve å kjøre noe virtuelt og se, men neida. jeg merker vel ikke  det helt store :) hehe
<jo-erlend> sånn er det jeg har forstått det; vanligvis har alle prosesser samme tyngde, altså at de får lov til å bruke like mye ressurser. Hvis du kjører ti prosesser og alle bruker alle ressursene de kan få, så vil hver prosess kunne bruke 10% av systemet ditt. Så hvis du deler opp en oppgave i for eksempel hundre prosesser og alle tar alle ressursene de kan få og du kjører en film i Totem, så vil Totem få mindre enn én prosen
<jo-erlend> t av de tilgjengelige ressursene. Hvis du samler de hundre prosessene i en gruppe og gir dem lavere prioritet, så vil Totem kanskje ha 50% eller 80%. 
<jo-erlend> det er bare veldig overfladisk sånn jeg har forstått det og det kan være feil, men en ting som _er_ sikkert, er at det ikke gjør Linux raskere. 
<jo-erlend> men hvis du for eksempel skal kopiere hundre tusen småfiler fra et sted til et annet, så kan det være fornuftig å dele opp den arbeidsoppgaven i mange prosesser for å øke ytelsen. Problemet er at da vil den oppgaven totalt sett få en ekstremt høy prioritet, samlet sett. Ved å splitte opp oppgaver og gruppere dem, så kan man gi andre prosesser en relativ prioritetsøkning. Altså, for eksempel, at Totem veier like mye som 
<jo-erlend> de hundre kopieringsprosessene. 
<Malin_> ja, det handler jo kun om å omprioritere prosesser :)
<Malin_> det er nok vedig opphypet som noen sier her og der
<jo-erlend> njei.. Prosesser kan vi prioritere fra før, med renice og ionice. Men hvis du vil se, så kan du åpne en terminal og kjøre w. Da vil du se at du har en tty for gnome-session og en pts for gnome-terminal. Du kan kjøre mange prosesser samtidig i et terminalvindu, men de vil prioriteres like tungt som alle andre prosesser. 
<jo-erlend> forskjellen med den patchen, sånn som jeg forstår det, er at den vil prioritere alle prosesser du kjører i ett terminalvindu som om de var én prosess. 
<jo-erlend> så hvis du har mange prosessorkjerner og én svær oppgave som kan deles inn i mange mindre prosesser, samtidig som du vil ha en fin skrivebordsopplevelse, så vil du kunne ha mye å tjene. For vanlige brukere vil det antakelig ikke ha noe å si. 
<Malin_> I see :)
<Mogget> Litt feil sted å spørre, men med tanke på hva slags mennesker som er her inne så spør jeg alikevel. Kan et register i en processor også anses som et flagg i noen situasjoner?
<jo-erlend> for min del, spør du ca ti år for sent. :)
<Mogget> jo-erlend: har glemt det du lærte på skolen eller?
<Mogget> men jeg fant ut av det til slutt. Nei et register kan teknisk sett ikke ses på som et flagg
<Mogget> Flagg er vist spesifisert som en bit.
#ubuntu-no 2010-11-21
<jo-erlend> jaja, jeg har glemt alt sammen. Jeg kunne til og med litt win32 i x86asm, men alt er borte nå... :(
<jo-erlend> heh, den eneste praktiske nytten jeg noengang hadde av den kunnskapen, var vel at jeg lagde en orm som fjernet netbus og back orifice. Det var morsomt det, men ellers var det vel egentlig temmelig bortkastet. :)
<Mogget> Jeg sliter litt med om jeg skal gå videre med lavnivå koding eller om jeg skal begynne med netverksdrifting.
<Mogget> så vi får se, begge er morsomt.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor må du velge?
<Mogget> tanken er at jeg skal gå master, og da blir det jo enten signalbehandling eller infosec med retning netverk i valgfagene.
<Malin_> jo-erlend, hm.. artig med den designeren til quickly
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> setter opp et slags gui nå til det programmet jeg tenkte å lage, selv om det sikkert finnes noe som er bedre/like bra
<Malin_> lærer vel litt av det antar jeg at jeg gjør
<jo-erlend> det er et frittstående program. Det hører ikke til quickly. Det quickly gjør, er å skrive massevis av python for deg for å sette opp alt så det er klart til bruk. 
<jo-erlend> men du burde gå gjennom tutorial-en. "Jotty"-eksempelet er ganske kult. Det viser deg hvordan du kan lage en desktopcouch-basert databaseapplikasjon på en veldig enkel måte. 
<jo-erlend> ah! Jeg tror jeg har funnet løsningen på problemene :)
<Malin_> ah, kanskje kjøre gjennom tutorialen først ja... ;)
<Malin_> hvilket problem har du funnet løsning på? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg stoppet opp litt i CRM-systemet mitt, fordi jeg ikke visste hvordan jeg skulle implementere database-opplegget. Men nå tror jeg at jeg vet hvordan jeg skal gjøre det. :)
<Malin_> ah :=)
<jo-erlend> det løste et problem jeg ikke visste at jeg hadde også. :)
<Malin_> :p
<Malin_> hm.. nei, kanskje en skal få utrettet noe her?
<Malin_> hadde vært morro å fikla med quickly og glade og sånt, men må rydde litt her jeg....
<blaamann> Shotwell spiste opp minnet mitt ved en STOR import akkurat nå......skummelt.
<Kagee> hvor stor snakker vi ?
<blaamann> Nærmere 2GB bilder.
<Sakarias> det er jo ikke akkurat en stor import
<Kagee> jeg skulle til å si det samme
<citoyen> jeg ga opp shotwell og gikk tilbake til f-spot
<citoyen> ettersom shotwell bare importerte omtrent to tredjedeler av bildene mine
<citoyen> den hoppet over alt som hadde mellomrom i filnavnet
<citoyen> (import fra f-spot)
<Malin_> Noen her som har greie på om det finnes noe fra pinacle til mac? sidene deres er visst veldig trege i dag :S
<Malin_> prøver å hjelpe ei veninne litt her :)
<Sakarias> hva er du på jakt etter ?
<Malin_> Har ei veninne som har en macbook pro + en dvd med pinnacle studio ultimate for XP og Vista
<Malin_> så er spørsmålet om det finnes noe versjoner for mac, om noen tilfelidgvis veit det (forventer jo ikke at noen veit)
<Malin_> for jeg ser for meg at det går dårlig å prøve å mekke til noe for å få det installert
<Sakarias> mao videoredigering
<Malin_> ja...
<Sakarias> finalcut express 
<Malin_> men såvidt jeg kan huske følger vel final cut med i os-x? eller hva nå enn det heter det der programmet som følger med til videoredigering?
<Malin_> aha... express-utgaven er med? hm.. kanskje hun kan leve med det?
<Malin_> skal høre når hun kommer innom igjen her om litt :)
<Sakarias> nei, finalcut føler ikke med
<Sakarias> imovie følger med
<Malin_> ah..
<Malin_> ja.. sant, de i apple har jo i foran det meste :p
<Malin_> iMac iPod iDit iDatt
<Malin_> hihi
<Sakarias> i* (tm) :P
<Malin_> ja :p
<Malin_> men liker ikke at man har noe som kalles podcast, føler det er litt snikreklame for ipod og apple jeg da
<Malin_> morro med en mac her inne da... litt morro med kommandoer :p
<Malin_> uname osv :D
<Malin_> hihi
<virtuelv> WTF
<virtuelv> har to 12V, 2.0A eksterne strømforsyninger her
<virtuelv> samme polaritet, samme plugg
<virtuelv> den ene funker med begge de eksterne harddiskene, den andre bare med den ene av dem
<Kagee> virtuelv: lucky you ?
<Kagee> aha
<Malin_> hm
<Berge> virtuelv: Sikker på at diskene kun trenger 2A?
<Berge> Det kan være den ene leverer litt over spek og den andre ikke.
<Kagee> Malin_: hva for noe N900-magi var det dere prøvde for et par dager siden ?
<Malin_> Kagee, var en sak som gjorde at man brukte hardware-accelerasjon for guiet sånn jeg forstod det
<Malin_> virker som den har blitt mye raskere. Ble advart mot at den kom til å krasje hyppigere
<Malin_> har ikke skjdd enda, men kanskje fordi jeg har siste firmware? :)
<Kagee> Malin_: how?
 * Kagee vil teste
<Malin_> :D
<Malin_> skal prøve å finne det.... :)
<Malin_> om du: cat /etc/powervr.d/hildon-desktop.ini
<Malin_> skal den stå som 0 by default
<Malin_> du må endre verdien til 1 :)
<virtuelv> Berge: mnja, det er de strømforsyningene som fulgte med diskene
<Malin_> var ikke accelreasjon men syncronisering står det. HW syncronisering
<Malin_> hadde vært fint å testet sånne ting uten at man visste om det...:)
<Malin_> men N900 har faktisk vært så treg når det har vært litt liggende i bakgrunnen, slik at jeg ikke har rukket å ta noen telefonsamtaler.. hehe
<virtuelv> ok, jeg skjønner godt, og kunne likt å ha en hackbar telefon, men er ikke litt av poenget at det skal kunne gå an å bruke den som telefon!?
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri opplevd at den har vært _så_ treg. Det har hendt at den har brukt et sekund eller to på å starte telefonprogrammet, men ikke verre enn det.
<Berge> virtuelv: Derfor har man jo android-telefon.
<Berge> (-:
<jo-erlend> "android-telefon"? Er det noe spesielt med dem? 
<Berge> Vel, der kjører altså android.
<Berge> Som er passe hackbart, men virker.
 * Kagee går rundt med begge deler
<Malin_> Berge, jeg kan, om jeg vil, slenge inn et minnekort på telefonen min og boote Android på den også. Veit ikke helt hvordan det gjøres, men skal være fullt mulig :)
<Malin_> Ah. Kagee har ordna det? ;)
<Malin_> Jeg digger N900 med tanke på hvor hackbar den er :)
<Malin_> men er ikke noe jeg ville anbefalt til hvermansen
<Malin_> og hvem trenger blutetooth på pc-en når jeg kan koble meg til og overføre filer via ssh :p
<Malin_> men det går sikkert på mange andre telefoner også
<Malin_> virtuelv, ja.. det er telefon på den også :P men tja, jeg prøvde å legge den i egen sånn plastsak på flyplassen, slik en gjør med laptopper, så den går nok ikke som laptopp
<Malin_> for jeg ble bare spurt om den var min, også gav ha sikkerhetskontrolløren meg den
<virtuelv> av alle ting gir android meg litt OS X-følelsen
<virtuelv> det vil si at alle brukerne alltid roter noe jævlig rundt for å finne ut hva de egentlig holder på med
<virtuelv> (iOS, har, i motsetning til OS X, et brukbart GUI)
<Malin_> Har ikke OS-X noe brukbart os?
<Malin_> men ja, jeg er ikke vant med os-x, så jeg leter litt ekstra..., men kan jo være det er like lett når en har satt seg inn i det
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri likt brukergrensesnittet i OS X. Ikke er det brukervennlig, ikke er det effektivt å jobbe med og ikke er det estetisk tiltrekkende. 
<Malin_> tja, noen mener jo det stikk motsatte av deg jo-erlend 
<Malin_> jeg veit ikke hva jeg mener enda
<Malin_> har ikke brukt det nok til å si hva jeg syntes skikkelig
<Malin_> estetikken er jo tiltalende nok, men kan jo bli litt lei av det der glorete utsenet ja
<Malin_> eller det er ikke så glorete som aero-temaet da
<Kagee> er det noen her som har mer-enn-uvanlig erfaring med kombinasjonen windows og unicode/utf-8 ?
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg har ikke peiling, men jeg vil gjerne vite hva du sliter med slik at jeg kan notere meg det : 
<Kagee> Mogget: vet du forskjellen på et unicode codepoint og en binærerepresentasjon, f.eks utf-8 ?
<Kagee> Mogget: http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html
<Mogget> nei det gjør jeg ikke, så du prata om dette til stianh
<Kagee> les sida som en start
<Mogget> there i bookmarked it :P
<Mogget> jeg må jobbe med prosjektet. har igjen en del 
<Malin_> Kagee, har du prøvd den N900-hacken?
<Kagee> nope, ikke enda
<Malin_> okey
<Malin_> Nesten så du skulle fått noen til å logge seg inn via ssh og gjøre det
<Malin_> slik at du bare veit at det vil skje men ikke noe mer, sånn i fall det er placebo :p men jeg vil påstå den er noe bedre respons :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-14
<Malin> haha, kanskje det går å koble til ekstern-skjerm på telefonen, så kan jeg i alle fall starte opp slik at jeg kan få tatt backup :)
<Malin> ten kte jeg jo ikke på :p
<Sakarias> har du ikke sshd på telefonen da?
<Malin> Sakarias: joa, jeg har ssd og alt sånt, poenget er, hvordan kommer jeg meg forbi innlogginga, når jeg skrur på telefonen. Jeg har jo ingen skjermbilde
<Malin> og ser ikke ut som den sender til skjermutgangen med en gang heller
<Malin> hadde jeg tenkt litt lengere i sted,  da det der skjdde, hadde jeg ventet med å skru av til jeg hadde tatt backup :)
<Sakarias> hvilken innlogging?
<Malin> Sakarias: når man skriver inn pinkoden og sånt på telefonen i foribndelse med at man skrur teefonen på
<Malin> *telefonen
<jo-erlend> malin, hva snakket du egentlig om nå?
<Malin> jo-erlend: snakker om når man skrur på en telefon, så får man spørsmål om å taste inn pinkode
<jo-erlend> ja, men hvorfor snakker du om det? Hvor startet den samtalen?
<Malin> var vel fordi jeg tidligere i dag nevnte at skjermen på N900-en min tok kvelden
<Malin> og at jeg tenkte å få ut all info fra den
<Malin> før jeg sender den inn
<jo-erlend> ah, ok. Tror du får logget inn uten å taste inn pin?
<Malin> hvordan?
<jo-erlend> kobler til på vanlig måte?
<Malin> okey, nå er simkortet ute, så sånnsett spør den vel ikke om det
<Malin> da er det kun den lock-koden som står igjen
<jo-erlend> sim-kortet bør ikke ha noe å si.
<Malin> koble til hva hovr?
<Malin> nei
<jo-erlend> fra pcen din.
<Malin> så hvordan kan jeg få til det, når jeg ikke kommer forbi sperrene?
<jo-erlend> men telefonen kobler seg vel kanskje ikke på det trådløse før du taster inn låsekoden.
<Malin> jeg har prøvd med ssh
<Malin> nei, den booter ikke før jeg skriver inn den låsekoden
<jo-erlend> men du trenger ikke skjerm for å taste inn den?
<Malin> jo
<jo-erlend> hvorfor?
<Malin> jeg har tidligere prøvd å taste inn den fra tastaturet, aldri gått an
<Malin> jeg har altså tidligere prøvd.....
<jo-erlend> å. Det er jo harry.
<Malin> ja :S
<Malin> hadde bare tv-ut fungert før man starta helt opp, så hadde dette gått fint, men neida :S
<jo-erlend> det hjelper vel ikke særlig mye hvis du uansett ikke kan bruke tastaturet.
<Malin> nei
<Malin> men jeg tror det går an så lenge jeg kan se ca hvor jeg skal trykke, jeg tror, men kan være det ikke stemmer, at touchgreiene fungerer fortsatt
<Malin> men ser ingen god grunn til at de skulle flashe telefonen for å bytte skjermen
<Malin>   med mindre det er noe de gjør som standard prosedyre da
<jo-erlend> malin, det er ikke sikkert at det er den samme telefonen du får igjen. Det er ikke sikkert at du får igjen noen N900 i det hele tatt, forresten. Jeg fikk en N8. Nydelig telefon med et forferdelig dårlig operativsystem.
<Kagee> NÃ¥ burde man vel kunne be om en N9 ?
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja..., hm, jeg vil ha igjen N900-en min... i alle fall
<Malin> N9 er i såfal mye nærmere N900, enn hva N8 er
<Malin> Kagee: ja..., egentlig, om de ikke vil repaere den, fordi den er utgått eller noe, burde jeg egnetlig få en N950, men det er urealistisk da den ikke er for salg og sånt :S
<SlimG> Endelig fått meg en synshemmet prøvekanin som vil gå med på å prøve linux med kún CLI/TUIn siden hun ikke kan se bilder i noe særlig grad, noen tips til ferdigkokt distro tilegnet slike? finner bare diverse med X11 skrivebord
<SlimG> s/TUIn/TUI/
<SlimG> tenker det må fungere fint med bash + talesyntese, w3m/lynx, nano og mutt med venner
<Malin> interessant
<Malin> jeg så en gang noe på en eller annen messe/vitenuke eller noe, mens jeg gikk ungdomsskolen, da var det en som var bind og brukte sånt lesebrett + vanig tastatur
<Malin> han fortalte at han hjemme ikke hadde skjerm til pcen sin
<geirha> Jeg vill sjekket edubuntu-boka. Den nevner sikkert noe programvare.
<SlimG> Takk for tips geirha
<RoyK> geirha: vinuxproject.org
<RoyK> eh, feil,
<RoyK> SlimG: vinuxproject.org
<RoyK> !vinux
<RoyK> Malin: lite poeng med skjerm om du er blind...
<Kirsten> Noen som er flinke til problemer med UBUNTU?
<RoyK> apropos blinde, den som ikke har sett Sneakers (1992), bør hive seg rundt :)
<RoyK> !ask
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<RoyK> Kirsten: eller på norsk, bare spør, så kan noen kanskje hjelpe deg :)
<Kirsten> Jeg har lånt en laptop av pappa, og fikk opp noe oppdatering på torsdag. Kjørte det som vanlig og datan startet seg på nytt igjen. Da jeg skulle inn på nett kom ikke den passord boksen opp som dukker opp når man skal inn på noe. Så jeg kommer jeg overhode ikke på nett..
<RoyK> sa den noe om "ny distribusjon" eller noe? dvs var det en liten eller stor oppdatering?
<Kirsten> Jeg er ikke sikker, jeg har aldri vært borti Ubuntu. Så jeg aner ikke, kjenner ikke til dette her. Men fikk beskjed om jeg hadde problemer og prøve og høre på face, men det var ingen der som kunne hjelpe meg..
<Kirsten> Han sa jeg bare skulle kjøre oppdateringen når jeg kom hjem, han sa ingenting mere.
<RoyK> ok, og nå får du ikke opp noen login-skjerm?
<Kirsten> FÃ¥r ikke den opp nei.
<RoyK> kan du prøve å trykke ctrl+alt+f1?
<Malin> RoyK: nettopp
<SlimG> RoyK: vinux ser ut til å konsentrere seg om GUI
<RoyK> nettopp?
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ok
<Kirsten> SÃ¥nn
<RoyK> får du tekst-login der?
<Kirsten> Jepp
<Malin> RoyK: ja, nettopp til det om at en ikke trenger skjerm, om man likevel er blind ;)
<RoyK> jau
<SlimG> Blir gøy prosjekt, gleder meg til å prøve CLI verktøyer med bind for øynene :) kanskje jeg kan spare noen tusenlapper selv på å slippe å kjøpe 2K skjerm :)
<RoyK> Kirsten: hvilken versjon av ubuntu er det du kjører? login-prompten skal si noe om det
<Kirsten> 11.04 kan det stemme? Det som står øvers her
<RoyK> Kirsten: det kan stemme - kan du logge inn derfra?
<RoyK> Kirsten: og hvis du kan, logg inn og kjør "dpkg --configure -a" - den vil rydde opp i eventuelle feil som har oppstått om forrige oppdatering ble avbrutt
<Kirsten> Altså det står ;  lars-Aspire-5551 login:         <--- ' hva skal jeg skrive der? Passordet?
<RoyK> Kirsten: du vil ikke se noe når du taster passordet...
<Berge> Kirsten: Brukernavnet, tenker jeg.
<Kirsten> NÃ¥ kom det masse rare tekster opp her
<RoyK> hæ?
<Berge> Er det spennende tekster?
<Kirsten> Ehm..
<Berge> Tydeligvis ikke.
<Kirsten> Jeg aner ikke
<RoyK> får du tasta inn brukernavnet ditt?
<Kirsten> Jeg kan sjekke
<Kirsten>  ja
<RoyK> hvis så, skriv det, trykk <enter> og tast passord
<Kirsten> det kom opp kommando ikke kunnet
<Berge> Åh, du er i konsollet.
<Berge> Trykk Alt-F7.
<RoyK> hva står det under den feilmeldinga?
<RoyK> Berge: vent litt ...
<RoyK> Berge: tror vi skal ta dette litt sakta :)
<RoyK> evt sakte
<Berge> RoyK: Feigt og tidkrevende! (-:
<RoyK> Berge: nødvendig om det er en nybegynner, noe jeg tror det er
<RoyK> Berge: i hvert fall om hun skal kunne forstå og lære litt av hva hun gjør
<Berge> RoyK: Det kommer litt an på, egentlig.
<Kirsten> 0 Packages can be update
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, har du en egen konto?
<Kirsten> jeg veit ikke hvor feil meldinga står engang! Nei jeg bruker pappa sin
<Berge> Det er ikke gitt at læringsutbyttet er det beste om Kirsten får beskjed om å taste tilsynelatende magiske kommandoer på konsollet, og så Bare Virker Det.
<RoyK> Kirsten: var det dpkg --configure -a ?
<Kirsten> og det vil si tør jeg spørre?
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, han spør om det kan ha vært det som sto på skjermen.
<Kirsten> Nei
<RoyK> Kirsten: det betyr "rydd opp i tilfelle noe gikk galt ved forrige oppdatering"
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, ser du nettverk når du klikker på nettverksikonet?
<Kirsten> Nei
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hun får ikke login-prompt i X
<Berge> Tror vi.
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> Kirsten: ok, gjør som Berge sa, da - alt+f7
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/963/
<Kirsten> Hvordan kommer jeg meg ut av den jeg er inne på?
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, kan du prøve å beskrive hva som skjer en gang til?
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, alt+ctrl+f7
<Kirsten> Skal jeg beskrive hva som skjer en gang til?
<RoyK> Kirsten: det er flere "virtuelle terminaler" på en linux-boks - du er inne på en tekst-terminal nå - ctrl+alt+f7 vil ta deg tilbake til den grafiske
<Kirsten> Det er gjort
<RoyK> kan du ta et bilde av den med mobilen og laste opp?
<Kirsten> Av skrivebordet?
<RoyK> eh - er skrivebordet oppe?
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, ja. Vi skjønner ikke helt hva du mener.
<RoyK> dvs ikke login, men direkte til skrivebord?
<RoyK> ta et bilde, så får vi se...
<Kirsten> hvordan skal jeg laste det opp?
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, prøv å beskrive hva som skjer, skritt for skritt. Hva gjør du, hva forventer du og hva skjer?
<Kirsten> Det som skjer er at jeg får ikke opp den login boksen når nettet skal koble seg til, etter jeg kjørte oppdateringer på datan
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, du får startet programmer og sånt, altså?
<Kirsten> Ja, men ikke no internett
<RoyK> Kirsten: er det vanlig trådløst nett, eller er det noe mobilt bredbånd?
<RoyK> ah - ok
<Kirsten> Trådløst nett
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, hva ser du når du klikker på nettverksikonet?
<Kirsten> VPN-Tilkoblinger  - Slå på nettverk - Rediger tilkobling
<jo-erlend> er det en hake ved siden av "Slå på nettverk"?
<RoyK> prøv å slå på
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> hør på jo-erlend
<Kirsten> Ja det er det.
 * RoyK har ikke brukt ubuntu på laptop på ei stund
<Kirsten> Nå er det slått av
<Kirsten> OK, takk for hjelpen RoyK :)
<Kirsten> NÃ¥ er ikke den haken der lengre..
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, skru det på igjen.
<Kirsten> Det er gjort
<Kirsten> Kommer bare at jeg er frakoblet uansett om jeg slår det på eller av
<jo-erlend> står det ikke "Kablet nettverk", "Trådløst nettverk" og sånt øverst?
<Kirsten> Det står    Kablet nettverk - frakoblet - Vpn-tilkobling-Slå på nettverk- Tilkoblingsinformasjon-Rediger tilkobling     ' det er det eneste som står der
 * RoyK mistenker at ikke driverne lastes
<RoyK> Kirsten: kan du åpne opp en terminal, evt gå tilbake til konsoll 1, og kjøre kommandoen "iwconfig"? bare for å se om den viser noe sånt som wlan0...
<Kirsten> Åpne opp en termimal hvor?
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, trykk på windowsknappen og skriv inn "terminal"
<RoyK> evt trykk ctrl++shift+t
<jo-erlend> holder vel med "term", tenker jeg.
<RoyK> evt trykk ctrl+shift+t
<jo-erlend> eller trykk alt+control+t
<Kirsten> gå tilbake til konsoll 1?
<RoyK> eh - ja
<RoyK> :)
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, hvis du trykker alt+ctrl+t så får du opp et svart vindu, ikke sant?
<RoyK> Kirsten: konsoll 1 var der du var i sta - ctrl+alt+1 - men å trykke alt+control+t er lettere - så slipper du å gå ut av det grafiske
<Kirsten> Jeg fikk opp et lilla vindu til samme som jeg har åpent
<jo-erlend> riktig.
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> skriv "iwconfig" der
<RoyK> <enter>
<SlimG> Hvis dere trenger enda mer kokkesøl så kan jeg slenge meg på jeg også ;) tihi
<RoyK> hihi
<jo-erlend> jeg må stikke, så det passer bra. :)
<Kirsten> gjort
<RoyK> jo flere kokker, jo mere mat!
<jo-erlend> RoyK, det blir mindre mat per kokk da? :)
<jo-erlend> ... med mindre kokken ér maten, men i såfall spiser jeg heller på mækkern.
<RoyK> kokken er jo ikke den som skal ete alt sammen, er det vel?
<Kirsten> NÃ¥ kom det opp; No wireless extensions
<SlimG> Kjenner det kanskje hadde vært fint å hatt en baklengs ssh-tunnel nisse på ubuntu.no med et sett godkjente ssh-support-folk
<RoyK> Kirsten:
<jo-erlend> SlimG, omtrent som jeg foreslo for et halvt år siden eller noe? :)
<Kirsten> Jepp
<RoyK> SlimG: hjelper kanskje litt dårlig om maskinen ikke er på nett...
<SlimG> RoyK: kabel
<RoyK> Kirsten: det betyr nok at driverne (støtteprogramvaren) for det trådløse ikke er starta av en eller annen grunn
<RoyK> SlimG: sant
<Kirsten> Hvordan skal jeg fikse det a?
<RoyK> SlimG: man har jo sånt som teamviewer
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, ikke vær selektiv når du skriver av. Skriv alt sammen. Det som står _foran_ "No wireless extensions" er viktig.
<jo-erlend> ... alt som står der er viktig, foråvidt.
<Kirsten> lo no wireless extension     - eth0 no wireless extension
<RoyK> Kirsten: ikke noe wlan0 ?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: muligmulig, jeg tar en titt på løsninger for dette på torsdag
<RoyK> eller andre ?
<Kirsten> nei ikke noe
<Kirsten> bare de jeg skreiv ned
<RoyK> Kirsten: på noen bærbare er det en tastekombinasjon som skal til for å skru på det trådløse...
<RoyK> kan det være noe slikt?
<RoyK> Kirsten: hva slags bærbar er dette?
<Kirsten> Acer
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, hvis det er en aspire, så kan det tenkes at du har knapper på undersiden foran.
<Kirsten> Det er aspire
<jo-erlend> har du to skyveknapper foran på venstre side, på undersiden?
<Kirsten> Under pc'n er det no lås greier og til batteriet
<RoyK> aspire er vel så mangt... er det en liten "aspire one"?
<SlimG> <Kokkesøl>Hva heter modellen din mer enn Acer Aspire Kirsten?
<Kirsten> Og hvor finner jeg ut hva mere modellen heter
<Berge> SlimG: Jo flere kokker, jo mer mat!
<RoyK> <Kokkemat>Det sier vel lshw, gjør den ikke?
<Berge> Så, fjerner en Aspire hele interfjeset når man slår av WLAN med fysisk knapp?
<Berge> Det er jo uvanlig.
<Kirsten> 5551 series
<Berge> Om Kirsten kun har eth0, er ikke problemet rfkill, men at det ikke er drivere lastet overhodet.
<RoyK> k
<Berge> (Jeg har i alle fall aldri sett rfkill-knapper som tar ut hele interfacet.)
<Berge> Men det finner man jo ut med lspci!
<Berge> Såh, nå ble det nok mer mat, tenker jeg!
<RoyK> Berge: lspci gikk vel ut på dato for fem år siden eller så :P
<jo-erlend> Berge, nei...
<SlimG> Berge: Jeg har desverre sett det
<Berge> RoyK: Å?
<RoyK> lshw er litt bedre ;)
<Berge> RoyK: Den er fin for å liste det som henger på PCI-bussen.
<Berge> lshw gjør … litt andre ting.
<RoyK> lspci er fin til å finne detaljer for pci-bussen...
<RoyK> men lshw er nogle hakk mer ryddig
<Berge> Om Kirsten har WLAN-kort som henger på, tja, USB- eller blåtann, blir jeg vagt overrasket.
<Berge> RoyK: Enn lspci? Nei? (-:
<Berge> lspci er grep-bar.
<Berge> lspci | grep -i network
<jo-erlend> litt alvorlig hvis en vanlig oppgradering forårsaker noe sånt, synes jeg.
<SlimG> Vennlig advarsel, du legger deg ut med goliat RoyK ;)
<Kirsten> men er det i det hele tatt mulig og fikse dette?
<Berge> SlimG: Det gjør han ikke, dette er høyst subjektivt (-:
<RoyK> Kirsten: fra kommandolinja, prøv det Berge skrev der 'sudo lspci | grep -i network'
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, ja. Du kan for eksempel boote den forrige kjernen.
<Berge> RoyK: Trenger ikke root engang! (-:
<RoyK> dvs du trenger ikke sudo
<Berge> Bare fordeler med lspci.
<RoyK> nei - ser det...
<Berge> Det er jo bare en glorifisert find-og-cat i /proc, egentlig.
<jo-erlend> er det shift man holder nede for å vise grub-menyen?
<Kirsten> skal jeg bare skrive lspci    der jeg skreiv iwconfig?
<Berge> Kirsten: Jepp!
<RoyK> Kirsten: jupp
<SlimG> Det de to andre kokkene sa
<Berge> Kokker som maler sykkelskur.
 * RoyK fiker til SlimG med en liten mort
<Berge> Dette kan ikke gå galt.
<Kirsten> Da var det gjort
<Berge> Kirsten: Vant du?
<Berge> Kirsten: Eventuelt: Hvor mange linjer fikk du?
 * SlimG dukket for sent
<Malin> jeg har tatt buss i mellomtida, hvordan går det med Ubuntu-boksen din Kirsten ? :)
<jo-erlend> Berge, hvis dette skjedde rett etter en oppgradering, er det vel temmelig sannsynlig at det er driver som er problemet. I såfall skulle man tro at det ville være nok å boote den forrige kjernen?
<Kirsten> Mange?
<Berge> Kirsten: Da glemte du | grep -i network
<RoyK> Kirsten: står det noe sånt som Network controller der?
<Berge> Kirsten: Altså: lspci | grep -i network
<Kirsten> Nei
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja. F.eks. kan den være knadd inn med ndiswrapper eller noe annen ondskap utenfor DKMS.
<Berge> Kirsten: Du burde få minst én linje der.
<jo-erlend> Berge, er ikke det raskeste å bare foreslå at hun booter den forrige og ser om det funker?
<Kirsten> mellomrom mellom lspci og grep før | ?
<Kirsten> eller i sammensarr?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Vesentlig mindre festlig! (Jeg visste ikke at dette oppstod etter en oppgradering.)
<Kirsten> *sammensatt
<RoyK> eh - hun burde vel ha fått opp det trådløse i lspci selv uten at driveren var lasta??
<Berge> jo-erlend: Og så husker jeg aldri hvordan man lurer frem GRUB i moderne Ubuntu.
<Berge> RoyK: Jepp.
<Berge> Kirsten: Mellomrom før eller etter | er ikke så farlig.
<Kirsten> OK
<jo-erlend> Berge,  ikke jeg heller. Lurer på om det er ved å holde shift nede.
<RoyK> Kirsten: | tar output fra en kommando og fôrer det inn i neste - grep søker etter tekst og -i betyr "case insensitive", dvs ikke se forskjell på store og små bokstaver
<Berge> Noen burde oversetter case insensitive på en fornuftig måte snart.
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja.
<Berge> Noen burde lære meg å skrive også, tydeligvis.
<Kirsten> NÃ¥ fikk jeg oopp no network controll greier
<RoyK> tenkte på det ... ufølsom for bokstaver? :D
<Berge> Kirsten: Hvor mange?
<Kirsten> 1
<Berge> Kirsten: Det er litt få.
<Malin> Berge: trodde du var flink til å stave?
<Berge> Ca. halvparten av ønsket.
<RoyK> Kirsten: kan du skrive inn hele linja?
<Berge> Malin: Det trodde jeg òg!
<Kirsten> Hele linja jeg fikk opp?
<RoyK> Kirsten: ja
<Malin> Berge: var det jeg har hørt i alle fall :p
<Berge> Kan jeg få gjette først? Jeg gjetter:
<Berge> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<RoyK> Berge: nettverk på tråd kommer ikke nødvendigvis opp som "network controller" - her hos meg kommer det opp som "ethernet controller"
<Berge> RoyK: hm, det var jo teit.
<RoyK> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<Berge> Kirsten: Prøv igjen, men skriv lspci | grep -iE "network|ethernet"
<Kirsten> Jeg skal ikke skrive det i "   " ?
<Berge> Kirsten: Jo.
<Kirsten> Ok
<Berge> Nei, vent, jeg vil gjette igjen. Jeg gjetter dette:
<Berge> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<RoyK> Kirsten: med grep -E, så betyr "|" inni der "eller"
<Malin> Berge:  :p
<Kirsten> Nå fikk jeg opp to røde Nerwork og Ethernet
<Berge> Røde!
<Berge> Har nyere Ubuntu farge på i grep ut av boksen?
<Berge> Det er veldig Redhat.
<RoyK> det er bare fordi grep viser det de fant uthevet i annen farge
<Berge> Kirsten: Men én linje?
<RoyK> Berge: nyere ubuntu-versjoner har fargeutheving ...
<Kirsten> |2
<Berge> RoyK: urk
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, skriv av.
<Kirsten> 2 med network og 1 med ethernet
<Malin> kommer rødt her også Berge
<Malin> i grunn veldig greit
<Berge> Godt jeg ikke har så moderne Ubuntu.
<Berge> Malin: Jeg har aldri likt det (-:
<RoyK> Berge: kjører du hardy? :D
<Malin> Berge: nei ;)
<Kirsten> Skriv av hva da?
<Berge> RoyK: Ja.
<RoyK> Kirsten: om du fikk to linjer ut av den der, skriv av begge
<Berge> RoyK: (Er det noe galt med det?)
<RoyK> Kirsten: om du bare fikk ei linje ut, så er det vel den samme som forrige gang...
<Berge> Stakkars Kirsten d-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, den er død da?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hva er?
<RoyK> Berge: neida - kjører hardy på noen servere selv, men det er ikke heeelt hva ville ha likt å bruke på en laptop :P
<jo-erlend> Berge, hardy desktop.
<Berge> RoyK: Så bruker jeg ikke Hardy på en laptop heller (-:
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg bruker ikke hardy desktop.
<Berge> Hvor kom nå den ekstrapoleringen fra?
<jo-erlend> Berge, tja... Vi snakket om trådløse nettverk.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, om fargekoding i grep.
<Berge> Jeg ser lucid har det, dog.
<RoyK> jupp
<Berge> grep har heldigvis vett til å slå det av om du ikke har interaktiv stdout.
<Kirsten> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) lars@lars-Aspire-5551:-$ lspci | grep -i network
<RoyK> og godt er det... husker de første versjonene med fargeutheving i bash som brukte ANSI-farger uansett faen...
<Berge> Ah, jeg fant ikke )-:
<RoyK> Kirsten: det er det trådløse ...
<Malin> Berge: du hadde nesten rett.....
<Berge> s/fant/vant/
<Berge> (Se, jeg kan ikke skrive.)
<RoyK> 802.11 er trådløst ethernet
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, jeg husker ikke akkurat hvordan det ser  ut, men hvis du holder shift nede neste gang du starter maskinen, så får du opp en meny. Ett av valgene der skal være "eldre versjoner" eller noe sånt. Hvis du velger den med størst tall fra den menyen, så tipper jeg at det virker.
<Kirsten> Skal det fungere da?
<Kirsten> Jeg kan prøve og starte på nytt, så med engang jeg starter på nytt skal jeg holde shift inne?
<RoyK> Kirsten: gjør som jo-erlend sa - den kjernen du kjører på nå, forstår visst ikke det nettkortet - den forrige kjernen bør klare det
<Berge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - tydeligvis ikke ut av boksen.
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, tyder på problemer med driveren til det trådløse nettverkskortet ditt. Hvis du starter den forrige versjon av kjsnen, så vil det antakelig fungere. Broadcom er litt vanskelige.
<Berge> Jeg trodde b43 klarte den biffen.
<Malin> Berge: me too
<Berge> Kirsten: Prøv dette: lspci | grep ^b43$ | echo Hurra
<jo-erlend> Berge, hun fikk en feilmelding da hun installerte oppdateringer, såvidt jeg forsto.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Høres ut som om hun misbruker kontoen til lars, sier jeg!
<Berge> Stakkars Lars.
<jo-erlend> ;)
<Kirsten> Og hva mener du Berge?
<Malin> kan det tnekes at oppgraderingen ikke klarte å flytte b43-driveren over på ny kjerne? Var jo sånne prblemer med nvidia-driverene tidligere
<Berge> Kirsten: Åh, så mangt, bare spør jo-erlend.
<Berge> Kirsten: Men jeg mente det om å skrive inn: lspci | grep ^b43$ | echo Hurra
<Kirsten> Høres ut som jeg missbruker kontoen?
<jo-erlend> Kirsten, han fleiper.
<Berge> Kirsten: Det var mest tull.
<Berge> Tror jeg, da.
<Kirsten> Right
<Berge> Om ikke, er du i alle fall god på social engineering!
<Malin> Berge: :p hvorfor skal hun det..... trolling
<Berge> Det er da noe.
<Malin> Kirsten: ikke bry deg om Berge, han er nok bare sånn...
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> Malin: b43 er fri, så nyere kjerner burde ha den og den burde virke ut av boksen.
<Kirsten> Tviler igrunn ikke ;)!
<Berge> i teorien, alle fall.
<Malin> Berge: enig der
<RoyK> Kirsten: om du skriver lsmod | grep b43 - viser den noe?
<Kirsten> på det samme som jeg har gjort en del ganger?
<Berge> RoyK: Jeg som hadde med festlig melding i min linje!
<jo-erlend> ja
<RoyK> Berge: du skrev lspci ...
<Berge> Finnes det ikke en b43legacy elns?
<Berge> RoyK: oi!
<Berge> Kirsten: Ikke hør på meg, hør på RoyK. Jeg kan ikke skrive id ag.
<Berge> (Som vi ser.=
<Berge> )
<Berge> (!)
<jo-erlend> :>
<RoyK> sjekka på lucid, og der finner jeg både b43 og -legacy
<jo-erlend> sitter du skjevt foran pcen eller noe?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, men jeg har feil tastatur.
<Berge> Key Tronic-tastaturet tørker etter en kaffeulykke.
<Malin> Berge blir litt sånn når det er nye jenter her tror jeg
<Berge> Så jeg bruker et kjipt Dell-tastatur, men forsøker å skrive like fort. Det går ikke.
<RoyK> hihi
<Berge> Malin: Ekstra fjasete og lite hjelpsom?
<Malin> nå ramla hun ut også
<Malin> Berge: ja
<jo-erlend> Berge, åh... Det opplevde jeg for en stund siden. Det holdt et par timer, men så var det slutt :(
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg har håp for overlevelse! Og i verste fall har vi et lager.
<Malin> Tror jeg har sluppet billig unna, kan ikke huske noen trolla medm eg da jeg var ny her men
<Berge> Jeg troller da ikke.
<Malin> nei, men du tullet jo litt da ;)
<Malin> eller kanskje du flørta veit du
<Malin> hvem veit
<Malin> :p
<jo-erlend> malin, hun ramla ikke av. Hun "lukket siden". Men hun ga oss en hel time, så da kan vi bare ha det så godt. :)
<jo-erlend> folk som bruker browserapps sier ikke "hadet". De sier "Page closed" :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, det erj eg som gav hun link til web-ircen
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok.. :)
<Malin> regnet med det var enklest :)
<Malin> enn å forklare en masse om irc, irckkienter, etc
<jo-erlend> mhm, helt klart.
<Malin> også la jeg inn en link på facebook-siden ogås
<Malin> *også
<Malin> hva du mener med at hun ga oss en hel time?
<Malin> kanskje hun reboota?
<jo-erlend> kanskje, men da rebootet hun vel feil maskin?
<Malin> ja
<Malin> ja det er jo sant
<jo-erlend> men jeg stikker. bbl
<Malin> okey, snx
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-15
<dageriv> hvilken av disse to enhetene: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png tror dere er onboard speakers på laptopen?
<Berge> Internal audio.
<Berge> Skjermkortet ditt, Radeon HD 5700, kan også sende lyd via HDMI til moderne receivere.
<dageriv> ah
<dageriv> prøver å ordne lyd fra laptopen min
<dageriv> har en ny laptop
<dageriv> og det lagger nå jeg avspiller video
<dageriv> fordi ubuntu ikke klarer å utnytte skjermkortet fullt ut med fglrx driverne
<Berge> Du bruker fglrx?
<dageriv> men hvis jeg bytter skrivebordsmiljø til ubuntu 2d, som er lettvekst unity, spiller det av fint
<Berge> En moderne laptop skal klare å dra av video selv med frie drivere, altså.
<jo-erlend> dageriv, hvis du ikke har spesielle problemer, ville jeg absolutt anbefale radeon-driveren i 11.10.
<Berge> Er Ubuntu 2D compositing?
<jo-erlend> har ikke sett antydninger til problemer. De fungerte fint i 11.04 også, men de har blitt enda bedre i 11.10.
<jo-erlend> Berge, metacity.
<Berge> ok, så det kan se ut til å være et problem med compositing WMer?
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt hva du mener.
<Berge> Det ser ut til at dageriv har problemer med avspilling av film i WMer som gjør compositing, men ikke i f.eks. metacity.
<jo-erlend> metacity gjør jo det?
<Berge> åh, gjør den? Den kan jo la være.
<jo-erlend> men altså.. Det er temmelig mange greier med 0.9-serien av compiz.
<Berge> Jeg trodde egentlig den ikke gjorde.
<Berge> Men jeg har krøpet til xfce-korset.
<jo-erlend> xfce er alright.
<Berge> (Som også kan compositing i disse dager, som jeg ikke helt vet hva jeg skal bruke til, bortsett fra at det visstnok sparer litt strøm(!))
<Berge> xfce er litt kjipere enn god-gammel-GNOME.
<dageriv> Berge: hva vil det si å krype til xfce-korset, hvorfor bruker du xfce? :)
<Berge> Moderne GNOME er jo brukket fra ende til annen.
<Berge> dageriv: Fordi GNOME brakk brutalt.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er ikke ferdig, for å si det sånn :)
<Berge> GNOME 3 er ubrukelig.
<geirha> Bare litt startproblemer. Om en 5-10 år blir det fint og stabilt.
<Berge> 5-10 med xfce )-:
<jo-erlend> Berge, hva peker du på da?
<Berge> La meg logge inn i GNOME.
<Berge> Ok, den mangler menyer.
<jo-erlend> gjør den? Gnome Panel 3 har da menyer?
<Berge> Aktivitetar er utrolig lite brukervennlig - forvirrende UI, umulig å se om programmer er åpne.
<Berge> Det er en haug klikk og masse muspeking for å finne programmer.
<jo-erlend> ok. Du er uenig i hovedshellet. Det er en relativt liten del av Gnome 3.
<Berge> Alt-f2 gjør ikke autofullføring.
<jo-erlend> det er jo for eksempel ikke noe problem å bruke xfce4-panel, eller gnome-panel3
<Berge> Jeg finner ikke innstillinger.
<jo-erlend> dconf-editor
<Berge> Aktivitetar-saken bytter oppførsel avhengig av hvilke programmer som er åpne.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke noe panel som viser åpne vinduer.
<Berge> Klokken er øverst på midten, og engelsk.
<jo-erlend> alt+f2 "gnome-panel"
<Berge> Det skjer ingenting da.
<jo-erlend> en gang til?
<Berge> Alt-f2, «gnome-panel», enter. Ingen reaksjon.
<jo-erlend> du gjorde det to ganger?
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Det er ca. umulig å se hvilket vindu som er i fokus.
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg har aldri prøvd det i gnome-shell. Funker fint med Unity.
<Berge> Jeg enten har ikke virtuelle skrivebord, eller kan ikke bytte mellom dem.
<Berge> Så, var det nok brekkasje på en gang?
<Berge> (Dette er i Debian, for øvrig, så velsignet fritt for unity.)
<jo-erlend> hvis Fedora tar inn Unity, så gjør nok Debian det også snart. :)
<Berge> Hvorfor det?
<jo-erlend> det er et fint shell.
<Berge> Det var ikke det jeg spurte om.
<Berge> Hvorfor skulle Debian gjøre det om Fedora gjør det?
<Berge> Men ja, dette var typisk brekkasje etter fem minutter med GNOME 3.
<Berge> Noe av det kan kanskje fikses ved å bytte tema, men jeg finner jo ikke innstillingene.
<jo-erlend> men altså. Gnome 3 er mer enn et shell. Det er nokså mye fint i Gnome 3, selvom jeg er enig i at det har noen skritt å gå før det er like modent som Gnome 2. Men det skulle jo også bare mangle, ettersom sistnevnte har over ti år med utvikling bak seg.
<Berge> Som bruker gir jeg deng i alt det andre som sikkert er kjempefint med GNOME 3, altså.
<Berge> Det kan være så fint det bare vil, men når skrivebordet i praksis er ubrukelig, hva hjelper vel det?
<jo-erlend> det går an å installere andre programmer i Gnome 3 også.
<Berge> Sikkert, men dette er altså brukket.
<jo-erlend> xfce4-panel er for eksempel like fint i Gnome 3 som det er i Xfce.
<Berge> Men jeg vil ikke ha xfce4-panel!
<Berge> Jeg vil ha GNOME2!
<Berge> Med menyer og skrivebord og alt.
<Berge> Det var ingenting galt me ddet.
<jo-erlend> Du er bonobofan? :
<Berge> Nei.
<jo-erlend> det var _temmelig_ mye feil med Gnome Panel 2 :)
<Berge> Jeg er fan av skrivebord som virker.
<Berge> Hvor vanskelig er dette, liksom?
<Berge> Det er helt sikkert en zillion ting i GNOME2 som trenger utskifting, men det har vel ingen relevans til å totalt brekke UIet?
<Berge> (Og kan jeg ikke bytte tema i GNOME3?)
<jo-erlend> Berge, det fjerner en bøtte med avhengigheter og når ingen uansett er villige til å jobbe med det, så er det like greit å bli kvitt det.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Du misforstår totalt.
<geirha> For meg hadde det vært nok å få stoppet ikonvandringen på panelet.
<jo-erlend> joda. Temaer er en ting i Gnome 3 som er veldig fint. Det er bare vanlig CSS. Men siden det er nytt, betyr det naturligvis at det ikke er så mange å velge mellom enda.
<Berge> Folk går jo i tog bort fra GNOME3.
<jo-erlend> geirha, det har folk prøvd å gjøre i seks år. Ingen har klart det.
<Berge> Det nytter ikke å liste alle tingene som var galt med GNOME2 og si hvor fint det er med CSS i GNOME3.
<Berge> Det virker ikke for folk.
<jo-erlend> det har sikkert noe å gjøre med at utviklerne stoppet å patche Gnome Panel for mange år siden.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men du klarer altså ikke å forklare hvorfor UIet er brukket.
<jo-erlend> Berge, det er brukket fordi det var designet feil.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hæ?
<jo-erlend> Berge, gnome-panel 2 var så jævlig å ha med å gjøre at ingen klarte å finne ett menneske på internet som var villig til å fikse det. Det sier endel.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, det har jeg skjønt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hvorfor er GNOME3-UIet så brukket av den grunn?
<jo-erlend> Berge, fordi det bare er ren portering. Det ble kjørt inn i Gnome Panel 2 først. Det var løsningen på at applets ble slengt rundt på panelet fra tid til annen. De fikset det ved å samle dem på midten og på kantene, eller noe sånt. Du kan ikke legge applets hvor du vil i Gnome Panel 2 lenger heller.
<Berge> Økseskaft til deg.
<jo-erlend> ellers er det temmelig likt, bare at du må konfigurere det i dconf-editor.
<Berge> Da gjør jeg noe nyttig i stedet (-:
<jo-erlend> det mangler GUI for konfigurasjoner, etc, fordi GConf er byttet ut med DConf og GSettings.
<Berge> DET MANGLER FUNGERENDE UI.
<Berge> Men ja.
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte?
<jo-erlend> snakker du fremdeles om Gnome Shell, eller om Gnome Panel?
<Berge> Jeg har vel aldri snakket om gnome panel. Det er det du som gjør.
<Berge> Jeg snakker om å logge inn i GNOME3 og forsøke å bruke det.
<dageriv> jeg får ~1200 fps med glxgears, det er lavt i forhold til hva en ny laptop burde klare?
<Berge> Uten å ta hensyn til hvilke deler som er hva.
<Berge> dageriv: glxgears er på ingen måte en benchmark
<Berge> Det er helt irrelevant hva glxgears gir deg.
<jo-erlend> Berge, altså... Du sier at du vil ha tilbake Gnome 2 på grunn av UI. Standard-shellet i Gnome 2 var Gnome Panel 2. Det er oppgradert til Gnome 3 og heter Gnome Panel 3. Det har stort sett de samme funksjonene som Gnome Panel 2.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg gir deng i hva ting heter. Er gnome panel 3 noe jeg kan bytte ut GNOME shell med?
<dageriv> hvordan burde jeg benchmarke for å se om jeg har lav ytelse på grafikkortet i forhold til hva en ny laptop burde klare?
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja. Gnome Shell pleier å avhenge av det. Gnome-folket kaller det "Gnome Fallback" eller noe sånt.
<Berge> dageriv: Du burde ikke, egentlig. Du burde heller løse spesifikke problemer om du har.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Ja, det har altså Debian. Det er også brukket.
<Berge> Det er grusomt stygt, og har masse rar brekkasje.
<Berge> Annen brekkasje, rett nok.
<jo-erlend> det er litt brukket fordi konfigurasjonssystemet er byttet ut. Men det bør være enkelt å portere, hvis du gidder. Såvidt jeg forstår, er det nokså kompatibelt. Innstillingene og sånt, er nærmest helt likt, bare at det er flyttet fra GConf til DConf.
<jo-erlend> det ser jammen ut til at de fremdeles støtter og bruker Bonobo også... Grøss. Men det bør bety at gamle applets også er brukbare.
<Berge> Ok, i gnome panel 3(?) kan jeg ikke flytte ikonene på det øverste panelet, inkludert klokken, som fortsatt er midten. Den er rett nok norsk nå.
<Berge> Den klarte ikke å migrere innstillingene mine fra gnome panel 2(?)
<jo-erlend> det kan du ikke i Gnome Panel 2 lenger heller. Det var løsningen på et mange år gammelt problem med at ikoner og applets ble flyttet rundt på tilfeldige steder til tilfeldige tidspunkt.
<Berge> Kan jeg vel?
<jo-erlend> ikke hvis du henter fra upstream.
<Berge> Og ikke minst, jeg jeg kan ha en vinduslistepanelgreie i det øverste panelet.
<Berge> Så slipper jeg å ha to, slik at jeg sparer verdifulle piksler i høyden.
<jo-erlend> det kan du i gnome panel 3 også.
<Berge> Jeg bruker da Debian.
<Berge> Hvordan gjør jeg det? Det skjer ingenting om jeg høyreklikker på det øverste panelet.
<Berge> Ikke det nederste heller (med vindusliste), for den saks skyld.
<jo-erlend> som sagt... Det er bare at konfigurasjonsverktøyet ikke er oppgradert til å bruke DConf istedenfor GConf. Det bør ikke være noe stort problem å portere.
<Berge> Hva skjedde med, eh, mus?
<jo-erlend> Berge, sa det i sted. I dconf-editor.
<Berge> Jeg har pleid å klikke, liksom.
<Berge> Det funker bra i gnome panel 2!§
<Berge> s/§//
<jo-erlend> ja, men gconf hadde også sine problemer.
<Berge> Må jeg bla gjennom Windows Registry-lignende greier for å konfigurere?
<jo-erlend> mhm -- inntil noen oppgraderer GUIen til å bruke dconf istedenfor gconf. Men alle ser ut til å være så sinte at de ikke gidder å løse problemene sine.
<jo-erlend> hvis det var meg, ville jeg heller ha brukt noen timer på å portere konfigurasjons-GUIen enn å bruke noen uker på å venne meg til et nytt arbeidsmiljø.
<jo-erlend> men altså... Det er ikke noe pes å gjøre det i dconf-editor heller. Hvis du ser på det, så er det nokså innlysende, egentlig.
<Berge> Er det rart folk er irriterte, egentlig?
<Berge> Noe som virket helt fint erstattes med noe som overhodet ikke virket fint.
<Berge> Det er lenge siden jeg (og mange, mange med meg) synes det var festlig å konfigurere WMer.
<Berge> Det er _drøyt_ mye mer pes å flytte ikoner og sette opp paneler i er registry-verktøy enn å klikke og dra dem.
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner at folk er irriterte på at byttet skjer før alt er ferdig. For Ubuntus del fantes det ikke noe alternativ. Det jeg ikke forstår, er at folk heller vil klage enn å fikse. Spesielt når det bare er snakk om små bagateller.
<Berge> Det er jo ikke bagateller?
<Berge> Er gnome panel 3 en levedyktig sak i lengden?
<jo-erlend> Berge, ja. Som sagt.. Når man bytter konfigurasjonssystem, så må konfigurasjonsverktøyet oppgraderes. Det er ingen stor sak. Nøkler og verdier er omtrent de samme.
<Berge> Det er veldig få ting jeg egentlig krever av en WM, men omtrent alle brakk i GNOME3.
<Berge> Nei, men man kan ikke rulle ut ting før de har basisfunksjonalitet på plass.
<jo-erlend> Berge, som sagt... Det virker som at alle som er glade i Gnome Panel er så sinte at de ikke vil fullføre portasjen. Dermed er det lite trolig at det overlever.
<Berge> Folk er glade i virk, tror jeg.
<Berge> Jeg har ingen spesielle følelser for gnome panel. Jeg har spesielle følelser for et skrivebordsmiljø som gjør som jeg vil.
<jo-erlend> men altså.. Har Debian byttet ut Gnome 2 allerede?
<Berge> I wheezy
<jo-erlend> det var tidlig, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu _måtte_ gjøre det, fordi LTS-en i April skal støttes i fem år. Det er altfor lenge å holde på et utgått system. Andre burde jo vente, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> dvs... Ikke vente. Fikse før de bytter.
<Berge> Du sier jo at gnome2 er dødt upstream.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det har det vært i mange år, i praksis.
<Berge> Det har det vel ikke?
<jo-erlend> det er litt som når et menneske blir borte, så må man vente noen år før de kan erklæres døde.
<Berge> Det har jo kommet ny GNOME to ganger i året eller hvor ofte det er?
<jo-erlend> Berge, ikke?
<jo-erlend> ny Gnome. Se på changelogs for gnome-panel.
<Berge> hæ
<Berge> Men ja, jeg skulle slutte (-:
<jo-erlend> hvis det har kommet ti patcher de siste fem årene, så er det overraskende på meg. :)
<Berge> September 2010?
<Berge> (Kom GNOME 2.32.)
<jo-erlend> ja. Mange endringer i Evolution, Nautilus, etc. Hva skjedde med gnome-panel?
<Berge> Vet ikke, men den var jo åpenbart støttet?
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte er det åpenbart? Programmer slutter ikke å fungere selvom ingen patcher dem.
<Berge> Nei, men folk tok imot bugrapporter, fikset kritiske ting og slikt. Om det var noe kritisk å fikse.
<Berge> Men det virket jo!
<jo-erlend> Berge, se på den her... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/44082
<lubotu3`> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #44082 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/44082). The error has been logged
<jo-erlend> se på datoen og antall affects.
<Berge> Launchpad er jo et ubrukelig verktøy.
<jo-erlend> løsningen på den buggen, var som sagt å fjerne muligheten for å flytte på applets.
<Berge> «løsning»
<jo-erlend> det vil si.. Du kan velge mellom venstre, midtstilt og høyre.
<jo-erlend> og rekkefølge, naturligvis.
<jo-erlend> Berge, som sagt... Gnome Panel har vært nokså dødt i mange år. Det er bare brukerne som ikke har fått det med seg. Hehe, bortsett fra noen tusen mennesker som måtte flytte tilbake applets flere ganger om dagen. Jeg var en av dem.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hva med Gnomes bugzilla? https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341441
<lubotu3`> Gnome bug 341441 in general "Changing screen resolution randomizes applets position in the panel" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg vil forresten anbefale deg å kikke på kommentar 49 og utover fra bugzilla :>
<jo-erlend> hmm. Gnome Panel 3 støtter å ha forskjellige paneler på forskjellige skjermer. Gjorde GP2 det? Kan ikke huske å ha sett noe sånt før.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Som sagt, det var helt sikkert et lass ting som var galt med gnome panel 2. Og det er bra å fikse ting. gnome panel 3 brekker ting, ikke fikser dem.
<Berge> jo-erlend: gnome panel 2 virket utmerket for meg og alle andre som nå klager.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Eventuelt virket det ikke utmerket, men godt nok.
<jo-erlend> Berge, jeg er ikke på noen som helst måte enig i at Gnome 3 ikke fikser ting. Men at det tar tid, er det ingen tvil om. Derfor bør ikke distroer bytte sånn med en gang, med mindre det er absolutt nødvendig, som i Ubuntus tilfelle.
<jo-erlend> jeg er enig i det du sier, altså. Jeg bare har ganske stor forståelse for at man ikke kan holde igjen et helt skrivebordsmiljø av frykt for å endre utseende på et panel som ingen har vist noen særlig interesse for på mange år.
<Malin> i gnome2-serien har jeg aldri likt å ha snarveier i toppanelet
<jo-erlend> og det å kjøre med to forskjellige konfigurasjonssystemer, etc, er schizofrent. Det går ikke over lengre tid. Ressurskrevende på alle mulige måter. Men sånn er det. Jeg likte også gp2 fra et rent brukerperspektiv, så lenge jeg slapp å gjøre noe annet med det enn å bruke det.
<jo-erlend> malin, ikke jeg heller. Jeg har prøvd å like det mange ganger, men jeg har aldri fått det til.
<jo-erlend> jeg har en slags følelse av at det kan ha hatt med ikonene å gjøre. Å ha massevis av fargesprakende greier på skjermen hele tiden, er distraherende.
<Malin> nettopp, det er nok samme grunnen til at jeg heller ikke likte det, så jeg brukte til slutt å fjerne de som stod som standard, firefox og den hjelpknappen
<Malin> Det ser rett og slett ikke vakkert ut :)
<jo-erlend> man kunne heller ikke skrubbe over menyene i varslingsområdet, etc. Det er egentlig ganske behagelig.
<Malin> skrubbe over menyene?
<xt> er det gnome panel 3 som er i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> xt, ja.
<jo-erlend> dvs, som er i Ubuntu > 11.04.
<xt> den som er totalt utan konfigurasjonsmuligheter?
<Malin> xt: det stemmer ikke
<jo-erlend> nei, den har konfigurasjonsmuligheter. Den har bare ikke et godt GUI for det enda.
<Malin> prøv: gnome-tweak-utility eller hav den heter
<Malin> ja, det kommer nok flere guier for det innen 12.04 skulle jeg tro
<jo-erlend> gnome-tweak-tool konfigurerer ikke gnome-panel, tror jeg?
<Malin> ah, det heter den ja
<jo-erlend> jeg tviler litt. Som sagt... Alle som er glade i Gnome Panel ser ut til å være så sinte for at ting ikke funker at de ikke vil fikse det, men heller bytter til Xfce og sånt.
<Malin> ah, nei, det gjør den vel ikke :) om gnome-panel 3 er toppanelet
<jo-erlend> da fungerer fri programvare dårlig.
<jo-erlend> malin, gnome panel er det samme som du hadde i tidligere versjoner av Ubuntu.
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, sånnsett har du jo rett
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> et panel oppe og et nede som standard.
<Malin> eneste jeg savner er en egen knapp, eller tastakombo for å nå menyen som er under brev-ikonet opp i høyre der
<Malin> f10 + piltaster er ikke like smooth :)
<jo-erlend> det er begrenset hvor mange behagelige tastatursnarveier som finnes da.
<Malin> jo-erlend: sant nok, men akkurat den menyen er jo relativt sentral egentlig
<Malin> jeg har ikke brukt den så mye fordi den er hard to get liksom
<maneatingduck> Anbefalte nettopp Logitech Clearchat USB til noen som trengte et USB-headset til Linux-bruk. Dette går visst ut av produksjon nå og er vanskelig tilgjengelig. Kan noen anbefale et alternativt USB-headset med mikrofon som man veit fungerer under Linux, gjerne av grei kvalitet?
<Malin> maneatingduck: der må jeg nok melde pass :)
<maneatingduck> Er knallfornøyd med Logitech-headsettet mitt, får håpe det varer evig :)
<Malin> er lov å håpe
<Malin> står det ikke på logitech at det gjerne fungerer på linux også?
<maneatingduck> Mulig, Logitech oppgir ikke Linux som støttet. I følge vedkommende på olug-lista var det visst vanskelig å få H530 til å fungere.
<Malin> ah
<Malin> jeg mener å ha sett tux avbildet på noen logitechsaker, men husker ikke hva, kanskej det var webcam
<Sakarias> Godt man har 2-3 logitech headsett liggende til den dagen man trenger det :P
<jo-erlend> haha, herlig Xkcd idag... "The earth is not a square; it's a circle" :)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: har du lest "flatland"?
<RoyK> - a romance in multiple dimensions...
<jo-erlend> nei.. Jeg tror ikke det. Tittelen er veldig kjent.
<RoyK> fantastisk lita sci-fi-bok fra 1897 ellerså
<RoyK> portrett av en mann som kommer fra flatland (hvor de bare har to dimensjoner)
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/721/
<Malin> jo-erlend: hehe ja, men hm.. jeg klarte liksom ikke å lese hele, men tror jeg skjønte poenget da :D
<Malin> knis
<Malin> RoyK: hehe
<xt> jo-erlend: i går :)
<xt> tirsdag i dag.
<jo-erlend> ah. :)
<prooz> SÃ¥eh
<prooz> Jeg prøver å få et program til å starte opp automatisk
<prooz> Ved hjelp av en arch-konfig
<prooz> Men det var jo ikke barebare
<prooz> Then, you will need to edit the /etc/rc.local file and add this following line to run lirc every time you boot:
<prooz> echo lirc > /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols
<prooz> Finally, to launcher LIRC at boot, you will need to add lircd as daemon into the /etc/rc.conf file.
<prooz> Står at rc.local ikke brukes
<prooz> Og ikke har jeg /etc/rc.conf heller
<prooz> Noen som har noen tips?
<RoyK> rc.conf høres rart ut
<RoyK> men lirc - hva er det?
<RoyK> etter hva jeg kan se, ligger det init-skripts for lirc inne som standard
<geirha> rc.conf som i remote control config tipper jeg
<geirha> Jeg trodde lirc var dødt jeg
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-16
<zid> er det noen her som bruker Buy Pass sitt smart card på 11.04 eller 11.10 ?
<zid> Har aldri fått det til å funke hverken på 10.10 eller 11.10
<zid> ikke at jeg gambler så mye, men ser at det kan være en grei login metode på steder som "Alt inn"
<zid> ikke for det, hadde jo vært arti å teste Oddsen av og til også da uten å måtte ut i vinterkulda ;)
<Malin> ja, ser at de krever slikt kort på noen offentlige tjenester blant annet
<Malin> lånekassen
<Malin> f.eks.
<Malin> så bør virke flere steder da ja
<Hans_Henrik> helt ny installasjon, gjorde dette: apt-get install gcc g++ build-essential apache2 php5 php-pear php5-dev mysql-server         ; nå prøver jeg og installere pecl/apd: pecl install apd; og jeg for feilmelding: phpize \n Cannot find config.m4. \n Make sure that you run '/usr/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module \n\n ERROR: 'phpize' failed \n
<Hans_Henrik> noen som vet hva jeg mangler/gjør feil?
<geirha> Jeg har norsk tipping-kort. Det fungerer bra i 10.04.
<Kagee> zid: hva har du gjort for å forsøke å få det til å funke?
<Hans_Henrik> få hva til og fungere? (antar jeg ble kicka med *.net *.split *)
<prooz> Kagee: Derfor du spurte i stad :P
<prooz> zid: Hvis du sliter kan du ringe kundeservice på 61135940
<prooz> Kompetente folk som jobber der
<Kagee> Hans_Henrik: zid spurte om noe annet før du splittet.
<Kagee> prooz: du jobber da ikke der lenger? Er vel tomt for kompotente folk da ?
<Hans_Henrik> kompetente*
<Kagee> What he said ^
<prooz> Hehe
<prooz> Takk for komplimentet, men det er et par som kan litt linux igjen
<Kagee> ^_^
<prooz> Begynte en kar når jeg slutta som var brukbar... han var Arch-dude, though
<Kagee> geirha: forresten, var den kommentarer din om rc.local en spøk ?
<geirha> rc.local?
<geirha> rc.conf
<geirha> Jeg tror det er det konfigurasjonsfila for fjernkontrollen heter
<Kagee> -__-
<Kagee> geirha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init#BSD-style
<Kagee> så kan du se Upstart litt lenger ned for Ubuntu's erstatning
<geirha> Ah, det er lirc.conf. Gir for øvrig mer mening. rc.conf ser ut til å være en konfigurasjonsfil arch bruker.
<geirha> Lenge siden jeg lekte med lirc nå
<Malin> fikk starta opp N900-en :D så jeg har kobla den til en tv, og da kan jeg i alle fall ordne en backup v alt
<RoyK^> :)
<Malin> jeg kobler meg til med kabel, det går raskest i alle fall :)
<Malin> ble glad da jeg hørte den trudelutten når nokialogoen bruker å vises
<Malin> == jeg klarte å skrive inn lockkoden i blinde :D
<Malin> tar litt tid å kopiere 16GB :p
<RoyK^> Malin: sender du den inn?
<Malin> ja
<Malin> men hvor lurt er det sånn egentlig
<Malin> er så redd de skal si det er fukt og ikke ville fikse det, eller at jeg ikke skal få babyen tilbake igjen
<RoyK^> tja - spørs vel hvor god en kranglefant du er :D
<Malin> jeg kan være veldig kranglefant, men da må det nestne være neo som går utoer meg som person
<Malin> *utover
<Malin> jeg kan jo bare holde fast på: At jeg har brukt den normalt
<RoyK^> du får den alltids tilbake, men i ytterste konsekvens, du må ut med noen hundrelapper for diagnose
<RoyK^> bare sørg for å skrive ned serienummer, om mulig serienummeret på hovedkortet også :P
 * RoyK^ har NULL tillit til den gjengen der
<Malin> ja
<Malin> ah, hm.. usikker på om jeg kan få opp hovedkortetet? men veit du om en kommando hvor jeg kan hente ut serienummeret til hovedkortet?
<Malin> serienummeret, er det det samme som imei?
<krosenvold> Nå er jeg bare møkklei av unity. Hva skal jeg bytte til; jeg har stooore skjermer og skulle gjerne ha noe som er laget for det...
<RoyK> tja - lshw, hvis den ligger der
<Malin> den har jeg nemlig lagret i en fil nå
<Malin> nope
<Malin> sånn , da var ca 16GB kopiert over på maskina her
<Malin> hm.. jau, men hva du mener med at du ikke stoler på de folka? At de sender noe annet tilbake?!
<Malin> er det noen måte de kan finne ut at jeg har kjørt en annen kjerne for å teste ut osv? :S
<Malin> er jeg maks heldig, får jeg en N9 tilbake, og enda heldigere N950 :p men jeg tviler i grunn på noen av delene :(
<Kagee> Muttern ville ikke bytte sin N9 i en HTC :-P
<Malin> hehe :)
<Malin> så hun har en N9 tihi
<Malin> halvmisunnelig jeg da... :)
<Malin> har ikke råd til en N9
<Malin> men jeg har lyst på den, men klarer jeg meg uten fysisk tastatur :s
<Malin> er jo så awesome
<RoyK> Malin: kjøp deg et lite blåtanntastatur :)
<Malin> hehe ja :)
<Malin> noe slikt? :D http://www.nerden.no/users/nerden_mystore_no/images/173_Tr_dl_st_Bluetooth_tastatur_for_mobiltelefoner_1.jpg
<Malin> men er vel for mye å tro og håpe at jeg får en N9 i retur
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-17
<krosenvold> Er kubuntuett eget prosjekt ?
<krosenvold> Jeg antar at KDE /virker/, ikke sant ?
<Kagee> kubuntuett ?
<Kagee> Mener du Kubuntu ?
<Kagee> å. ja
<Kagee> Det bruker de samme pakkene du kan installere i vanlig ubuntu, men forhandsinstallerer KDE i stedet for Gnome og Unity
<Kagee> Jeg bruker nest siste Kubuntuversjon til daglig på stasjonærmaskina mi
<Malin> Kagee: det skal vel stå: Er kubuntu ett eget prosjekt? (manglet bare et mellomrom ;) )
<RoyK> http://i.imgur.com/AIMWw.jpg
<Malin> åj :D lol
<jo-erlend> RoyK, håhå, det er modig :)
<jo-erlend> Coca-Cola er jo en sånn bedrift som ikke legger to fingre i mellom når de beskytter merkevaren sin.
<jo-erlend> spenstig navn ellers da. :)
<geirha> Coca Cola har sikkert patentert den skrifttypen :)
<kjes> SÃ¥ stedet heter Cabbages & Condoms Thai Food Restaurant og dere syntes skrifttypen er det nevneverdige?
<jo-erlend> hwh
<jo-erlend> kjes, det er en stund siden jeg sluttet å la meg sjokkere av ting. ;(
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin> skrifttypen ligner jo bemerkelsverdig mye på coca cola sin logo
<geirha> Tja, de har vel en komdomautomat på toalettet og ønsker å gjøre folk oppmerksom på det?
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, de er meget samfunnsbevisste :)
<Malin> hehe
<jo-erlend> men vi har endel merkelige navn i Norge også. Spesielt litt langt nord eller langt ute på bygdene, finner man sånt som "Andersen slakteri og bilverksted" og sånt :)
<Malin> hehe :)
<Malin> ja
<geirha> Hadde vært mer logisk med bilopphuggeri
<Malin> liksom to ting som bare ikke paser sammen
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Malin> jau
<Malin> men kanskje slakteri er litt synonymt med bilopphuggeri?
<Malin> Apotek og jernvare
<Malin> eller lege og slakteri
<jo-erlend> hehe, lege og begravelsesbyrå :)
<jo-erlend> "Livstidsgaranti".
<Malin> lol
<Malin> lurer på om mange klager på begravelsesbyrå?
<Malin> kan ikke se for meg kunden har å mye han skulle sagt etterpå
<Malin> tror jeg hadde blitt vettaksremt om jeg hadde fått en klage i alle fall
<Malin> men er vel pårørende som tar seg av sånt kanskje
<jo-erlend> det er vanligvis ikke avdøde som tar seg av begravelsen.
<Malin> nei ;)
<jo-erlend> jeg har gjort det der endel ganger. De er veldig flinke på sånne steder, men så gjør de heller ikke så veldig mye. De skal nesten ikke synes i det hele tatt. Kundene har stort sett alltid nok med seg selv.
<Malin> hvor da?
<Malin> på begravelsesbyrå?
<geirha> PÃ¥ legekontoret vel
<Malin> :p ja...
<Malin> men burde jeg kjempet for å få medisinering, altså, jeg syntes det er slitsomt å være ukonsentrert, og det vi skal prøve ut er liksom å legge opp til at jeg a kommer til å bruke lengere tid
<geirha> Jeg tror den beste kuren er å kutte internettforbindelsen :P
<jo-erlend> malin, begravelsesbyråer ja.
<jo-erlend> geirha, jeg pleier å gjøre omtrent det når jeg programmerer på noe som er litt krevende. Skrur av alle varslinger, av med alt av telefoner og sånt. Da er det ingenting som slipper gjennom :)
<Malin> jo-erlend: det var jo et tips, men jeg blir stressa av at det er av :p
<jo-erlend> da ville jeg ha vurdert å tilbringe neste ferie langt borte fra enhver PC eller telefon.
<Malin> jo-erlend:  i sommer gjorde jeg det, eller hadde jo med pc-en, men var lite på den
<Malin> :D
<Malin> herlig
<aBlueCat> Good evening,everybody
<RoyK> http://www.nordlys.no/kultur/film/article5810101.ece :D
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-18
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg elsker Xkcd... For en herlig start på dagen! :)
<kjes> jo-erlend: dagens var fin ja :-D
<Christoffar> "Er du hedig får du kanskje svar også..." <-- Hedig.
* kjes changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to:  Velkommen til Ubuntu Norge. Still spørsmål. Er du heldig får du kanskje svar også...
<RoyK> $topic ~= s/(.*)/$1 Er du enda mer heldig, kan svaret lede deg til en løsning!/
<geirha> Hedig!
<jo-erlend> Bare i tilfelle noen skulle være i tvil om hvilken som er Norges kuleste fotballklubb: http://www.stabak.no/menn/article143689.ece
<jo-erlend> Syng for pingvinene! :)
<Malin> ah hehe, ah. pingvinene. Er det et Linux-lag da? :p
<geirha> Skuffende; mindre enn ti endringer om Scroll Lock ... http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Steven_Chu&action=history
<jo-erlend> :)
<geirha> "Wood in Popular Culture" var heftigere.
<geirha> http://xkcd.com/446/
<jo-erlend> herlig :)
<RoyK> http://blog.laptopmag.com/usb-stick-contains-dual-core-computer-turns-any-screen-into-an-android-station
<lnostdal> screen for GUI apps .. noen forslag? ..   må være lett å sette opp og _stabilt_ ..     emacs i CLI er ok, men ikke like bra som i GUI-modus desverre
<geirha> freenx
<geirha> men den kjører en hel sesjon
<lnostdal> ja, blir ikke det samme
<lnostdal> kan hende screen holder i lengda uansett; egentlig er det bare snakk om visse tastkombinasjoner som ikke fungerer
<lnostdal> ..og litt kjipe fonter, men ok
<geirha> Du kan jo mappe om screen til å bruke noe annet enn ^A
<jo-erlend> ikke bruk freenx. Bruk X2go.
<jo-erlend> både X2go og FreeNX kan forøvrig kjøre ett enkelt program uten hele desktopen. Rootless, som det kalles.
<Malin> ja, jeg skulle gjerne kjørt x2go, liker den bedre enn FreeNX men får liksom ikke til å virke :)
<Malin> som tidligere nevnt :)
<jo-erlend> veldig enkelt å sette opp og bruke X2go, forøvrig. Bare å legge til deb http://x2go.obviously-nice.de/deb/ lenny main på klienten og serveren, så installerer du x2goserver på serveren og x2goclient på klienten.
<Malin> jeg kjørte en singelapp via FreeNX i sted, men blir en del crash med bildebehandleren her, så monterte heller eksterndisken via sshfs
<Malin> spiller musikk :D
<Malin> fra serveren
<jo-erlend> malin, det finnes bedre løsninger for å spille musikk over nettverket, hvis det er det du primært bruker det til. Det er noe som heter mpd, for eksempel.
<Malin> ja, det er det jeg hovedsakelig gjør ja
<Malin> hm.. mpd har jeg vel ikke vært borti
<jo-erlend> nettverks-musikkspiller.
<Malin> aha
<Malin> næh, må få bedre upload fra serveren :S
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hva gjør den annet enn å dele ut filer?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: eller har du musikkspiller på serveren?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, musikkspilleren kjører på serveren også har du en frontend på klienten som tar imot en stream. Nøyaktig hvordan det funker, vet jeg ikke. Jeg har bare såvidt brukt det selv.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, har vel, såvidt jeg husker, brukt det ganske mye.
<Sakarias> jau... brukte det en del
<Sakarias> men så begynte dippedutter å få spotify støtte... så da forsvant behovet
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg digger ARM. Tipper at jeg er ferdig med x86 for privat bruk når OMAP5-enheter kommer på banen.
<jo-erlend> det er vel kanskje ikke så veldig trolig at de får støtte for USB 3, men..
<jo-erlend> OMAP3 var nesten nok for de enkleste tingene jeg gjør. OMAP4 er nok for det aller meste. Regner med at en OMAP5 blir nok i massevis.
<RoyK> omap4 holder vel egentlig til det meste...
<RoyK> jeg leste om en eller annen arm-implementasjon som kom med 4 kjerner på opptil 1,5GHz pluss ei lita 500MHz-kjerne med automatisk scheduling til den "trege" kjerna når det bare var småting som skulle gjøres (slik at de store kunne klokkes ned eller skrus av)
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-19
<lnostdal_> xfce er jaggu kjapp
<Kagee> etter min erfaring er lxde enda kjappere
<Malin> Kagee: det er min erfaring også
<Malin> også har du awesome, som er ganske rask, men jeg har ikke testet lenge nok til å vite om det er raskere enn lxde igjen
<jo-erlend> hehe, herlig... Q: What does "PLONK" mean?  A: It's an ACC colloquialism; it means "see you soon, love and kisses."   Q: Why do you use big words like that?   A: Because I floccinaucinihilipilificate small words.
<Malin> hm.. er det vanskelig å slenge sammmen et enkelt program laget i qt?
<Malin> jeg får beskjed på N9-siden på facebook, at jeg får en N950, om jeg lager en app (mulig det var flere) med qt + registrerer meg som utvikler
<Malin> føler det blir som å løpe maraton før jeg kan gå
<Malin> og jeg har jo i grunn nok med det prosjektet jeg starta på, men kanskje jeg kan lage noe ligende til N9, who knows
<brik> mm det høres litt rart ut
<geirha> java-app some bruker qt? Aldri prøvd, men det er sikkert enklere enn med swing.
<brik> at de i hele tatt gir ut flere N950 mener jeg, det var vel bare 250ish de ga ut tidligere
<brik> man kan bruke c++ og python med Qt
<brik> usikker på java..
<Kagee> Hvor kom java inn i bildet i første omgang ?
<Kagee> Man har Qt Jambi for native qt i java ... (det hørtes litt feil ut), men jeg tror det er stoppet utvikling på det
<brik> tror java kom ut av løse luften
<Kagee> geirha: både n9, n900 og n950 kjører vel i hovedsak c/pythonapps, ikke JAva.
<Malin> geirha: nei, N9 bruker c++, noe jeg heller ikke kan
<Malin> Den N950 er langt borte :(
<geirha> Ah, når jeg hører "app" og "mobiltelefon", tenker jeg umiddelbart java.
<Malin> Kagee: ja, det er ikke utenkelig at N950 også kan kjøre python, N900 kan
<Kagee> geirha: vel .. både winphone, iOS og meego bruker afaik i hovedsak c/++. Android er derimot java, mens "gamle" telefoner er java mobile (eller hva det nå heter)
<Kagee> Vel, iOS bruker Objective-C, som jeg ikke naer hva er
<Malin> mulig objetive-c er noe applegreier?
<geirha> Symbian- og Android-telefoner er stort sett det jeg har vært borti, og der går det i java. :)
<brik> N9 og N950 har vel en del QML (javascript, del av Qt) apps og
<brik> Malin: kanskje ta en titt på QML, det skal være lett iallefall
<Malin> ja, men lett hvor hvem? :)
<Kagee> geirha: ganske stor forskjell på de to java-dialektene, eller hva ?
<geirha> "Samma det vel? Java er Java."
<Malin> Ost er ost
<Malin> mann er mann osv
<Malin> javascript og java har i grunn ikke noe med hverandre å gjøre, men syntaxene ligner vel litt
<Malin> skal jobbe medj ava script i natt tnekte jeg
<Malin> skal være våken i natt, så har jeg nå å gjøre på. Er noe øviger fra skolen
<brik> kun lekser om natten? ^^
<Kagee> geirha: jeg tør påstå at java me er så"forskjellige fra java se, som java se er fra android
<Malin> brik: jeg ble spurt om å være våken i forbindelse med et møte på en annen skole
<Malin> landsstyremøte
<Malin> i pedagogstudentene
<brik> midt på natta?
<Malin> jeg er ikke med der lengere nå, men ble spurt om å være med som sånn våken vakt/brannvakt
<brik> ah
<Malin> ja, de må vel ha det for at de skal få lov til å sove på skolen
<Malin> møtet er jo ikke om dagen :po
<Malin> og så tenkte jeg at hm.. kanskje jeg møter noen fra den tida jeg var med :
<Malin> :)
<brik> og hvis ikke så har du masse tid til å lære java(script) på? :>
<Malin> og hvorfor ikke bruke tida, om jeg blir sittende alene, til å gjøre javascript
<Malin> ja, om det ikke tar fyr ellern oe der så
<brik> :D
<Malin> :D
<Malin> gjorde ikke den øvinga da jeg ikke må levere inn, har nok øvinger, så jeg konsentrerte meg om java i stedet
<Malin> men jeg gjorde siste øvinga i samme faget som jeg har javascript i
<Malin> dvs. jeg leverte den ikke inn, men har gjort den, og fskjønt litt hvordan mysql fungerer til en viss grad :D
<brik> :)
<Malin> tenkte at det viktigste var jo at jeg skjønte det, med tanke på at jeg har levert inn nok
<Malin> var vel noe from * og noe med while osv, m
<brik> ja
<Malin> og ei på skolen lurte meg
<Malin> spurte på kanalen hvordan jeg kunne se databasen etterpå
<Malin> drop et eller annet sa hun
<Malin> blæh
<Malin> og da forsvant alt :(
<brik> huff
<brik> ikke hør på dem når de sier truncate/drop/delete
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at jeg aldri har tenkt over at en font kan være en sikkerhetstrussel. :)
<Malin> åj, ikke jeg heller. hvordan kan en font være en trussel?!
<jo-erlend> installer oppgraderinger.
<Malin> kanskje i forbindelse med installernig?
<jo-erlend> det er lenke til buggen der.
<Malin> hmm.. i see
<Malin> ah
<jo-erlend> det er flere av dem, faktisk.
<Malin> :S
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det med Android og Python? Er det mulig?
<jo-erlend> regner med at den ikke støtter GTK?
<brik> qt+python kjører vel på android og
<jo-erlend> skulle gjerne hatt gtk3 da.
<jo-erlend> får vente på Ubuntu nettbrett :)
<Malin> ja, et ubuntu, eller meego-nettbrett kunne vært ganske nice
<Malin> kanskje teste igjen om en 3.1.x kjerna fungerer her.
<Malin> eller skal jeg spille :)
<Malin> valgets kvaler
<Malin> jeg er j ikke våken enda jeg :S stod jo opp for lenge sida
<Malin> får drikke kaffe
<Malin> nei, ja takk begge deler :D
<hjd> Xubuntu har en nettside sprint senere idag http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=5349 for de som er interessert
<jo-erlend> apropos... Hvordan uttales "devel"?
<hjd> jeg ville regne med som første halvdel av development?
<jo-erlend> vel... Hvordan uttaler du Device og hvordan uttaler du /dev? Slash-div?
<hjd> slash devv
<hjd> hva er det du egentlig lurer på? :)
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> hvordan devel uttales ... bare av nysgjerrighet. :)
<hjd> hmm, jeg tror jeg uttaler det likt som devil, bortsett fra med e istedenfor i...
<hjd> Så er jo det store spørsmålet om uttalen min er i nærheten av riktig da ^^
<jo-erlend> mhm, nettopp. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er forresten ikke sikker på om jeg noengang har uttalt det.
<Malin> hehe, dette er jo en gjenganger når alt foregår via nett :)
<Malin> f.eks. trodde jeg, for jeg hadde aldri hørt uttalen før, at det het Android og ikke Andråid (altså jeg trodde uttalen var rett frem :p )
<Malin> så det ble And ro id
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg sier "api". Andre sier "eipiai".
<hjd> jo-erlend: forøvrig skrev noen en blogpost (etter en UDS eller noe) om hvor mange forskjellige måter det var å uttale Ubuntu ifølge de han/hun hadde møtt :p
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg merket det på endel av sesjonene også. ;(
<Malin> ah, jeg sier også api :|
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin> men hva har vi lært av dette?
<hjd> "communication com-communication" :)
<jo-erlend> at jubøntø skjærer i ørene. :)
<Malin> tekstlig kommunikasjon hindrer visst folk i å vite hvordan ting uttalles
<Malin> what?! heter det jubøntø ?! hehe :p
<Malin> jeg sier Ubuntu og ikke youbuntu
<Malin> men er nok rett å si Ubuntu
<hjd> oo-buun-too visstnok (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy))
<jo-erlend> det funker ikke på norsk. På norsk  er det bedre å si at det uttales "ubuntu" :)
<hjd> jepp, jeg bruker også norsk uttale.
<Malin> pappa sier visst: Ubutu
<Malin> hvorfor den n-en forsvinner aner jeg dog ikke :S
<Malin> da blei det litt reboot her, sjekke om ac-adoptergjennkjenninga fungerer med kernel 3.1.X
<hjd> Basert på bugrapporter er det også et par alternative stavemåter :p
<Malin> :)
<Malin> bota ikke den :) ja, ja, 2.6.38 fungerer jo fint forsovidt men
<RoyK> Malin: å uttale det som på engelsk, blir litt dumt når det i utgangspunktet er feil i forhold til den afrikanske uttalen :P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<Malin> klart
<jo-erlend> kanskje det hadde vært morsomt å implementere Unity Lenses for LXDE og Xfce?
<jo-erlend> kan ikke helt se for meg at det burde være så veldig mye jobb, egentlig.
<jo-erlend> KDE har vel noe liknende vha Nepomuk? Jeg er ikke helt stødig på hva det egentlig innebærer. Jeg har forstått at det ikke er helt det samme som Zeitgeist, men at de to samarbeider. Aner ikke hvordan det fungerer i praksis. Er det noen KDE-brukere her?
<RoyK> hm.. hvilken type fil er det som er 'anbefalt' for kvm VM-er?
<RoyK> vmdk? qcow? qcow2? raw? fried? boiled?
<jo-erlend> jeg har alltid foretrukket qcow2.
<jo-erlend> dvs... I de aller fleste sammehenger. Det kan være alright å bruke et raw-bilde som basis hvis det skal være statisk backing for deltaer.
<jo-erlend> fjerner litt unødvendig overhead.
<RoyK> tenker på mail store for zimbra
<Sakarias> ville brukt lvm i stedet
<RoyK> planen er å bruke lvm åkke som
<RoyK> det er derfor jeg ikke helt ser forskjellen mellom de forskjellige formatene
<Sakarias> så hvorfor bruke filer da?
<jo-erlend> lvm er også en idé. Litt mer tungvindt å ha med å gjøre, men veldig fleksibelt og fint og antakelig mindre ressurskrevende.
<Sakarias> gi VMene enheten istedet for å bruke filer
<RoyK> Sakarias: fordi jeg har 6TB eller så på software raid-5 og bruker dette til litt av hvert
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du kan ha så mange områder du vil på lvm, tror jeg?
<RoyK> Sakarias: bare hjemme-epost-server, ikke flere hundre brukere osv
<Sakarias> ja, og? jeg har 16 TB med ørten raid-5
<RoyK> Sakarias: ørten raid-5?
<Sakarias> mhm
<RoyK> foratte - hva slags oppsett er dette?
<Sakarias> oppsett som vokser da jeg trenger med plass
<RoyK> oppsettet mitt vokser også når jeg trenger mer plass
<Sakarias> 4 og 4 disker i raid5 på egne kontrollere, mates inn i lvm, dles ut der det trengs
<Sakarias> deles*
 * RoyK foretrekker sw raid - litt mer fleksibelt...
<Sakarias> er sw-raid
<jo-erlend> RoyK, du vet.. Det er egentlig ikke nødvendig å bruke partisjoner i det hele tatt. Du kan kjøre  et filsystem rett på disken. Eller du kan partisjonere og lage filsystem på partisjonen. Eller så kan du bruke lvm og legge filsystem på et område. Eller så kan du partisjonere, bruke lvm, lage et statisk raw bilde og bruke qcow2 som delta. ... Du oppnår det samme, men det blir mer og mer komplisert og krevende.
<Sakarias> men jeg har ikke hundre og ørten sata-kontakter på hovedkortet, derfor setter jeg inn kontrollere når det trengs
<RoyK> tror jeg bare oppretter ei raw-fil - TVILER på at det er noen stor forskjell på  ytelse på dette systemet her
<jo-erlend> raw krever lite ekstra av maskinen og er lett å flytte til andre. Det er en fordel.
<RoyK> Sakarias: sw raid er uansett mer fleksibelt, det være seg med on-board- eller off-board-kontrollere
<lnostdal_> hvis unity kommer til KDE og XFCE bytter jeg til Windows .. seriøst ..     da blir det Windows på desktop, og Linux på server/tlf
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, vi har jo allerede fått deler av Unity til Windows.
<lnostdal_> jeg eksperimenterer med XFCE nå nettopp fordi akonadi/neopmukkuidblah er et irritasjonsmoment på KDE
<lnostdal_> det følger neppe med en standard windows install
<Berge> lnostdal_: Og jeg fordi GNOME3 er ræl (-:
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke denne voldsomme fanatismen. Det er valgfritt å installere programvare, enten det er i Ubuntu eller Windows.
<Berge> Dvs, nå prøver jeg en eller annen odde openbox-og-xfce.
<jo-erlend> GNOME 3 er herlig, faktisk,.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Men du er ca. aleine om å mene det.
<lnostdal_> Berge, jepp, jeg testet gnome3 et par dager nå på torsdag/fredag også ..   ikke brukende
<Berge> lnostdal_: Ikke i nåværende inkarnasjon, nei.
<jo-erlend> Berge, absolutt ikke. Det er bare det at folk ser på spebarn som unyttige fordi de ikke genererer lønnsinntekter. Det er ikke sånn foreldre bør se på barna sine.
<lnostdal_> jo-erlend, nei, det er ikke valfritt ..   forsøker jeg å fjerne akonadi/nepomukaoblaoeuaoeh så tar den alle andre KDE-pakker med seg
<Berge> jo-erlend: …wtf? (-:
<Berge> jo-erlend: Folk må få klage over endringer i oppførsel i fri programvare, altså (-:
<Berge> Spesielt i høyprofilprogramvare.
<Berge> Det er ikke som at ting er hevet over kritikk bare fordi det er fritt.
<Berge> Nesten tvert om, egentlig.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hehe... Spesifikasjonene og målene er veldig gode. Implementasjonene er veldig umodne. Jeg er like irritert som noen andre over at ting ikke funker som de skal, men jeg forstår hvorfor.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Alle andre gir deng i hvorfor, egentlig.
<Berge> Og jeg merker jeg blir mer ulykkelig av å krangle med X-ting igjen.
<Berge> Nå er det jo mange år siden sist.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er det som er så trist. Fritt er i ferd med å bli synonymt med gratis. Alle vil ha, men ingen vil gi. Folk klager over Gnome Panel 3, men de vil ikke gjøre noe med det. De vil heller bytte til Xfce så de kan få gratis programvare derfra. Det er destruktivt og trist.
<lnostdal_> vas
<jo-erlend> vi må gjennom et vanskelig år. Sånn er det bare.
<lnostdal_> folk vil ikke bidra til en _retning_ som er gal
<jo-erlend> lnostdal_, eksempel?
<lnostdal_> nei, ingen flere eksempler til deg
<Berge> jo-erlend: Eksempelvis at GNOME har betalte utviklere?
<jo-erlend> Berge, hva mener du?
<Berge> jo-erlend: At det er helt stuerent, legitimt og korrekt og klage over programvare man ikke bidrar til selv.
<Berge> Hva mener du jeg skal gjøre med gnome panel 3, liksom?
<Berge> Jeg har ikke forutsetninger eller lyst til å drive med innvikling av GNOME eller noen annen windowmanager. Jeg er ikke i nærheten av kvalifisert, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> jada.. Så lenge det ikke blir et alternativ til å løse problemer. Det virker som at stadig flere tror at brukerne hjelper Canonical med å lage Ubuntu. Det er Canonical som hjelper brukerne med å lage Ubuntu. De gjør en verdifull jobb, men det er ikke sånn at man bare kan legge inn bugs, så løser alt seg.
<Berge> Nei, spesielt ikke i Ubuntu, som har ca. null oppfølging av bugs d-:
<jo-erlend> det er jeg ikke enig i.
<Berge> Men: 21:01:26 < Berge> Hva mener du jeg skal gjøre med gnome panel 3, liksom?
<jo-erlend> kanskje jeg er spesiell på noen måte, men jeg føler at alle bugs jeg har rapportert har blitt tatt godt imot og de fleste har blitt fikset veldig raskt.
<Berge> Launchpad har altfor dårlig SNR til å være nyttig, IMO.
<jo-erlend> SNR?
<Berge> Signal to noise.
<lnostdal_> ratio
<Berge> Ehj, a.
<lnostdal_> :)
<lnostdal_> men dette er jo ikke bugs .. og en kan hellere ikke bidra med kode -- for problemene er strategiske eller nærmest "politiske" ..
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu er en distro. Nærmest alle bugs finnes i upstream. Det riktige er å rapportere buggen i upstreams tracker og så rapportere buggen i downstreams tracker for å øke oppmerksomheten. Kanskje det er derfor at mine bugs blir fikset, at jeg gjør det riktig?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Så rart at det funker fint i Debian å rapportere bugs der, da? d-:
<jo-erlend> hvorfor er det rart?
<Berge> (Hvilket jeg tror er fordi pakker i Debian faktisk har personlige maintainere eller små team som stort sett bryr seg.)
<jo-erlend> forholdet mellom utviklende brukere og ikke-utviklende brukere er et helt annet i Debian enn det er i Ubuntu.
<Berge> Rett nok er det flust med gamle bugs i Debian også jeg gjerne skulle ha sett fikset.
<Berge> Ja, i Ubuntu er det en zillion brukere som støyer i bugtrackerne.
<Berge> Helt uten å bidra.
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Berge> Og ingenting av dette hjelper meg til fungerende desktop, selvsagt.
<Berge> (Ei heller i Debian, får det være sagt.)
<jo-erlend> det er ikke sant. Jeg begynte å rapportere bugs i Launchpad før Gnomes Bugzilla, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> det er mye støy, men man får noe ut av det.
<jo-erlend> det er en viss verdi i det at launchpad tar mye av støyen, sånn at bugtrackerne til upstream holder seg noenlunde rene.
<jo-erlend> ... ikke at Gnomes bz er noe godt eksempel, forøvrig. :)
<jo-erlend> det er kanskje til og med litt nyttig at Ubuntu tar kjeftingen når Debian bytter til Gnome 3 fordi at Gnome har avlivet Gnome 2. Det er ikke rettferdig, men det er kanskje nyttig.
<jo-erlend> i dette tilfellet er det brukerne sin skyld at de er misfornøyde. Gnome 2 er støttet av både Ubuntu og Debian. Når 10.04 dør, vil Gnome 3 være noe helt annet enn det er nå. Jeg synes helt klart at det er riktig å gjøre overgangen fort og brutalt. Jeg skulle antakelig gjerne ha gjort overgangen enda mer brutal ved å droppe Python 2 i samme slengen, men det er kanskje litt i overkant. :)
<jo-erlend> men det er viktig å huske at det er ti år siden sist og at det antakelig er minst ti år til neste gang. Kjipt akkurat nå, men det blir bra. I mellomtiden har vi fremdeles Gnome 2, for den som er opptatt av stabilitet. Men du kan ikke forvente radikale endringer og stabilitet samtidig. Det lar seg ikke gjøre med fri programvare.
#ubuntu-no 2011-11-20
<jo-erlend> vi skulle hatt en bug tracker for norske oversettelser. Det er endel elendige greier.
<Malin> Det var en god ide
<hjd> jo-erlend: til en viss grad så har vi det. Rapporter til pakken det hører til, merk ubuntu-translations som "also affects project" og assigne norske oversettelses-teamet.
<jo-erlend> det hørtes en smule komplisert ut.
<hjd> merk "til en viss grad" ;)
<jo-erlend> :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: eventuelt er ofte det greieste å finne stringen det er noe feil i, og legge til et nytt forslag i Launchpad. Jeg har fikset et par steder hvor det har fulgt med ekstrategn eller stavefeil :)
<Malin> en ting en kunne gjort, var å lage ei norsk oversettergruppe også
<Malin> få gjort en grundigere jobb med oversettinga f.eks.
<hjd> Malin: ? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no ?
 * hjd føler forsåvidt han havnet midt inne i en diskusjon. Skal se på loggen fra tidligere...
<Malin> ah, det finnes allerede :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, mhm, men såvidt jeg har forstått er det ikke alle programmene som bruker oversettelser fra rosetta/lp i det hele tatt?
<jo-erlend> hjd, nei, det var igår :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: det er riktig. Jeg er ikke 100% på hvor skillet går, men jeg mistenker at hvertfall pakkene i main er oversettbare i Launchpad. Resten må man nesten gjøre oppstrøms...
<jo-erlend> ... og da begynner det å bli komplisert.
<hjd> tja, et par oppstrøms er faktisk på Launchpad også, men det er heller unntaket enn regelen. Så jeg skjønner hva du mener.
<hjd> Malin: for å få oversettelsene inn i Ubuntu må du enten være medlem av en av oversettergruppene eller få dem godkjent av noen som er det. Alle kan legge til forslag dog, men som nevnt må noen godkjenne dem før de blir akseptert.
<Malin> :)
<Malin> okey
<hjd> forøvrig for de som er interesserte i oversetting, men lurer på hvor de skal begynne http://ubuntu.no/oversetting :)
<Malin> den linken var nyttig, og jeg er så enig hva gjelder særskrivingsfeil, eller da orddelingsfeil
<hjd> Det som irriterer meg mest er é i verb, men jeg har ikke kommet rundt til å legge inn nye forslag for de tekstene som har det.
<hjd> De har også link til skolelinux sin engelsk/norsk ordliste for dataord som er meget nyttig :)
<jo-erlend> "Forhåndsinnstillinga" i WinFF. Det er en liste over forhåndsinnstillinger.
<hjd> jo-erlend: https://translations.launchpad.net/winff/trunk/+pots/winff/nb/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=innstilling (merk, jeg har ikke hørt om programmet før)
<jo-erlend> hjd, alright. Da har jeg fikset på oversettelsen. Hva gjør jeg etterpå?
<geirha> Noen som er medlem må godkjenne.
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke om det er så veldig mye mer å gjøre enn å vente på en ny versjon som inkluderer de oppdaterte oversettelsene blir inkludert i Ubuntu. Det kan dessverre ta litt tid, avhenging av programmet
<hjd> pluss hva geirha sa.
<geirha> Men ser ut til at jo-erlend er meldem, for oversettelsene ble automatisk godkjent
<jo-erlend> hehe, ok. Jeg husket ikke det. :)
<geirha> Du kan laste ned oversettelsen som en .mo-fil og kopiere den til riktig plass under /usr/share/locale/... for å teste.
<Malin> jo-erlend: interessant den tråden om unity i mailingilista til ubuntu
<jo-erlend> hvilken?
<Malin> den om unity og tastaturbruk vs musebruk
<jo-erlend> ah.
<Malin> hvor han alexander
<jo-erlend> det er så mange misforståelser om Unity at det er helt slitsomt.
<Malin> ja....
<Malin> jeg ser i grunn mange fordeler med detnå
<Malin> det var jo uvant i starten. helt nytt
<Malin> er som tidligere nent, spesielt en meny jeg ville hatt direkte keyboard bindings for, det er den menyen med brevet :)
<jo-erlend> "meldingsmenyen"?
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja :)
<Malin> føler den er så sentral at jeg burde hatt en snarvei
<Malin> altså tastaursnarvei
<Malin> trykke f10, for så å trykke meg bort med piltaster er gjerne mer tungvint enn å tryke noen knapper
<Malin> *enn å bruke mus
<Malin> men skal få meg litt søvn tenkte jeg. har vært våken nesten hele natta
<Malin> får ikke sove :p da er det vel bedre å heller legge seg om jeg blir trøtt :)
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> et alternativ der, kunne kanskje være å bruke menu+Fx til å velge mellom indikatorer eller noe sånt.
<Malin> hvilke knapper er det i såfall? :)
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med det?
<Malin> menu+Fx
<Malin> hvilken kombinasjon er det? :)
<jo-erlend> menu er meny-knappen på tastaturet. Vanligvis mellom Alt Gr og Ctrl på høyre side av space.
<Malin> ah, den ja :)
<Malin> ikke noen dum ide, men burde vel være en annen tast først
<jo-erlend> den åpner nå menyer i programmer. Det er fint. Shift-menu gjør ingenting. Det burde åpne menylinjen for programmet. Så kan menu+F1 åpne første indiator, for eksempel. Eller menu+epost-knappen på tastaturet kan åpne meldingsmenyen.
<Malin> kanskje super + menu+Fx da?
<jo-erlend> hvorfor det?
<Malin> da vil den jo bare åpne menyer i programmer, og når åpner den i såfall meldingsmenyen ved å også bruke menu+Fx til det?
<hjd> jo-erlend: "Shift-menu gjør ingenting. Det burde åpne menylinjen for programmet." Det gjør vel alt allerede?
<hjd> Malin: prøv å trykk super+menu+fX på tastaturet ditt. Mulig du vil revurdere den kombinasjonen.
<jo-erlend> nei. Alt bare viser menylinjen sånn at du kan bruke direkte snarveier, som alt+f. F10 åpner første meny på menylinjen sånn at du kan bruke pilaster for å navigere. Jeg synes shift+menu hadde vært et bedre valg enn F10.
<jo-erlend> hjd, hehe, det hadde fungert fint her, siden jeg har super rett ved siden av menu, i tillegg til på venstre siden. Men på de fleste tastaturer ville det være en smule ekkelt ja :)
<hjd> greit nok. F10 virker uansett litt "trukket opp av en hatt" i mine øyne.
<Malin> hjd: hm.. jeg er i windows og spiller, men skal teste når jeg er ferdig å spille :)
<hjd> hva spiller du? :)
<Malin> age of empires 3 :)
<Malin> med alle expansionpacks
<Malin> war chefs + asian dynasties :)
<hjd> oh, nice.
<Malin> ja :) tror age of empires- serien er blant mine favoritter :)
<hjd> minner meg om at jeg må få prøvd 0 A.D. snart som virker som friprog Age of Empire-aktig spill :)
<jo-erlend> hjd, det spillet ser så bra ut at jeg ikke vil prøve det for tidlig. :)
<Malin> hjd: ja, men det er desverre ikke spesielt ferdig :( ser forøvrig ut som de har brukt nesten samme grafikkmotor som i age of empires3
<hjd> håper også de får fikset de problemene som blokker det fra å bli pakket i Debian/Ubuntu
<Malin> altså grafikken er awesome der, men utrolig begrenset der hva som går
<Malin> ja
<Malin> det virker enda veldig uferdig
<Malin> rart med tanke på at prosjektet startet i 2001 eller 2002?
<hjd> tja, det regnes vel enda som alpa?
<hjd> *alpha / alfa
<Malin> hjd: skulle tro det
<Malin> kanskje litt trist at det er så uferdig etter så mange år, men ideen er genial, det ser i allle fall ikke ut som de har lempet på noe i forhold til grafikk. Nice å se open source med så god grafikk synte sjeg i alle fall :)
<hjd> Jepp, grafikken er veldig imponerende til å være friprog, siden det vanligvis er et av områdene hvor det ehm mangler litt.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Motoren der vil antakelig kunne brukes til å lage mange andre spill.
<jo-erlend> det er jo gjerne sånn at ting ser ut til å gå sakte fremover fordi man jobber med ting under panseret også plutselig er det ferdig.
<Malin> jo-erlend: ja, det er sant, men er visst en del gameplay-saker som ikke virker enda
<Malin> så det fungerer mest som proof of concept nå
<Malin> og ja, jeg tror det kan komme mye andre spill med samme motor
<hjd> det er også glest (og forsåvidt megaglest som er en nyere versjon med flere faksjoner). Det blir litt feil å kalle det lignende Age of Empires kanskje, men det har noen likheter. Glest er selvfølgelig tilgjengelig i Ubuntu :)
<Malin> Glest?
<Malin> ikke samme so o a d=
<Malin> ?
<Malin> er vel i samme gata, men grafikken der så ikke helt ideel ut :)
<Malin> kan godt tenkes det er bra gameplay og sånt men
<hjd> jeg spilte det litt. Som du sa er ikke grafikken helt super, men det var rimelig gøy.
<hjd> Malin: nei, helt avhenging av 0 ad.
<Malin> ja, googlet litt og så det jo nå :)
<Malin> ah :D
<jo-erlend> Tipper jeg skal spille litt Wesnoth :)
<hjd> Wesnoth :)
<Malin> wesnoth <3
<Malin> hjd: når jeg trykker super + menu+Fx så får jeg bare opp docken til venstre :( snufse
<hjd> Malin: jeg tenkte mer på at det ikke helt virker som en god eller lett måte å holde hendene sine på. :)
<hjd> (ikke det at jeg har noe bedre forslag da :P )
<Malin> hjd: det er et poeng. Jeg foretrekker egentlig snarveier der jeg kan bruke en hånd på keyboardet
<Malin> en annen fordel med det, er hva med folk med bevegelseshemming og sånt
<hjd> nemlig :)
<Malin> og ofte jobber jeg med maskina slik at det er lettere å bruke tastekomboer som lar seg gjøre med en hånd, de jeg oftest bruker også
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-12
<Mathias> RoyK: aldri!
<RoyK> morgen
<Mathias> mrn flkns
<RoyK> mrn
<malin> hm.. sjokoladefritert pinnekjøtt? Det var litt av en variant
<villy> høyres fantastisk ut
 * RoyK har booka tur til paris onsdag-søndag :D
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> kan jeg snike meg med i bagasjen?
<RoyK> hihi
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-13
<Kagee> http://i.imgur.com/nLfBY.png
<Kagee> Er dette noe Libre har kopiert fra noen andre eller en first?
<Atluxity> jeg mener å ha sett det på noe eple-produkter
<RoyK> Kagee: får den der om jeg taster ctrl+pil ned på OS X 10.7.x, uansett hvilket program...
<Kagee> TIL
<Kagee> RoyK: hmm, jeg tror kanskje du misforstår ...
<Kagee> RoyK: dette er Libreoffice Impress i fullskjerm på begge skjermer
<RoyK> åh...
<Kagee> får ikke screenshottet nå, men du kan også vise neste slide, gjeldene slide, og slidenotater på biskjermen
<Kagee> v. nice.
<RoyK> http://www.forskning.no/artikler/2012/november/339137 <-- overraskende...
<malin> merker det er stor motstand mot wikipedia spesielt blant folk innen humanistiske fag osv
<RoyK> nå er det vel mye innen humanistiske fag som skaper debatt mellom fagfolk, og da blir "sannheter" framlagt av wikipedia og andre ganske vanskelig
<malin> ja
<malin> tror det
<malin> men hva er egentlig sannheten der
<malin> for meg virker det som det finnes en sannhet pr. person som er innnenfor de fagfeltene
<RoyK> mhm
<malin> og mange sier de tilhører en eller annen retning :S
<malin> sånt skjønner jeg ikke
<malin> liksom. åja, jeg tilhører den retningen der jeg, så jeg tror sånn og sånn
<malin> jaha. så personen styres da av hvilken retning vedkommene ønsker å identifesere seg med, mer enn hva som virker fonutig eller noe da?
<RoyK> blir vel litt som å skrive om religion ;)
<RoyK> så oppstår sånne ting som http://www.conservapedia.com/
<malin> :)
<malin> ja, fin sammenligning med religion
<RoyK> hm... http://www.yr.no/stad/Frankrike/%C3%8Ele-de-France/Paris/langtidsvarsel.html <-- litt kjølig
<villy> friskt :)
<RoyK> hadde håpa på litt bedre vær...
<villy> noke som http://www.yr.no/sted/De_forente_arabiske_emirater/Dubai/Dubai/langtidsvarsel.html
<RoyK> kanskje litt i overkant
<Mathias> sap?
<malin> http://www.idg.no/computerworld/article259803.ece
<malin> ikke Ubuntu de kjører, men de er i alle fall over på noe linux-distro av et eller annet slag :)
<RoyK> sikkert rødhette
<malin> ja
<malin> eller ulven
<RoyK> står ikke noe om distro noe sted, så langt jeg kan se - ikke på http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Stock_Exchange heller
<malin> er en i kommentarfeletet som sier noe, men ingen kilder så
<Mathias> hvor mye får jeg hvis jeg konverterer ikt-avdelinga hos kommunen til ubuntu? :p
<blaamann> SUSE på LSE http://www.novell.com/news/press/2011/2/novell-delivers-linux-server-system-to-london-stock-exchange.html
<blaamann> Flere som velger SUSE fordi de vet da at pengene drypper på Microsoft også.
<blaamann> (i min og din verden kalles dette beskyttelsespenger)
<RoyK> blaamann: referanser til den påstanden der?
<blaamann> Hvilken påstand?
<RoyK> om at flere velger suse for at penger skal dryppe på microsoft
<blaamann> RoyK: Dette gjelder bedriftskunder og ikke privatpersoner.
<RoyK> ja, men en referanse hadde vært fint å få
<blaamann> Spør Novell om bruk av SUSE kan gi deg (en tenkt STOR bedrift) problemer med IP til andre selskap. Novell vil svare "Nei, dette har vi fikset. Vi har en avtale med MicroSoft".
<RoyK> tja - det er rimelig safe å kjøre redhat, ellers hadde det nok ikke vært verdens største kommersielle linux-aktør
<blaamann> Enig.
<blaamann> Men det er situasjoner der Novell kan si at de har avtale med MS og det er det som skal til for et salg.
<RoyK> og så vidt jeg vet, har ikke mikkesoft noe IP i linux-distroer, i hvert fall ikke noe som kan gjelde i europa
<RoyK> du kommer med påstander her, men ikke referanser...
<blaamann> Ok, da får eg si "så vidt jeg vet" da :-)
<blaamann> Se bort i fra alle mine ville påstander om at Novell har avtale med Microsof,t eller at Microsoft mener de har IP i GNU/Linux. Og at enkelte bedrifter er mer mottakelig for GNU/Linux når de vet de er sikra med en indirekte avtale med Microsoft.
<RoyK> hvorfor er da redhat så mye større enn suse?
<RoyK> dvs, mulig suse er større i US, vet ikke...
<RoyK> men her til lands, er i hvert fall suse ganske lite brukt
<RoyK> i UH-sektoren, hvor jeg jobber, er det stort sett redhat, debian og ubuntu, varierende med hva folk liker
<RoyK> uio kjører mye debian, meteorologisk har bytta til ubuntu på stort sett alt, i hioa går det stort sett på redhat/centos
<blaamann> alt det der synes eg er bra
 * blaamann middag
<malin> Mathias: du får vel ordføeren på nakken?
<malin> *ordføreren
<Mathias> :s
<malin> :p
<RoyK> ser ut som om det er en fotokonferanse i paris i helga ;)
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-14
<RoyK> mrgn
 * RoyK += 0xc0ffee
<blaamann> RoyK: Hva var det du skulle i Paris? Konferanse eller lignende?
<RoyK> mhm - http://www.dellstorageforum.com/
<blaamann> Blir sikkert bra. Mye bra mat i Frankrike.
<RoyK> har ikke vært i paris på mange år, bort sett fra gjennomreise...
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-15
<xt> python -c "from PythonMagick import Image; Image('DSC_0367.JPG').resize('640x480').write('/tmp/test.jpg')"
<xt> [1]    29528 segmentation fault (core dumped)  python -c
<xt> forbainna ubuntu!
<xt> Noen lag en bug report
<RoyK> xt: så så
<RoyK> xt: du kan jo lage en sjøl ;)
<xt> ork.
<xt> sutre på mirk er gøyare
<Mathias> mirsjk?!
<Mathias> :p
<geirha> xt: hehe, jeg kan ikke huske sist det gikk an å kjøre python -c 'help("modules foo")'  uten at python krasjer eller rare ting skjer
<xt> geirha: har ingenting med -c å gjere
<xt> ein bildeprosesseringsdaemon i python som kræsja på ubuntu quantal
<geirha> Samme problemet. DÃ¥rlig skrevne python-moduler
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-16
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Hvis jeg ikke får beskjed om en ny kontakt, så overtar jeg. Men da blir det annerledes. Jeg vil ikke være med på at Ubuntu Norge bare er et navn. Det er dere som bestemmer, men dere må gjøre det fort, for vi kan ikke ha det sånn.
<Atluxity> jo-erlend :)
<sigurdga> jo-erlend: fint at du har lyst til å komme tilbake
<sigurdga> men jeg tror noe av problemet er at du forsvant uten å si hva noen trengte for å tette hullene
<sigurdga> selvfølgelig kunne de som kjenner deg best ha prøvd å lirke ut den infoen på en hyggelig måte
<sigurdga> men det ser rart ut
<sigurdga> selv om jeg setter pris på at du vil overta igjen, håper jeg det er en motkandidat
<sigurdga> og hvis noen egentlig tror de innehar dette vervet per i dag, så likner dette nesten på et kupp
<sigurdga> men alt er jo så uvisst
<Atluxity> nå har ikke jeg noen side her, og sier ikke at noen tar feil eller har rett, men jeg tenker kanskje at det først og fremst må være en som trer frem og vil vurdere å ta over før man går ut med hva som trengs for å tette hullene
<Atluxity> det er et ansvar som ligger litt på samfundet her, å finne en som vil lede
<Atluxity> Jeg føler meg litt mer som en observatør, jeg har mer enn nok med NUUG, men jeg vil gjerne se at Ubuntu Norge vokser og trives.
<Kagee> what Atluxity said ^
<Kagee> Men ethvert gjørokrati trenger trenger ledere som er "over gjennomsnittet interesert" for å overleve
 * Kagee mumler noe om at HIGLUG ikke har hatt et møte på 1-2 år
<Atluxity> *poke malin*
<malin> hei Atluxity
<malin> jeg sa vel at jeg kunne overta etter jo-erlend, men sa hele tiden at det er begrenset hva jeg orker, noe som også har vist seg :) Jeg syntes jo-erlend skal overta om han vil. Han har tid, og brenner for dette. I realiteten har vi vært uten kontaktperson da jo-erlend forsvant ut, og nå er han tilbake :)
<Atluxity> Man kan aldri gjøre alle fornøyde hele tiden, uansett
<malin> sant, men jeg vil at jo-erlend overtar, evt noen andre enn meg.
<RoyK> morgen
<RoyK> eller.no
<RoyK> dag
<Kagee> formiddag.
<RoyK> ettermiddag, faktisk ;)
<RoyK> Dell har en søt liten sak der man stapper inn ei diskhylle i et bladsenter - type - i stedet for å plassere to server-blad der, så får man plass til 14 2,5"-disker som SAN
<sigurdga> malin: bra, da ser det i alle fall ut som dere er enige
<sigurdga> da får sånne byråkratnisser som meg bare stille oss bak og være enige vi også
 * sigurdga gleder seg til et mer aktivt lederskap
<malin> :)
<Mathias> mulig man bestiller seg nyttårs-sigar snart :p
 * RoyK klår på store lagringsløsninger
 * Mathias klår på malin
<malin> hm, er jeg ikke op her mer?
<geirha> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-no list
<Malin> ah,
<geirha> Malin_ er visst registrert der i stedet for malin
<Malin> aha, det som er problemet
<Malin_> hm, nei, får ikke gjort meg op enda
<geirha> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-no
<Malin_> ah der ja
<geirha> du trenger ikke endre nick. Det er hva du er innlogget med hos nickserv som teller.
<malin> ok, da brukte jeg nok feil kommando for å få op
<malin> ja, der ja, det er sånn det er. så trenger ikke endre nicket nei. da virker det jo. jeg skrev nemlig bare /op malin men skjønner jo nå hvorfor det ikke går....
<Kagee> aha, så det er faktisk noen som har op på denne kanalen
<malin> Kagee: ja
<malin> men tja, jeg liker at det som det er jeg, at det er noe som man vanligvisikke trenger
<Kagee> mindre "kan jeg få op"-spam også
<malin> ja
<carestad> hm
<carestad> hvordan kan man gjøre dns-oppslag med fsockopen() i php?
<carestad> lurer på hvordan man spesifiserer record-type og domene i oppslaget i så fall
<Kagee> http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/file/1908.html slik ?
<carestad> Kagee: ja, noe sånt, men den der er litt for mye for meg
<carestad> skal bare støtte oppslag mot A-records
<carestad> vil ha det enklest mulig
<Kagee> les kodefilen så burde det stå der :)
<Mathias> haha <3
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-17
<malin> Mathias: pass på du nå
 * Mathias klår IKKE på malin
<malin> bra.....
<Mathias> :p
<malin> dumt med sextrakasering på kanalen her
 * Kagee tror malin skal være glad for at hun ikke er på noen av kanalene han henger på
<Kagee> Vet noen om en måte å kjøre et program når ip-adressen på et interface endrer seg?
<Kagee> Enten dhcp, eller når den midlertidige ipv6-adressen endres.
<Kagee> Jeg vil ikke polle.
<geirha> det er noen ifup/ifdown-skript som kjøres. Usikker på om de kjøres når kun ipadressa endrer seg dog
<geirha> /etc/network/
<geirha> mulig network-manager har noen hooks også
<geirha> Jepp, man NetworkManager
<Kagee> tror jeg fant noe
<Kagee> http://www.spinics.net/lists/newbies/msg31033.html
<geirha> Ah, du vil skrive i C?
<geirha> Jeg ville sjekket APIet til NetworkManager. Sikkert enklere å bruke hvis den har noe slikt
<Kagee> geirha: VEL, NEI, SKAL KJØRE ET PERL-SCRIPT PÅ IPCHANGE. SÅ KUNNE EGENTLIG KJØRT I HVA JEG VILLE.
<Kagee> OPSCAPS.
<Kagee> jeg skulle gjerne hatt noe som lignet på inotify :/
<malin> Kagee: :p
<xt> Kagee: bare finn ut kva kommando networkmanager bruker for å bytte IP-adresse
<xt> og så lager du eit perl-skript som heiter det
<xt> så har du full kontroll :)
<Kagee> hvA?
<xt> om det er "dhclient" feks, så 'mv dhclient dhclient.orig', og så lager du perl skript som heiter dhclient
<xt> så sjekker du IP-adresse før og etter skriptet kjører
<xt> hehe
<Kagee> hmmm
<geirha> Jeg hadde bare lagd et dispatch-script.
<geirha> det står at den vil kjøre skript ved endring av lease
<Kagee> teller endring av temp. ipv6 som en leaseendring ?
<geirha> Vet ikke. Gjør en test?
<Kagee> i will
<Kagee> skal vi se, scriptet opprettet en feil klokken 1548 ..
<Kagee> *fil ..
<_1Leet100mLamers> what up
<_1Leet100mLamers> Noe julestemning her? http://paradoxuncreated.com/Blog/wordpress/?p=4975
#ubuntu-no 2012-11-18
<IvarB> o/
<IvarB> 1~
<winb> lol topic
<winb> Jeg får ofte opp en dialogboks som sier meg at plymouthd har krasjet. Noen som kjenner til dette?
 * blaamann trenger en SATA kabel
 * Kagee mailer blaamann en satakabel
 * Mathias sender en i p0sten
<blaamann> :-)
<blaamann> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=115475 noe sånt
<blaamann> La først merke til topic nå. Kan noen endre det til noe mer forklarende?
<RoyK> 75 spenn for en satakabel, ja... koster vel minst 75 øre å produsere
<Mathias> haha :P
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pack-Lot-18-SATA-Right-Angle-to-Straight-DATA-HDD-Hard-Drive-Cable-C-619-2PK-/350646337207?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item51a4267eb7
<RoyK> eller http://www.ebay.com/itm/6pcs-17-Red-High-Speed-Sata-Data-Cable-Straight-to-Right-For-PC-New-/300756132343?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item46067661f7
<RoyK> høy frakt på den siste, men
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHOLESALE-LOT-10x-Right-Angle-SATA-II-Serial-ATA-Data-Cable-Lead-w-Clip-/190668661207?pt=US_Drive_Cables_dapters&hash=item2c64bce1d7 <-- så har du ei stund? ;)
<RoyK> de siste der er visst med "clip" dvs lås også
<RoyK> kjekt
<blaamann> RoyK: For seint. Bank ID appletten har allerede vært på skjermen min :-)
<blaamann> ...neste gang.
<RoyK> greit å bare bunkre opp litt sånt
<RoyK> fra ebay
<RoyK> siden det koster nada, men tar litt tid med frakta
<jo-erlend> hvem er det som kjøper sata-kabler?
<blaamann> Kan ikke lage selv så må dermed kjøpe :-)
<jo-erlend> blaamann, kan få av meg hvis du trenger.
<jo-erlend> eller måtte du ha en ekstra lang en?
<blaamann> Nei, helt vanlig. Leita lenge og var sikker på at det måtta da ligge noen et eller annet sted, men endte opp med å bestille fra komplett. Men takk for tilbudet!
<jo-erlend> 75 kroner for en sata-kabel er jo grotesk. Heh, men under prisen står det at du også kan velge å kjøpe den for 918 kroner :>
<RoyK> mhm - avbetaling er fint - blir 76,50 i måneden :D
<jo-erlend> Jeg kastet omtrent en kilo med sånne kabler for en stund siden. Bare tok vare på ti-femten stykker så jeg slapp å angre senere. Pleier jo å følge med en hel drøss når man kjøper hovedkort.
<jo-erlend> og jeg er veldig flink til å ikke kaste datagreier. :)
<RoyK> 10-15 SATA-kabler holder jo ei stund...
<jo-erlend> det var det jeg også tenkte.
<RoyK> tok med meg noen fra gamlejobben for å ha litt å gå på
<RoyK> var kjekt da jeg bygde opp hjemmeserveren
<RoyK> nå kaster vi jo pc-er jevnt, så da er det greit å plukke med seg av og til
<jo-erlend> det er jo kjempefint. Jeg har kannibalisert ganske mange sånne maskiner som var ment for dynga.
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg lurer på om jeg kan rive istykker et USB-tastatur og bruke lysbrytere til å lage et sett med fotpedaler. Burde ikke være noe i veien for det? Kunne være nyttig i ganske mange sammenhenger.
<IvarB> hva foregår her for tiden da?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: eh - hva skal du lage?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, pedalsett så jeg kan gjøre ting med føttene.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: noe sånt som dette? http://www.instructables.com/id/Hacking-a-USB-Keyboard/
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> feil charset
<IvarB> der ja
<jo-erlend> RoyK, noe sånt ja. :) Men spørsmålet er hvordan det funker å bruke flere tastaturer samtidig?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: ellers bør det være mulig med en arduino http://code.rancidbacon.com/ProjectLogArduinoUSB :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja.. Det ville vel være enklere å gjøre det konfigurerbart.
<RoyK> mhm - da kan du jo egentlig gjøre alt...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: om du har flere tastaturer kobla til, så tar den input fra alle
<RoyK> er jo bare å prøve å koble på flere tastaturer, så ser du raskt hvordan det funker...
<jo-erlend> ja, bortsett fra at jeg bare har ett tastatur her. :>
<RoyK> har du laptop?
<RoyK> det interne tastaturet i en laptop er jo normalt kobla opp med usb det også
<jo-erlend> ja, men dette tastaturet er ps/2. :)
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> litt vanskelig å få dytta den pluggen inn i en usb-åpning :P
<jo-erlend> nja. Jeg har hammer. Men jeg tror ikke at det virker.
<RoyK> kanskje greit å ikke prøve :P
<IvarB> du har en hammer, men ikke et usb tastatur liggende? hmmm
<IvarB> feil bransje? :P
<jo-erlend> hehe
<IvarB> kan man skifte brukernavn og bytte home-dir på en maskin, selv om man er logget inn?
<RoyK> IvarB: bare å endre /etc/passwd og navnet på hjemmekatalogen, men du må logge ut og inn igjen for at det skal synes
<jo-erlend> det kommer vel litt an på hva du mener. Å bytte brukernavn kan ofte være litt problematisk. Å bytte hjemmemappe er vel stort sett bare snakk om å endre en miljøvariabel. Det spiller ingen rolle om du for eksempel er logget inn via ssh, men du må vel logge inn på nytt i et skrivebordsmiljø for at det skal ha noen effekt. Jeg har aldri prøvd, men såvidt jeg kan forstå skulle det ikke være noe problem ellers.
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> IvarB: kanskje bedre å sette et passord på root-brukeren og logge inn med den direkte sånn at du kommer inn igjen om du gjør noe feil
<IvarB> men beste praksis er da å gjøre det fra maskinen det gjelder, FØR login?
<jo-erlend> eller bare lage en midlertidig bruker å gjøre den til sudoer?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tror ikke det skal være problematisk å bytte brukernavn - det er jo UID som brukes overalt ellers (med mindre X gjør noe rart der)
<RoyK> jo-erlend: lettere å bare sette et passord på root
<RoyK> så kan du logge inn direkte med den
<IvarB> Har forøvrig byttet til xubuntu nå...
<IvarB> ble lei av Unity
<IvarB> brb
<IvarB> 16" laptop med 1920x1080 oppløsning er egentlig bare slitsomt
<RoyK> tung?
<IvarB> det også
<RoyK> mye veier den?
<IvarB> Det husker jeg ikke.
<RoyK> har en 17" macbook pro - den veier vel 3,2kg eller kanskje litt mindre
<IvarB> Gammeldags laptop med vanlig HDD og cd-wroom
<RoyK> ikke så mye så lenge den er på ryggen
<IvarB> denne veier vel rett over 4kg tenker jeg
<RoyK> snurredisk er bare dumt...
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> og den blir veldig varm...
<RoyK> ballegrill er ikke noe stas...
<IvarB> har en laptop-støtte heldigvis
<RoyK> denne mac-en går stort sett aldri varm, eller skrur på vifta, med mindre jeg gjør noe så dumt som å kjøre "port upgrade outdated" ;)
<RoyK> nå suser det litt her...
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> men å bruke snurredisker til annet enn masselagring er ikke noe jeg vil anbefale...
<blaamann> Kan vi endre topic? Mitt forslag  http://dpaste.org/ZySTU/
<blaamann> Vennligst sjekk og kom med endringsforslag til mitt forslag da jeg synes at vi bør ASAP endre dagens topic ^
<blaamann> RoyK jo-erlend mfl ^
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Besøk oss gjerne på ubuntu.no (brukerregistrering er for tiden delvis stengt) || VIKTIG: Vi trenger en kontaktperson for Ubuntu Norge. jo-erlend kan gjenoppta dette arbeidet, men hvis andre ønsker å ta på seg denne oppgaven les https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-no/2012-Novembe
<jo-erlend> den er for lang.
<blaamann> Da må vi korte ned.
<blaamann> Ta vekk "(brukerregistrering er for tiden delvis stengt)"
<RoyK> vi må få ubuntu.no på nett igjen
<RoyK> det som er der nå er ikke bra
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Besøk oss gjerne på ubuntu.no || VIKTIG: Vi trenger en kontaktperson for Ubuntu Norge. jo-erlend kan gjenoppta dette arbeidet, men hvis andre ønsker å ta på seg denne oppgaven les https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-no/2012-November/000625.html
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ikke i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> det er i det hele tatt ganske mye som ikke er helt bra.
<RoyK> jeg kan sette opp noe selv om det er behov for det, men har ikke tid til å fylle det med innhold
<RoyK> en wp-blogg er jo grei, men vi trenger skribenter
<jo-erlend> mhm
<RoyK> og forum - har det vært noe mer prat om å få plass på ubuntu.org?
<jo-erlend> aner ikke. Jeg har ikke hatt tid til å sette meg inn i disse tingene enda.
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-13
<winb> Jeg sliter med å f spilt av denne live streamingen http://chennai2013.fide.com/anand-carlsen-video-with-commentary/
<winb> Den streamer i 5 sekunder så står den bare å bufrer/loader
<winb> Gjelder både chromium-browser og firefox-browser
<winb> Noen som kansje vet?
<blaamann1> Streamer fint her i Chrome.
<Malinux> så gøy. Huayra har vært innom i dag :) ser jeg
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-14
<Malinux> Jeg trenger en ny router ganske snart. Bør jeg gå for dualband, eller er det ikke vits? Er f.eks. denne rask nok til å spille av video i hd-kvalitet via trådløst uten lagging? http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=580427
<IvarB> vil du ha en skikkelig bra router? ikke noe sånt ferdig-bundlet windows-friendly greier?
<IvarB> Malinux: http://www.roc-noc.com/
<Malinux> stemmer
<Malinux> oi, man kan bygge sin egen router?! kult
<IvarB> mhm :)
<IvarB> eller switch...
<IvarB> eller wlan-accesspoint ;)
<Malinux> jeg trenger å lage en router
<Malinux> vil ha trådløst med sånn n-hastighet
<Malinux> også minst 4 porter
<IvarB> og bare inne-radio?
<IvarB> bør kanskje ha minst 2 radioer
<IvarB> en for n-hastighet og en for lavere
<IvarB> og... kanskje en radio for gjeste-brukere med eget nettverk? :P
<Malinux> tihi, det kunne vært fett ja :)
<Malinux> hva trenger jeg?
<IvarB> du må nesten sette deg litt inn i de forskjellige radioene osv
<IvarB> det er mange kombinasjons-muligheter der
<IvarB> inne/ute radioer osv
<IvarB> hvor kraftige de er etc
<Malinux> ja, men først og fremst, jeg finner ikke et kort med både mange tp-porter + trådøst :S
<Malinux> ja
<IvarB> http://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/routerboard/rb493-complete.html
<Malinux> men har den også trådløst?!
<IvarB> du velger mini-pci kort
<Malinux> for svingende, det står jo der ja... :)
<IvarB> feks One R2n 2.4GHz
<IvarB> da får du kun n
<Malinux> ja, jeg får finne en med 2 radioer ser jeg
<IvarB> http://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/minipci/radio/R52Hn.html
<IvarB> 2 sånne radioer feks
<IvarB> http://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/routerboard/rb493g-complete.html
<IvarB> flest valgmuligheter
<Malinux> så om jeg har i to trådløskort, så kan jeg kanskje kombinere de for enda høyere fart?
<IvarB> muligens
<Malinux> shit, den kan ha tre kort ?!
<Malinux> jezus
<IvarB> :)
<Malinux> men tja, det er jo så mange forskjellige antenner å velge i også
<Malinux> også spør jeg meg selv. Trenger jeg tre kort :)
<IvarB> kjøp 2 nå
<IvarB> så kan du utvide senere evt.?
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> kan jo ha 2 antenner pr. radio også
<Malinux> så totalt 6 til sammen
<Malinux> holder nok lenge med to foreløpig ja
<IvarB> http://www.roc-noc.com/antennas/indoor/
<Malinux> men aner ikke forskjellen på antennene der. pigtail?
<IvarB> se på den siden
<Malinux> ah, lønner seg å lese litt ser jeg
<IvarB> pigtail = liten antennekabel
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> men antenna er en sånn der man bøyer til og sånt?
<IvarB> du må bare ha noe som passer til den radioen du skal ha
<Malinux> mhm
<IvarB> bøyer?
<Malinux> ja?
<Malinux> selve antenne-dingsen man skrur inn i routeren
<Malinux> kan ikke den bøyes?
<IvarB> jo de fleste kan vel det
<Malinux> er jo et sånt ledd her? http://www.roc-noc.com/roc-noc/antenna/indoor/omni/2ghz/7dbi/RPSMA.html
<Malinux> ja
<IvarB> men se på hvilken connector du skal ha
<IvarB> og hvilket frekvensbånd du trenger den til
<Malinux> ser at det finnes antenner som støtter fra 2.4 til 5ghz
<Malinux> så kanskje to sånne da, eller er det bedre å ha en antenne for 2.4 og 3en for 5?
<IvarB> aner ikke :)
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> men vil det være nok med ett kort egentlig?
<IvarB> om du vet at alle dingsene dine kan bruke det frekvensbåndet, ja
<IvarB> dvs. om du har et radiokort som støtter flere standarder
<IvarB> så vil alle maskiner tilkoblet droppe til den som alle dingsene støtter
<IvarB> feks du kan ha en laptop på wlan-n
<IvarB> men om mobilen din kobler til og kun støtter g
<IvarB> så vil både laptop og mobil kun bruke g
<Malinux> det virker jo fornuftig ja :)
<Malinux> tror det holder for meg med denne egentlig jeg : http://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/routerboard/rb493-complete.html
<Malinux> også har jeg i et kort som støtter 2.4 + 5 og a til n
<Malinux> dette kortet: http://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/minipci/radio/R52Hn.html
<IvarB> ser greit ut ja
<Malinux> med dette kortet også støtter den to antenner ser jeg :)
<Malinux> tror det holder enn så lenge for min del egentlig :)
<Malinux> blir ca 1500 + + ser jeg for meg
<Malinux> toll, mva og tja
<IvarB> mhm :)
<Malinux> så blir jo ikke billig :p
<Malinux> men 2500 for router
<Malinux> beregnet tollen
<Malinux> kanskje lurt med gigabit-porter?
<IvarB> på switchen, ja
<Malinux> mhm, ser at de stopper på 100
<IvarB> har du mer enn 100mbit der du bor da?
<IvarB> internett altså
<Malinux> med mindre jeg går for denne da:
<Malinux> satan, ting hang seg litt her.. transcoder video
<Malinux> hm, får ikke høyreklikket
<Malinux> men tja, nei,
<IvarB> hehe
<Malinux> ikke foreløpig
<Malinux> men kan vel være greit med gigabit internt?
<Malinux> http://www.roc-noc.com/mikrotik/routerboard/rb493g-complete.html
<IvarB> heh joa
<Malinux> men 100 gir jo 12 megabyte pr sekund, og det er kanskje mer enn nok?
<IvarB> som switch?
<IvarB> nei...
<IvarB> hehe
<Malinux> altså de switcheene som gjerne erp å routerene
<IvarB> ja men har du noen andre switcher da?
<IvarB> som du kan koble sammen pc'er osv
<IvarB> med
<IvarB> ...
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> regner vel med at det meste kommer til å gå trådløst, om det er mulig å koble en raspberry pi til nettverket trådløst uten at ting hakker
<IvarB> ok
<Malinux> så om 100 er nok da, så er det jo ikke så farlig :)
<Malinux> jeg får tenke litt på det i alle fall, hva jeg gjør :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-15
<blaamann1> God morgen
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> herregud så kjedelig det er å vente
<blaamann_b570> Sjakk eller noe som er bestilt?
<Mathias> venter på svar fra lege
<blaamann_b570> Håper på et godt svar da Mathias.
<Mathias> jeg og
<blaamann_b570> Har brukt KDE i over en måned i strekk nå. Det er ny personlig rekord!
<IvarB> frivillig?
<blaamann_b570> Jepp
<Malinux> så kde 4.X har blitt ganske greit?
<Malinux> jeg har brukt kde3.5.X og kde 4.X før
<blaamann_b570> Ja, til min bruk er det et bra valg.
<blaamann_b570> Bruker aktiviteter også.
<Malinux> men er det noe som er ca like raskt som unity der? tenker på dash
<Malinux> og HUD og sånt? eller må jeg selv klikke på alle menyer?
<Malinux> i programmene
<blaamann_b570> Ingen HUD i Kubuntu (Mint KDE har vist en versjon av HUD).
<IvarB> HUD=
<IvarB> ?
<IvarB> FAEN ta =
<Malinux> caps lock?
<Malinux> Head Up Display
<Malinux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<IvarB> åh.. den ja
<IvarB> hehe
<Malinux> oh yeah :)
<hans_henrik> kan noen pinge 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 ?
<hans_henrik> både 8.8.8.8 å 8.8.4.4 er nede hos meg, begge er google dns :s
<Kagee> svarer helt fint fra london
<Kagee> og oslo
<Kagee> og gjøvik :)
<hans_henrik> .. svarer ikke fra nextgentel & svelvik
<hans_henrik> takk
<IvarB> svelgvik
<hans_henrik>  3  90.149.86.203  reports: Destination host unreachable.
<hans_henrik> (tracert)
<hans_henrik> umm... noen som vet om en dns server jeg kan bruke midlertidig?      fex, opendns eller hva som helst
<IvarB> 208.67.222.222
<IvarB> 208.67.220.220
<IvarB> opendns
<IvarB>  
<hans_henrik> ahh ok, nå tror jeg det er en firewall som har klikket
<hans_henrik> (both opendns and googledns r unreachable, and its only me);
#ubuntu-no 2013-11-17
<sayo63> +Hei hvordan oppdatere fra 12.04 til  13.10
<blaamann> Usikker på om du kan oppgradere direkte eller om du må oppgradere først til 12.10, 13.04 og deretter 13.10.
<geirha> Likså greit å vente til 14.04, da kan du oppgradere direkte fra 12.04 til 14.04
<blaamann> 12.04 er en versjon som støttes over flere år og mange velger å vente med å oppgradere til 14.04 kommer.
<sayo63> ok
<sayo63> takk for svar
<sayo63> da venter jeg :)
<blaamann> Her er en grei guide hvis du alikavel vil oppgradere http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin-to-12.10-quantal-quetzal-desktop-and-server
<blaamann> Men husk å ta backup av alt du vil ta vare på først.
<sayo63> takk
<blaamann> Hvis du velger å forstsette med 12.04 er det også viktig å holde denne versjonen oppdatert (dvs installere de oppdateringer systemet finner for deg).
<sayo63> ja  men har fått feil mld på update, og etter det vil den ikke oppdatere
<blaamann> Kan du poste feilmeldinga her http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<sayo63> ja
<winb> 12.04 er vel mer stabilt og har bedre kvalitet
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-11
<skandix_> morn
<malinux> Aeyoun: hm, er problemer med opera-developer når jeg skal google ting f.eks. fra adressefeltet. SKjer liksom ikke noe før jeg evt. trykker enter mange ganger først
<Aeyoun> Det høres veldig kostbart ut.
<Aeyoun> malinux: er du sikker på at fokus er i adressefeltet?
<RoyK> sliter på tastaturet
<malinux> Aeyoun: ja, jeg får skrevet inn det jeg skal i adressefeltet, men når jeg trykker enter så skjer det nada
<Aeyoun> malinux: Jeg aner ikke hvordan man feilsøker sånt på Linux. Kan du poste noe her, så skal jeg få noen til å se på det i morgen. https://forums.opera.com/categories/en-opera-for-nix
<malinux> det kan jeg. det andre problemet er at ofte når jeg åpner linker i f.eks. irc og vil åpne de i opera, så kommer jeg til about:blank
<malinux> mens noen ganger virker det
<malinux> mulig det er noe autocomplete som ikke funker der også. for skriver jeg db.no, så skjer det heller ikke noe, skriver jeg www.db.no, så kommer den med en gang
<malinux> eller, tja det gjorde den visst ikke like vel
<Aeyoun> malinux: Skjer det samme i et privat vindu? hvilket desktop environment? og versjoner? Skriv noe i forumet.
<malinux> har skrevet i forumet, men jeg har jo glemt å ta med at jeg kjører Ubuntu. skal rette opp litt :)
<malinux> nei, det samme skjer ikke i priavte window ser jeg
<Aeyoun> malinux: Sjekk opera://extensions, kanskje.
<Aeyoun> Noe snuskete der, kanskje?
<malinux> jeg kan sjekke der :)
<malinux> kan jo deaktivere en og en og teste :)
<malinux> hm deaktiverte adblock plus og volla
<malinux> merkelig
<RoyK> snuskeopera?
<malinux> mulig. tja, det kan se ut som at adblock er synderen, men skal teste litt og se nå
<malinux> hm, nei
<malinux> nå fikk jeg ikke åpnet link
<malinux> så nei
<malinux> og nå funka ikke googling llike vel, men vikret etter jeg restartet leseren og deaktiverte adblock
<Aeyoun> malinux: Fikset det addressebar problemene?
<malinux> kan jo lure på hva jeg surrer med når jeg får så mye rare problemer
<malinux> Aeyoun: nei, det gjorde ikke det likevel, bare i starten
<malinux> så da er det nok ikke noen sammenheng
<Aeyoun> malinux: … :-) Alles problemer er unike. Folk tenker ikke på hvor mye det er som gjør maskinene deres unike. (Derfor device fingerprinting er så effektivt.)
<Aeyoun> Det høres ut som et fokusproblem, Noe stjeler keypresset.
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Mye snusk i folks nettlesere … .
<malinux> Aeyoun: jau
<malinux> tror jeg skal deaktivere alle extensions og teste, så aktivere en og en og se
<selx> malinux: finnes det ikke en sikkerhetsmodus som deaktiverer alle utvidelser osv?
<malinux> selx: som type private window?
<selx> nja
<malinux> får ikke testet å åpne en link fra irc f.eks. og få den til å åpne seg i private window
<malinux> tror jeg
<malinux> så lettere å bare deaktivere
<selx> åja, men bedre å deaktivere manuelt da
<malinux> nei, skjer det samme nå
<malinux> noen ganger virker det, andre ikke, nå er alt av extensions deaktivert. og det som ikke virker so mdet skal. googling fra adresselinja
<selx> kanskje prøv å avinstallerer opera og slette alt av lokal data som tilhører opera?
<malinux> det kan jo være en "løsning" :)
 * Aeyoun hører på http://youarenotsosmart.com/2014/11/10/yanss-podcast-036-why-we-are-unaware-that-we-lack-the-skill-to-tell-how-how-unskilled-and-unaware-we-are/
<malinux> når jeg velger åpne linken der, så kommer jeg til: about:blank
<selx> men burde være en annen og bedre løsning
<malinux> selx: enig :)
<Aeyoun> malinux: hvordan kaller du Opera fra andre programmer? Er det alle andre programmer som har problemer med og åpne lenker? eller bare enkelte?
<Aeyoun> malinux: Fungerer `xdg-open http://example.com`?
<malinux> Aeyoun: alle andre. har problemer med irssi og hadde samme problemet fra quassel
<malinux> Aeyoun: den sendte meg til about:blank
<malinux> men fant opera i alle fall :)
<Aeyoun> malinux: gir denne kommandoen dette? http://hastebin.com/ecutigitir.rb
<Aeyoun> Sleng med disse outputtene i forumtråden så folk ser at du ikke bare er gal. :-P
<malinux> så bare lilme inn det fra pastbinen der?
<malinux> eller skrive en og en kommando og ta med outputten?
<malinux> ser at den øverste gir output som matcher resten av pastebinnen
<malinux> så antar jeg skal kjøre den øverste og lime inn den + min ouput? :)
<Aeyoun> Jupp
<malinux> hm, nå klarte jeg å få opp en bookmark-tab jeg ikke skulle ha fremme også. jeg er så noob i dag :p
<malinux> fant ut hvor jeg fjernet den i alle fall :) hehe
 * selx synes malinux er veldig flink :)
<malinux> tja, tjo, takk, men hadde vel vært flinkere om jeg ikke hadde problemer med alt mulig hele tida?!
<malinux> jeg har ikke et alt for godt selvbilde, så det kan jo være noe av årssaken til at jeg ikke syntes jeg er noe flink selv
<selx> Hehe, sant det. Men tenk på at da lærer du noe, så kan du hjelpe andre med problemer som du selv har fått erfare ;)
<malinux> ja :) er vel sånn jeg har lært ett og annet opp igjennom :p
<malinux> jeg lærte veldig mye mer etter overgangen til linux
<selx> samme her ;)
<malinux> og etter jeg startet å henge på denne kanalen i 2009, så ble det ekstra boost
<malinux> selx: goodie :)
<selx> også er det viktig og få høre noen ganger at man er flink også ;) Booster opp litt det
<malinux> selx: ja.. jeg syntes sånt er koselig å høre :)
<selx> ;)
<malinux> problemet er at jeg gjerne ser alt jeg ikke kan...
<malinux> tihi
<selx> Høhø
<malinux> også blir jeg jo litt lett frustrert om jeg står fast
<Aeyoun> malinux: Det podcastet jeg lenket til over her sier blant annet at de som er klar over hva de ikke er flinke og får til er nettopp de som er flinke.
<malinux> Aeyoun: ja, har jo hørt det...
<malinux> men helt seriøst så føler jeg meg som en noob
<malinux> og det står nok ikke i stil med virkeligheten
<malinux> jeg ser den biten også
<selx> malinux: du er ikke alene om det. Synes selv at jeg er skikkelig noob. Men....
<malinux> men kan jo si det som det er. Jeg har riktignok fått bedre selvbilde de siste årene, men nei, det er ikke på topp, og jeg kan jo like gret være ærlig å si det som det er :)
<Aeyoun> malinux: Hm. Kanskje du bare har tatt feil av noob og boob? Er vel det eneste som skiller deg fra ander her inne.
<selx> Aeyoun: Hands up!
<selx> thumb*
<malinux> Aeyoun: haha :)
 * malinux ler
<Aeyoun> selx: Jeg vet ikke om du raner eller roser meg.
<malinux> tja, hvorfor ikkebegge deler? :)
<selx> Aeyoun: Roser deg
 * Aeyoun låser likevel ytterdøra i kveld
<selx> hahahahhaa, skjønte den nå. Tar litt tid i dag :P
<malinux> lurt
<malinux> selx: hehe :)
<malinux> selx: den med raner eller roser?
<malinux> er den veldig intern? :)
<selx> mhm
<malinux> ante meg... ;)
<selx> ;)
<malinux> hm, håper forresten at opera reimplemnterer muligheten til å styre alt fra keyboard :) Det var nice husker jeg
<Aeyoun> Hva er det du ikke får gjort fra keyboardet?
<selx> malinux: hva er egentlig så bra med opera som ikke Chrome eller Firefox har?
<Aeyoun> Er bare en av dere her inne som vet hvor døra mi er; så føler jeg meg trygg. Enn så lenge.
<Aeyoun> selx: meg som ansatt. :-P Bruk Opera og støtt norske arbeidsplasser.
<malinux> selx: tja, hverken chrome eller firfox kan skilte med å være norsk :)
<malinux> Aeyoun: jobber der :) jeg vet ikke hvordan det skjedde, men da jeg skjønte at man ikke var sær om man brukte alternative progammer, så ble jeg operafelst
<selx> malinux: aha. Synd jeg ikke får testet ut Opera idag da :(
<malinux> mitt første møte med opera var med 7.20 på widows xp
<malinux> selx: ah, det er jo leit
<selx> malinux: kan skaffe deg noen billetter til en forestilling i morgen :P
<malinux> men opera etter bytte av motor er litt mangelfull opp mot hva de en gang var, men extensions og sånt kan fikse noe av det :)
<malinux> og tar jo tid å bygge opp igjen en nye en :)
<malinux> selx: sånn så det ut da jeg startet med opera: http://news.mynavi.jp/news/2003/08/29/14.jpg
<malinux> ellers var mitt første møte med en nettleser, mosaic i 1995
<selx> malinux: oi tøfft. Nostalgisk
<selx> Mitt første møte med en nettleser var IE tidlig 1998
<malinux> selx: jau
<malinux> ah
<malinux> jeg har visst brukt netscape også
<malinux> men jeg hadde et veldig bevisst forhold til nettleser den gang
<malinux> så har brukt IE også jeg
<selx> tror jeg har vært borti di fleste nettleserene som fantes rundt 2006. For da fikk jeg min egen data. Stefaren min var lei av at jeg kræsjet husets data hver uke :P
<Aeyoun> "Chrome is still horribly broken on Linux hidpi. Opera Beta on the other hand looks amazing." https://twitter.com/stevenmerrill/status/529394967958269952
<RoyK> [offtopic] Greta Ericson En svensk psykiatrisk sykepleier som var fersk i jobb i Norge, skreiv i en anbefaling vdr en ung gutt at han ville ha godt av å komme ut på landet og "pula med djuren" . Hun blei redda av en overlege som lo så han knapt fikk forklart saken. En annen svenske jeg traff hadde bodd lenge her i landet og hadde vent seg av med å bruke det ordet. Så kom han hjem til familien på ferie og spurte etter nevøen sin. Han fikk til svar at han er bak h
<malinux> selx: hehe :) var noen som ikke var så blid da jeg hadde fjernet 386-mappa i windows 95 eller hvor det var.....
<selx> hahahahha
<Aeyoun> "I really think it's hilarious that Opera are now doing a better job of building Chromium on Linux than Google are"  https://twitter.com/axfelix/status/531343266168721408
<Aeyoun> Some bruker endoresements fra denen uken.
<Aeyoun> Gudd nårsk.
<malinux> ja.. nå var det jo bare det som manglet :D at apt-get update på serveren får meldinger som:
<malinux> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.no.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/contrib/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 128.39.3.170 80]
<malinux> herlig :d
<selx> deiligt
<RoyK> malinux: heh - prøv å bytte til .se.
<selx> eller cdn
<malinux> RoyK: jeg får prøve det... hm, hvor gjorde jeg det cli da? :)
<malinux> selx: ja, en ulykke hender sjeldent alene :)
<RoyK> malinux: /etc/apt/sources.list
<selx> malinux: sant det :P
<malinux> eh, ja, er jo bare å bytte ut no med se :p
<malinux> jeg altså
<selx> malinux: eller bytt ut ftp med cdn
<malinux> selx: kan prøve. men trodde det var et slags eget program man kunne kjøre som kunne se etter nærmeste speil, etc
<malinux> rart å kalle ting for speilbilde av disken, etc
<malinux> for filene kommer jo ikke speilvent :)
<malinux> hva er cdn ?
<selx> malinux: hehe cdn er en server som er nærmest deg. Content Managment network
<malinux> ah
<selx> delivery*
<RoyK> selx: funker det om .no er nede?
<selx> RoyK: funka for meg en gang. Er en slags mirror
<selx> så vidt jeg veit
<malinux> funket ikke så bra det nei
<malinux> W: Failed to fetch http://cdn.no.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'cdn.no.debian.org'
<RoyK> malinux: tror du bør bytte ut no i stedet for ftp
<malinux> RoyK: ja, prøver heller det
<malinux> no med se da ?
<selx> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianGeoMirror
<RoyK> ftp.cdn.debian.org
<RoyK> om jeg forstår ting
<malinux> ah.....
<malinux> selvsagt
<malinux> det gir jo mening, men han skrev gytt ut ftp med cdn
<selx> malinux: sorry, litt sliten etter en lang dag i storbyen. Er ifra landet jeg vettu :P
<malinux> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.cdn.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'ftp.cdn.debian.org'
<malinux> selx: landet faktisk. har de datamaskiner på landet?
<selx> På Gjøvik har vi data jo :P
<malinux> ah, så dere har en på deling? :)
<malinux> :p
<RoyK> malinux: prøv ft.se.debian.org
<malinux> RoyK: kan prøve det da
<selx> Har en på hver 15. innbygger
<malinux> selx: det er jo en fin politikk det :)
<RoyK> ftp.no.debian.org aka ftp.uio.no hadde endel problemer med diskplass nylig - de fikk utvida litt, men tror de sliter litt fremdeles
<malinux> hm, bytte no til se og ikke noe mer, det ser ut til å fungere en smule bedre
<malinux> oki
<malinux> så den ligger hos uio? :)
<selx> her en fin liste http://cdn.debian.net/debian/README.mirrors.html
<selx> malinux: ja ikke sant. Vi er energieffektive vettu :P
<malinux> selx: fint, for da trenger ikke jeg :)
<RoyK> men Jobb i morra - snakkes senere
<malinux> må bare bytte til chrome som default eller noe jeg, for blir gærn av det som ikek funker :p
<selx> malinux: hehehe :P
<malinux> så kan jeg åpne og fikse og dille mer som jeg vil, også sjekker jeg tilbake til opera igjen når neste oppdatering kommer :)
<selx> malinux: eller du kan bruke chromium som er open-source
<malinux> selx: ja, en av de
 * selx spiser juleskum nisser (eller hva det heter)
<malinux> hm
 * RoyK fiker til selx med ei lita ordbok og sier noe om særskrivingsfeil
<RoyK> meeeeeen Jobb i morra - snakkes senere - kos der :)
<selx> RoyK: hehe, Chrome sier ikke noe om at jeg skriver feil :P
<selx> RoyK: God natt, sov godt og drøm søtt!
<malinux> RoyK: han er fra landet vet du :)
<malinux> selx: sove godt og stor nattaklem
<selx> malinux jeg skal ikke sove. Sa det til RoyK jeg :P Skal endre font på "bloggen" min jeg
<malinux> selx: aha, jeg tolket det jo gæli
<malinux> er fra byen vett
<malinux> eller nei, jeg er vel egentlig ikke det jeg heller
<selx> malinux: hehe, fort gjort. Dumt da, for da kan du ikke unnskylde deg for at du er ifra landet :P
<malinux> selx: nei.... :) de som ikke er fra landet er jo gjerne høy på pæra. Unskyld for at jeg er så høy på pæra, men tja :p :)
<selx> malinux: hehe :P
<malinux> :D
<malinux> selx: hadde du et annet nick her inne før? eller er du relativt ny på denne chatten? :)
<selx> malinux: tror jeg ikke har hatt noen annet nick. seeggen kan hende at jeg har brukt. Men begynte å være her litt aktivt i våres. Så er relativt ganske ny bonderamp :P
<malinux> aha :) skjønner :)
<malinux> barek unne si keg kan huske å ha sett nicket her så lenge
<selx> malinux: kan du om formulere litt det du skrev til sist så jeg skjønner det?
<selx> omformulere*
<malinux> skal vi se
<malinux> bare kunne si jeg ikke kan huske å ha sett nicket her så lenge
<malinux> og det heter omformulere :)
<selx> malinux: åja hehe
<malinux> men tja, kunne heter jo ikke k unne heller, så tja, jeg får ikke pirke så mye på deg  da :p
<selx> malinux: det var dr0 som tipset meg om irc. Ble venn med han i vår en gang :P
<selx> malinux: du kan pirke så mye du vil, men bare hvis du mener alvor!
<malinux> selx: aha, så du har aldri tidligere vært borti irc? :)
<malinux> selx: jeg kan godt mene alvor
<selx> malinux: nei utrolig nok ikke
<malinux> hm, skal vi hoppe over i offtopic? :)
<selx> malinux: hehehehe ;)
<selx> ja
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-12
<AndyOslo> Noen som har noen anbefalinger til en irc klient ala mirc til Ubuntu?
<AndyOslo> Fant ut at XChat var det programmet jeg trengte
<selx> AndyOslo: HexChat er noe ganske lignende. Eneste jeg har vært fornøyd med inntil videre ;)
<AndyOslo> Vurderte noe komandolinje programmer, men så for klønete ut å bruke
<selx> AndyOslo: Da har vi irssi, skal selv lære meg det programmet. Er også veldig klønete i terminalen
<andreas_> FUunker med irssi også
<andreas_> Hvis man ikke kan kommandoene kan det sikkert være litt klønete
<AndyOslo> Finnes det noen kommando ala ipconfig /release og ipconfig /renew til Ubuntu?
<Aeyoun> https://irccloud.com
<RoyK> AndyOslo: nytt nett og feil ip-adresse?
<RoyK> service networking restart burde funke greit
<AndyOslo> Det hender at linux bruken ikke helt vil være med på å bli kobla på nytt nett hvis den har vært i dvalemodus i mellomtiden
<AndyOslo> Gjelder bare kabla nett
<RoyK> prøvd å restarte networking?
<AndyOslo> Skal ha det i bakhuet neste gang det skjer, pleier å funke å restarte hele maskinen, men det er jo litt bortkasta hvis jeg kan gjøre det på en annen måte
<RoyK> trenger jo bare å kjøre omstart på nettverket
<RoyK> AndyOslo: hvilken ubuntu?
<RoyK> fant denne http://askubuntu.com/questions/362933/network-disabled-on-some-wake-ups-on-saucy-laptop
<RoyK> !bug 1243300
<lubotu3> bug 1243300 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo S205] Network disabled after suspend on saucy" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243300
<RoyK> evt
<AndyOslo> 14.04.
<AndyOslo> Har en mistanke om at det er hardwaren, for jeg har ikke problemet med en annen maskin med et annet type nettverkskort
<RoyK> fullt mulig den feilen fremdeles er der i trusty
<RoyK> ok
<AndyOslo> Ikkeno alvorlig for min del, bare litt irriterende
<RoyK> sitter du på den pc-en nå?
<RoyK> i så fall, suspend og vent litt, vekk den og sjekk dmesg
<AndyOslo> Skjer bare hvis maskinen skal kobles på et annet nett (gjerne med en annen IP range) enn det den sto på før suspend
<AndyOslo> Så jeg får ikke testa det her hjemme nå
<RoyK> når det skjer, kobler du da til nettverkskabelen før du vekker den?
<AndyOslo> Ja
<RoyK> prøv å vekk den først
<RoyK> s/vekk/vekke/
<AndyOslo> Det kan jeg gjøre, regner med at jeg tester det i morgen når jeg har med maskinen ut
<RoyK> link state vil normalt trigge ymse ting
<RoyK> forhåpentligvis at dhcpcd vil be om ny IP
<AndyOslo> Japp
<AndyOslo> Kansje ikkeno vits i å oppgradere til 14.10 for å se om det forsvinner
<RoyK> når maskina våkner og ser at "hey, fremdeles på nett", så kan det godt hende den ikke gidder å be om ny ip og bare beholder den gamle
<AndyOslo> Ja, jeg tror nok at det er noe sånt
<RoyK> selv pleier jeg å holde meg på LTS så lenge som mulig
<RoyK> 14.10 er jo så systemd-infisert at man må lære mye på nytt :P
<AndyOslo> Er kansje ikke noen big news melleom 14.04 og 14.10? Har ikke sjekka selv
<RoyK> systemd er vel det største
<RoyK> sikkert mye annet også
<RoyK> nyinstallasjon av 1410 vil komme med et system med tom /etc/fstab :P
<RoyK> noe som kanskje er litt forvirrende og definitivt ikke helt noe jeg liker
<AndyOslo> Hehe
<RoyK> http://debianfork.org/
<AndyOslo> Er ikke helt med på hva det er for noe, bortsett fra at jeg tror det har noe med mounting av disker å gjøre
<RoyK> AndyOslo: sjekk din egen fstab
<RoyK> AndyOslo: alt av filsystemer som monteres automatisk ved oppstart, ligger der
<RoyK> AndyOslo: cat /etc/fstab
<AndyOslo> Aha, så det nå
<RoyK> greia er vel stort sett at gamle SysV-skripts, som har blitt brukt siden unix kom en gang på søttitallet, er veldig lette å forstå, og konfigfiler som fstab og nettverkskonfig og alt, er i separate filer. systemd endrer dette til noe som minner mer om windows eller macos, der konfig gjemmes bort og heller styres av "smarte" prosesser oppe i lagene
<RoyK> noe som er litt av grunnen til at jeg ikke bruker ubuntu på servere lenger - gikk tilbake til debian
<AndyOslo> Ok
<AndyOslo> Debian er fortsatt sånn som du liker det?
<RoyK> noe av det virkelig fine med linux/unix, er at du kan stupe inn i konfigfilene og se hva som faktisk skjer, og hvorfor det skjer, selv om det tar tid å sette seg inn i ting. du har ikke et monumentalt register som i windows eller tilsvarende
<RoyK> debian wheezy (7) er godt og gammeldags og virker veldig, veldig godt
<AndyOslo> Japp, bare det å kunne starte et vanlig program via kommandolinje og se hva som skjer når det starter opp, har hjulpet meg noen ganger når ting ikke ville virke
<RoyK> det kan du med nyere distroer også - det som endres med upstart og systemd og sånt, er hvordan oppstarten virker
<RoyK> ja, det er mye der som er bedre, bedre styring av avhengigheter mellom tjenester og sånt, men upstart er vel strengt tatt ikke heeeeeelt ferdig, og selv ubuntu går mot systemd nå
<RoyK> og systemd snur hele skuta på hue og abstraherer mer og mer, noe som fører til et mye mer kompleks system, noe som igjen vanskeliggjør feilsøking
<RoyK> eller sender alt av linux-admins tilbake på skolebenken uten at det gir stort mer enn frustrasjon
<RoyK> jeg antar nesten at systemd er inspirert av solaris, der sånne ting har vært på plass lenge
 * RoyK liker ikke sånt
 * RoyK liker enkle init-skripts er enkle å vedlikeholde og ikke et lass med tjenester som må konfes opp og installeres og håndteres og ...
<AndyOslo> Ja, men samtidig har jo moderne Linux distroer blitt såpass enkle at min far på 63 år klarer å installere det selv og få det til å virke, samt skaffe seg de programmene han trenger
<RoyK> joda, men det kunne han også med sysv-baserte 12.04 eller kan med debian ;)
<RoyK> det er ikke grensesnittet på toppen jeg snakker om, men innmaten
<AndyOslo> Ikke som når jeg installerte min første Redhat i 1996
<AndyOslo> Japp
<AndyOslo> Er med på den
<RoyK> nei, eller da jeg installerte min første slackware i 1994 :P
<AndyOslo> Hehe
<RoyK> det var ikke spesielt stabile greier
<Aeyoun> RoyK: systemd scriptene er da enkle nok i seg selv.
<RoyK> ok... får prøve u1410 i en vm her - will be back :P
<AndyOslo> Jeg husker Redhat 5.2 som relativt stabil
<RoyK> jeg husker at en enkel "while true; do mkdir x; cd x; done" klarte å tryne slackware 2.1 (kernel 1.1.59) ganske brutalt, selv om det bare var et skript som gjorde noe litt ufint
<AndyOslo> Hehe
<RoyK> idet det bikka et visst antall underkataloger (ext2, tror jeg), så hang alt
<Aeyoun> Er ikke Slackware fortsatt bare én fyr?
<RoyK> mulig - har ikke brukt det på snart 20 år
<RoyK> min linux-historie er omtrent sånn - slackware - redhat - (redhat went commercial) - debian - ubuntu - debian (current)
<RoyK> har jo prøvd mye annet, men aldri egentlig *brukt* noe annet
<RoyK> dvs - var vel innom gentoo så vidt også
<RoyK> Ubuntu: Ancient african word meaning: I'm too tired of compiling Gentoo
<malinux> jeg har gått tilbake fra quassel til irssi
<malinux> finnes fin oversikt over kommandoer og hvordan man automatiserer etc her: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<malinux> RoyK: haha :) fin forklaring på Ubuntu :)
<AndyOslo> malinux: Du kjenner min hang til Linux software med et brukergrensesnitt :)
<malinux> AndyOslo: at du ikke vil forholde deg til terminal?
<AndyOslo> Jeg bruker terminal både titt og ofte, men ikke til å kjøre programmer i noe særlig grad
<Aeyoun> …
<malinux> hei Aeyoun
<malinux> AndyOslo: ok. Nå vet jeg ikke hva din definisjon av programmer er :) men det meste jeg gjør i terminal er jo diverse programmer :)
<Aeyoun> Alt du gjør i terminalen er jo basert på å kjøre programmer.
<Aeyoun> Ja, nettopp. :-P
<AndyOslo> Det er jo programmer, men jeg foretrekker pek-og-klikk
<malinux> AndyOslo: skjønner :)
<malinux> Aeyoun: jau :)
<AndyOslo> Men ting som går (i mine øyne) lettere i terminal gjør jeg der, blant annet oppdateringer av systemet
<malinux> mhm
<malinux> det meste går jo raskere å gjøre via terminal, men å redigere bilder kan ikke sies å være en av dem :)
<AndyOslo> Det er jo alt ettersom øyet som ser det
<RoyK> Dell iDRAC suger så vakkert og godt som en sandblåser
<AndyOslo> Og det er jo nettopp terminalen som gjør at mange vegrer seg for å ta i bruk Linux
<malinux> ja, det er det, men man må ikke bruke den, men om man vil være effektiv, kan den være kjekk, eller om man skal drifte server
<malinux> jeg gjør noe filbehanding i nautilus faktisks
<RoyK> AndyOslo: det er mangel på terminal som får folk til å vegre seg fra å bruke idiot-OS som windows ;)
<malinux> *faktisk
<malinux> jeg savner jo en god terminal i windows :)
<RoyK> cygwin funker greit
<malinux> tja, jeg ble ikke helt venn med cygwin, men kan være fordi jeg var litt noob også.
<malinux> virket som jeg ikke fikk kontakt med filsystemet til windows fra den, men mulig jeg som var noob der
<RoyK> powershell er også bra
<RoyK> men da må du lære det
<malinux> aha, det har jeg ikke prøvd :)
<malinux> men jeg har vel ingen egnetlig interesse av windows heller, men om det har noe for seg, så kunne man jo kanskje lært seg powershell
<AndyOslo> Jeg har nå ingen problemer med hverken Linux, Windows eller OS X :)
<RoyK> AndyOslo: ikke jeg heller, selv om jeg får litt lyst til å drepe datamaskiner når jeg er på windows
<AndyOslo> Ta deg en øl og prøv å slapp av når du er på Windows :)
<Aeyoun> Datadrap kan føre til datatap. Ikke anbefalt.
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-13
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Fikk det problemet med nettverket når jeg kom på kurs i dag, så ut til at den holt på IP adressen hjemmefra, men når jeg satte den i dvale, dro ut nettkablen og startet den opp igjen, for så å koble til nettkablen, så virka det
<RoyK> AndyOslo: oki
<Mathias> AndyOslo: ifdown, ifup
<RoyK> Mathias: kabel ut - kabel inn funker også
<Mathias> ikke like nerdete
<RoyK> ...og da var man tilbake på ubuntu mens mac-en oppdateres
<malinux> tihi :) rubuntu ? :)
<malinux> RoykUbuntu
<malinux> eller mubuntu ?
<malinux> Mac is upgrading Ubuntu
<RoyK> det er vel nå den mac-en skal få panic
<RoyK> skal vi prøve å få til ubuntu-no-samling en dag? kan jo begynne på bitraf eller noe...
<RoyK> kan jo hende noen ikke har vært der ennå
<AndyOslo> Hmmm, jeg har ikke vært med på disse samlingene tidligere
<Aeyoun> Høres folksomt ut.
<RoyK> heller tvilsomt
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-14
<Mathias> RoyK: det hadde vært fint ja
<dr0> Er det noen måte å liste filer i nautilus på ved hjelp av regex?
<dr0> dolphin har noe ctrl+i
<dr0> For å liste filer og mappenavn basert på om de inneholder det man skriver inn
<Mathias> tror ikke søkefunksjonen i nautilus tar regex
<dr0> hm, også kikker den vel i undermapper og andre mapper også?
<dr0> Og søkefunksjonen lister først noen mapper, deretter mappens innhold under
<Mathias> er rekursivt søk ja
<dr0> mhm
<Mathias> nautilus sitt søk fungerer faktisk ganske greit
<dr0> Ja, gjorde jo faktisk det
<Mathias> jeg tror også dash er synsk i ubuntu
<Mathias> bare knøvler riktig-ish på tastaturet så finner den ut av hva jeg vil
<Mathias> det er nesten skummelt
<Mathias> f.eks. "fkjrevox" = firefox
<Mathias> osx og windows er litt mer sensitivt :s
<dr0> yeah :)
<Aeyoun> Mathias: cloooud
<Aeyoun> malinux: neida, det du ser der er hva man får når man lager dash for mobile og plutselig trenger predictive text.
<Aeyoun> Mathias: ^ ikke malinux.
<Mathias> Mathias != malinux
<malinux> Aeyoun: hehe ja, den var til Mathias ja :)
<malinux> jeg og han får fikse om på nicka våre :p
<NotMalinux> malinux: fikset?
<NotMathias> sånn, nå blir det griere for deg Aeyoun  :)
<Aeyoun> Bra!
<NotMathias> :D
<Aeyoun> Jeg så faktisk ikke at begge skiftet. :-P
<Aeyoun> Ehm, … kan en av dere skifte tilbake? Eller bare bruker etternavn istedenfor? En av dere har vel et klengenavn som Ullteppe eller Klomsebomsen?
<NotMalinux> freenode støtter ikke utf-8 i nick
<Mathias> og det vanlige nicket mitt er mathsterk :p
<Malinux> Mathias: faktisk ja :)
<Mathias__> :)
<mhlds221> hvordan får jeg listet opp users?
<mhlds221> tester irssi for første gang
<Malinux> skriv /names
<Malinux> sjekk om du også har noe autocomplete, så om du kan litt av en kommando, så bare autcompleter du eller cycler gjennom flere kommanoder :)
<mhlds221> takk :)
<mhlds221> Malinux: Hvordan starter jeg pm med noen?
<mhlds221> !q Malinux
<Malinux> der ble han borte
<Malinux> wb mhlds221
<Malinux> Aeyoun: haha, så ikke den om klomseblomsten og ullteppe før nå :) hihi
#ubuntu-no 2014-11-16
<Sjefskoder> finnes det noe som "tilbakestiller" pc til en fungerende dato? noe alle det tulle i Windows?
<Sjefskoder> hva betyr denne feilmeldingen og hva kan jeg gjøre for å fikse dette?
<Sjefskoder> This Application has Unexpectedly Quit: Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit. (LAX)
<Sjefskoder> ?
<Malinux> kanskje dette kan hjelpe? http://community.microfocus.com/borland/managetrack/starteam/w/knowledge_base/15460.why-do-i-get-the-error-this-application-has-unexpectedly-quit-invocation-of-this-java-application-has-caused-an-invocationtargetexception-this-application-will-now-exit-lax.aspx
<Malinux> hm, kjenner ikke til noen tilbakestillfunksjon
<Sjefskoder> hovedprogrammet mitt som gir meg denne feilmeldingen når jeg skal starte opp dette.. Zend Studio..
<Sjefskoder> crap..
<Malinux> samme som kommer opp her: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2921
<Malinux> ja, ser ut som du må spesifisere java-path
<Malinux> hvilken java har du og hvordan installerte du den?
<Sjefskoder> men, hvorfor dette helt plutselig? alt fungerte tipp topp i går :p
<Malinux> det er jo litt rart ja
<Malinux> spesielt ikke om du ikke har installert noe java-ting eller noe som helst
<Malinux> hva har du evt. gjort i dag, som du ikke har gjort i dag?
<Malinux> har det kommet noen oppdateringer siden i går eller noe?! :S
<Sjefskoder> nope.. jeg startet opp pc og satt meg for å skrive ett "vilkår for bruk"-dokument og skulle etter dette åpne zend og fikk da den feilmeldingen.. prøvd å starte pc på nytt flere ganger og..
<Malinux> hm, merkelig
<Malinux> det gir jo ikke helt mening nei
<Sjefskoder> nei, egenltlig ikke.. får prøve å installere java-tullet igjen jeg da;)
<Malinux> ja... legger du til java via repositories?
<Malinux> vet ikke om det er oracle java, eller open java du bruker?
<Sjefskoder> open java.. tror jeg.... er jo hundre millioner år siden jeg satt opp dette ;)
<Malinux> ah
<RoyK> skal vi prøve å få opp nytt ubuntu.no?
<Malinux> det hadde jo vært noe, men jeg vet ikke hvor mye jeg orker å bidra på det
<Malinux> men at man burde hatt ett nytt ett. ja...
<Malinux> med forum og greier
<RoyK> er jo ikke mye pes å sette opp noe sånt
<RoyK> men det gamle er jo totalt dødt
<RoyK> jeg har infrastruktur til å kjøre sånt
<RoyK> dvs - tror det - spørs på trafikken
<Malinux> ja, om det blir voldosm trafikk, så må man vel bygge ut med flere felt + kollektivfelt?
<RoyK> hvis det blir for mye, kan jeg kanskje låne litt på jobben
<Malinux> aha
<RoyK> på jobb har vi 10Gbps og gode servere
<Malinux> mhm
#ubuntu-no 2015-11-11
<OiPenguin> Når jeg forsøker å innstallere ved hjelp av tasksel får jeg følgende feilmelding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13228390/ Jeg finner ikke en løsning ved å Google. Hva kan jeg gjør? Ubuntu 15.10.
<OiPenguin> Jeg glemte 'sudo'. Sorry.
<RoyK> ;)
<RoyK> ellers kan du jo bare installere med apt install
#ubuntu-no 2015-11-14
<AndyOslo> Lurer på hvordan jeg skal få Ubuntu server til å huske de fordømte nameserver adressene etter at jeg har satt fast IP på den
<RoyK> AndyOslo: legg til i /etc/network/interfaces - etter adresse og sånt, legg til "dns-nameservers 8.8.4.4 8.8.8.8" eller hva du nå vil bruke
<AndyOslo> Fant ut av det tilslutt, på Debian har jeg pleid å legge det til i /etc/resolv.conf, men i ubuntu overskrives denne av en eller annen grunn ved reboot
<AndyOslo> Så det blei følgende setning i /etc/network/interfaces
<AndyOslo> dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<RoyK> normalt tar vel networkmanager over resolv.conf
<RoyK> det står i fila
<AndyOslo> Mulig
<RoyK> noe sånt som "# Do not edit this file. It will be overwritten!"
<AndyOslo> Ja
<AndyOslo> Bare meg som trodde at siden det funka i Debian, så skulle det funke i Ubuntu også
<RoyK> Du skal ikkje tru, du skal vite!
<RoyK> ;)
<AndyOslo> Hehe
<AndyOslo> Jeg fikk det i alle fall til å virke
<AndyOslo> Printserveren har også fått fast IP nå
<AndyOslo> En sånn liten USB til Ethernett sak
<Mathias> RoyK: det er nm som tar over resolv
<RoyK> Mathias: var det ikke det jeg sa?
<Mathias> du sa det som om du ikke var helt sikker
 * RoyK pleier ofte å tillegge litt usikkerhet, siden man veldig skjelden kan være sikker på noe som helst ;)
<RoyK> på servere med fast IP, pleier jeg å kaste ut networkmanager
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Har ikke fjerna no nettverksshait på serverne, bare satt fast IP
<AndyOslo> Hva burde jeg i så fall fjerne
<AndyOslo> ?
<RoyK> AndyOslo: har du noe GUI på denne?
<RoyK> AndyOslo: dpkg -l | grep -i networkman
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Er ikke GUI på server for feiginger??? :P
<Mathias> jo
<Mathias> eller, kommer litt an på hva du skal med serveren
<AndyOslo> Akuratt som webmin og sånt
<AndyOslo> Når serverne er reine fil \ web servere, så trenger man ikke GUI
<Mathias> om du vil ha virtualisering er det kanskje greit med en manager rett på serveren om du ikke vil gå via nettverk
<AndyOslo> Mener å huske at jeg kjørte noen virtuelle maskiner på den uten å ha gui, men jeg husker ikke hvordan jeg gjorde det
<AndyOslo> Men i alle fall, frem til i dag er det bare hovedserveren og pien som har hatt fast IP, men nå har printerboksen, testserveren og macen også fått det
<RoyK> AndyOslo: jo
<RoyK> AndyOslo: webmin er for neandertalere (selv om det egentlig er dårlig gjort å si, de var jo smarte mennesker, de også, på sin måte, bare ikke så aggressive som homo sapiens)
<Mathias> AndyOslo: går fint an uten gui på virtualisering også
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Er faktisk usikker på om jeg har webmin på noen servere lenger, har ikke brukt det på lenge....
<RoyK> - If your religion is worth killing for, please start with yourself
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Det værste er at jeg tror faktisk det hadde hjulpet hvis alle relgiøse fanatikere hadde fulgt det
<RoyK> (eller andre fanatikere)
#ubuntu-no 2015-11-15
<heinkel_111> hvordan får jeg åpnet en fil med vesteuropeisk 'encoding' i kate, systemet her ser ut til ä lese den som UTF-8 ?
<RoyK> heinkel_111: aner ikke, men det er kanskje noen valg der for å endre koding?
 * RoyK bruker stort sett vim
<RoyK> "vesteuropeisk" er kanskje iso8859-1 eller iso8859-15?
<geirha> ja, eller cp1252
<geirha> du kan prøve fra kommandolinja:  iconv -f cp1252 < fil.txt > fil.utf8.txt
<geirha> for å lage en utf8-kopi av fila
<geirha> eller, Kate kan vel helt sikkert gjøre det samme, så glem det
<heinkel_111> AARGHH, what do I do to make Kate notice there is a new syntax file in /usr/share/katepart5/syntax ?
<heinkel_111> roper i feil kanal tilogmed ::)
<RoyK> heinkel_111: bruk vim ;)
#ubuntu-no 2016-11-16
<frankiee_> Hei!
<frankiee_> Hvis man gjør `no | <ircnick>` i #ubuntu får man frem en melding der "Norsk" bør være "norsk"
<frankiee_> noen som gidder å fikse? :-)
<RoyK> frankiee_: hva slags melding får du?
<frankiee_> <ubottu> sssuiiioii: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<frankiee_> Finnes ingen melding på islandsk vel å merke
<RoyK> så ikke ut til å være så mye folk på #ubuntu-is uansett ;)
<RoyK> sjøl ##islenska ser heller dårlig ut - det pleide å være godt med liv på #niceland @ ircnet, men det er vel stort sett dødt der også nå
<frankiee_> Det kan være det finnes et annet sted
<frankiee_> Det står bare helt stille akkurat nå :-)
<RoyK> for mange har vel irc gått ut på dato
<sjefskoder> Hei folkens :) Jeg  har et lite "problem".. nå når jeg startet opp c'n er oppgavelinjen borte.. bare helt sånn plutselig så var den ikke der.. opptaget dette for noen dager siden og har søkt litt rundt på nett, men finner liksom ikke noe lurt svar på dette.. kjører ubuntu 14.10
<Malinux> oppgavelinjen, som det panelet som ligger øverst? Ubuntu 14.10 har nådd end of life
<RoyK> han forsvant jo, 8 minutter etter at han spurte
<Malinux> eh, fikk ikke med meg. Mulig det er samme som stilte spørsmål på facebook-siden. Han hadde også samme problem, samme versjon av ubuntu.
<RoyK> fullt mulig - han virrer som regel endel, denne "sjefskoderen"
<frankiee_> Malinux: er du Malin på Linux?
<frankiee_> RoyK: hadde han vært sjef hadde han nok brukt BSD istedet for Linux
<RoyK> tja - jeg kan litt om operativsystemer, og jeg foretrekker linux framfor bsd i de aller fleste tilfeller ;)
<RoyK> hadde han vært "sjef", hadde han nok ikke spurt om så mye rart
<Malinux> frankiee_: Det kan tenkes
<Malinux> om du tenker Linux som i ubuntu på fjasboka?
<frankiee_> Nope :-)
<frankiee_> Tenkte Malin som jeg gikk i klasse med
<frankiee_> Ryktene var hun gikk over til OpenBSD etter et lengre studieopphold i Los Angeles
<Malinux> ah
#ubuntu-no 2016-11-18
<simpleirc> hi
#ubuntu-no 2017-11-17
<catopett> noen våkne her da?
<catopett> Hvordan gjør jeg om ubuntu til os som fikser defekte harddisker?
<catopett> redder data fra defekte harddisker
<catopett> Kan ta dette i #teknisk
<catopett> Jeg fant dette: http://hamar.afcajaxx.com/gjenopprette-data-som-en-forensics-ekspert-ved-hjelp-av-en-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Malinux> ddrescue er et fint program
#ubuntu-no 2017-11-18
<RoyK> alltid like stas med folk som kommer innom irc for å spørre om noe og stikker etter noen få minutter
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Er vell noen som forventer at det sitter noen her og venter på spørsmål 24 timer i døgnet
<RoyK> AndyOslo: ja, vanlig greie
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Haha
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Jo, var noe sånt det var
#ubuntu-no 2017-11-19
<ddybing> Noen andre som bruker weechat her? Sliter veldig med enkoding av norske bokstaver. De blir bare til ??
